# Realtek R2.16 X-Fi mod driver



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

* The Crapative software does NOT work in Vista. You may try running it in compatibility mode, but if that doesn't work your out of luck*

I said I would, and here it is! Very nice little upgrade from standard crappy Realtek drivers  There is just one issue though, the Creative software is a 30 day trial. These drivers may miff Creative something fierce, do I care? Nah. I suggest Creative actually start making decent products with the right components (ie; use proper audio caps and the like not normal caps) instead of hyping their cards as this an that when in reality its 90% software driven.

To clarify, what I've done here is *not* illegal for the following reasons;

1. I'm not asking any money for this.
2. I'm not changing any DLL files or the like.
3. What I'm doing to enable this stuff is just text file editing .
4. I'm not "stealing" anything. (How can you steal whats volintarily and readily available as free downloads?)
5. Its not Creative drivers I'm messing with, *just Realteks own drivers*.
6. The crapative software suit is available as free download from gigabyte.

*Install size variations*

All Realtek HDA codecs are different in some way, thus your final modded driver install size may vary from mine (60MB), but rest assured the modded driver install size will be bigger than a generic Realtek install and sound quality *WILL be quite significantly better.

* Overall sound quality improvements will be subject to how good your speakers / headphones are.

*Install issues

If your having trouble installing the modded driver ensure that;

- Your onboard codec is a Realtek chip and that it is *HDA capable
- Be SURE the Realtek codec is set to work in *HDA in your BIOS
- Disable digital signing in Vista

* HDA = High Definition Audio*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.16 32/64bit 15.6MB
X-Fi MB Software 138MB (recompressed for much smaller DL size)

Realtek Vista X-Fi mod R2.17 32/64bit 15MB
Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.17 32/64bit 16MB

Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.18 32/64bit 16MB
Realtek Vista X-Fi mod R2.18 32/64bit 15MB

Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.21 32/64bit 16MB
Realtek Vista X-Fi mod R2.21 32/64bit 15MB

As usual, let me know how it all works for you.

* To try and stop the flood of PMs I seem to be getting about a serial for the crapative software, I do NOT have one, nor do I know of anybody that does.*


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Gzero (Mar 8, 2009)

Wait what? I'm confused, what does this do? From the looks of it, your telling the creative software that your Realtek is a X-fi. 

I'm assuming this could let you get all the 3D effects and crystallisation on a Realtek chip?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

it is

and it might be able to support every HDAUDIO codec later


this is big

major props to ket, he got big balls to release the drivers


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 8, 2009)

Woah, ketxxx! You should mod the asus xonar drivers too!


----------



## Gzero (Mar 8, 2009)

So what happens when Realtek release newer chips and drivers? Do you reapply the changes you made to R2.16 to the new release?

And Ketxxx, is this easy for you to do, or does it take you time (just curious as to how often you'll maintain these drivers).


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Needs moar vista!


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 8, 2009)

moar vista and... hey does it work on the ALC883 aswell as the ALC888? i noticed that the official ones only say ALC888


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

it most definitely works on the 883 sir, already tried it on my 883 and it works fine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Driver works on ALL Realtek HDA Codecs.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Just modded Vista and XP versions of Realtek R2.17 drivers, uploading now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

New drivers up, check first post. No guarantees the Vista drivers will work.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 8, 2009)

i will test it and get back to you


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

post some screenshots guys . . . . and gals


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

You implying I'm a woman


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Gah it say's I don't have supported hardware... Dammit! It installed and everything, it just says that when I try to change the volume.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

X-Fi MB software might simply not work with Vista. Try the driver by itself and see if audio is improved. I assume the drivers use a different path vs. the normal "Realtek High Definition Audio"


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Well my volume now is a lot louder so I think it worked. I just can't get into the control panel.
I used to have a X-Fi platinum and it sounded like this so I think it worked. I just can't get into the CP..


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

You talkin about the X-Fi control panel?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes'm


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh yes, these work fo shooo. My friend's telling me my mic sounds a lot clearer and I can tell the audio is a lot higher quality.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

You got anything like a equalizer? (Realtek or MS control panel) if you have, not being able to use the X-Fi software is no real loss.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 8, 2009)

Any drivers for XP 64-bit? I got an ALC1200 to deal with.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

In the R2.17 pack, just run the setup.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You got anything like a equalizer? (Realtek or MS control panel) if you have, not being able to use the X-Fi software is no real loss.



No, none of that.
Man I feel so good right now, I pretty much got a 100$ sound card for free lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll see if I can hoodwink a 10 band equalizer into the driver somehow. Not sure how though.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 8, 2009)

vista64 drivers work, x-fi software works in vista too


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Screenshots?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

What do I take a screen shot of?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I was talking to mrhuggles


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh well I'm interested to see how he got everything working.. Now we just need a keygen for this fizzbitch.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 8, 2009)

Seems to have installed properly for me vista x64.








As of yet the controls and everything appear identical to realtek's drivers, I'll have to give the speakers and mic a good workout soon for some real testing. T'would be awesome if you could get some equalizer in there, that's something I've really missed in vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

How did you get there?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you get there?



That window is just from device manager.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh well I'm interested to see how he got everything working.. Now we just need a keygen for this fizzbitch.



Make that your mission, to find one  then tell me when you do 



farlex85 said:


> Seems to have installed properly for me vista x64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will indeed try. Might be simpler than it seems, but we shall see.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

i knew the x-fi cards where crap but man if its ALL software then that is a rip off for most people

not to say onboard sound is shit but a sound card should be better and its a disgrace that it isnt

so we get more quality sound for free curtsy of ketxxx the legend himself


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Correct  Its why I slam Creative every chance I get. The Xonar is a much better soundcard than Creative (or as I fondly call them; Crapative) could ever hope to produce. Nevermind the excellent driver updates Asus have and even firmware updates!


----------



## raptori (Mar 8, 2009)

does all the enhancements come from the (driver+utility) i mean any body notice any enhancement with only the modded driver (i wish since its free & i'm still downloading) all in all amazing job Ketxxx.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

You can get basic enhancements with just the driver, but the creative utility gives you the advanced stuff like the crystalizer and equalizer. We need a "workaround" for the creative utility still though.


----------



## raptori (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You can get basic enhancements with just the driver, but the creative utility gives you the advanced stuff like the crystalizer and equalizer. We need a "workaround" for the creative utility still though.


I'll search and if found something i'll PM you.


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 8, 2009)

oops i jumped the gun, the software is not working properly. this is very interesting tho... how long until they start selling this for everybody to use? 
whatever you do don't buy an activation lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

raptori said:


> I'll search and if found something i'll PM you.



Nice one


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> ... Nevermind the excellent driver updates Asus have..



Dude, Asus suck at making drivers for the Xonar cards! I bought a Xonar D2 (the pci one) as soon as it got out - and its quite a long time since they released new drivers for it! But the Asus Xonar Essence STX get driver updates, cause its new. So asus's audio driver department stinks nearly as much as Creative's driver department.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 8, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> oops i jumped the gun, the software is not working properly. this is very interesting tho... how long until they start selling this for everybody to use?
> whatever you do don't buy an activation lol




Same here. I cant get software to work either with vista 64. Drivers work though


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Dude, Asus suck at making drivers for the Xonar cards! I bought a Xonar D2 (the pci one) as soon as it got out - and its quite a long time since they released new drivers for it! But the Asus Xonar Essence STX get driver updates, cause its new. So asus's audio driver department stinks nearly as much as Creative's driver department.



No they don't. The drivers work perfectly on the Asus cards, unlike crapatives drivers 



Boneface said:


> Same here. I cant get software to work either with vista 64. Drivers work though



I think its a crapative issue. Only solution atm is to wait for a newer version of the software.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2009)

Im gonna try this later on tonight and let you know, thanks Ketxxx.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

the drivers installed but i dunno what happend to the x-fi software i just go the usualy realtek thing

i just hit setup is there any other stuff to install to get the xfi utlility?

eitherway with just the modded driver its too good makes my headphones sound MUCH better and the speakers ive yet to try but must sound better

i didnt know if the voices were dull due to the headphones or the pc but its a software thing i guess coz its all clear now

THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

to get the creative stuff you have to dl the utility (link in first post) as well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> to get the creative stuff you have to dl the utility (link in first post) as well.



sound ill do that


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

That was a weak pun


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

in scotland when something is good or if we are cool with something we say 'sound' example "sound ill do that" or "thats sound man"

that pun was pure coincidence

"sound as a pound but twice as round" i dont get it either btw


----------



## lmlim (Mar 8, 2009)

*nice*

Does this work in vista64?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 8, 2009)

lmlim said:


> Does this work in vista64?



Drivers do, software doesn't.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a novel idea to get the software working. If all goes well I'll post it up for people to try.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 8, 2009)

mega upload wont work for me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Both links are working fine here in FF.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

With a little inginuity my idea has largely worked, no equalizer though (yet) trying something else for that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah the software dosnt work but the drivers are excellent

just tried the drivers on vista x64


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

If you want most of the features while waiting on my other attempts, download any x-fi creative driver, extract the archive with winrar, and run the "AppSetup", this will install the creative audio control panel, which is NOT time limited, and gives you all the features bar the equalizer.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

this mofo is calling bull shit on your mods, i linked him this thread hope he chokes on his stupid x-fi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFDki999cEI&feature=channel_page


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> If you want most of the features while waiting on my other attempts, download any x-fi creative driver, extract the archive with winrar, and run the "AppSetup", this will install the creative audio control panel, which is NOT time limited, and gives you all the features bar the equalizer.



i think its a creative problem dosnt recognise the onboard but the realtek still works fine even tho creative software dosnt recognise it


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> this mofo is calling bull shit on your mods, i linked him this thread hope he chokes on his stupid x-fi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFDki999cEI&feature=channel_page



Can your give me the jist of what he blabbers on about? He sounds like a twat and I got bored of it about 30 seconds in lol.



MilkyWay said:


> i think its a creative problem dosnt recognise the onboard but the realtek still works fine even tho creative software dosnt recognise it



I'll upload what I mean in a bit


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2009)

D.Loaded, installing!


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> If you want most of the features while waiting on my other attempts, download any x-fi creative driver, extract the archive with winrar, and run the "AppSetup", this will install the creative audio control panel, which is NOT time limited, and gives you all the features bar the equalizer.



Is the x-fi mb driver needed for that or does it work with just the realtek driver?

Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

myfreelog said:


> Is the x-fi mb driver needed for that or does it work with just the realtek driver?
> 
> Thanks



The modded Realtek driver substantially improves audio quality, but to get all the features you need to install the X-Fi MB utility, or if you can live without the equalizer, install the creative audio control panel. I'll be uploading the latter in a bit and editing the first post with a link.



niko084 said:


> D.Loaded, installing!



Let us know your results in sound qaulity improvements


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The modded Realtek driver substantially improves audio quality, but to get all the features you need to install the X-Fi MB utility, or if you can live without the equalizer, install the creative audio control panel. I'll be uploading the latter in a bit and editing the first post with a link.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know your results in sound qaulity improvements




I can live without the equalizer, the problem is that i got the x-fi driver with the appsetup from this driver SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0008 and it says that the audio device supported for the application is not found, so i thought that maybe i would need to install x-fi mb anyway :S


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope no need for that. The X-Fi MB utility appears to have a Vista bug, so just install the modded drivers followed by the creative audio control panel (AppSetup) and your good to go.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

he was like aw "you think that your onboard is better than my xfi, the creative might not be highend but its better than onbaord anyday" thinks that creative is amazing, "i dont use vista... vista is this and that" load of bs bad stuff about vista, tried to big up creative like its the shit

he does retro gaming reviews some of which are okay but he thinks he knows to much about pc and blabs a load of shit coz he works in some shop, he was like newegg is awesome but contradicted himself by saying that he only supports local stores hed never use a online retailer, he was like aw a 9600gt is a midrange card, a 4850 is a top range

he thinks your mod is impossible basically

he was like before crystalliser is great and then was like i dont even use it!

he was just sayin it in the comments not the video, i was saying his pc is shitty lol and that he was talking crap about it

EDIT: forget it hes not even worth the time and effort i was mearly tryin to say his x fi was shit and my onboard was probly just as good with your drivers, hes an idiot if he thinks creative are good probly just trying to assure himself he didnt waste $100 when he did, he just does reviews and stuff he dosnt know what hes on about when it comes to pcs


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

hahaha  that would explain why he sounded like a muppet in the 30 seconds or so i did listen to of the vid. somebody should make a vid of this mod installing and working on their system and whack it on youtube, id love to see him choke on that


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx, my drivers show the same name, and control panel. The install wiz (or I think Driver Signing) says that it doesn't know the Windows Logo before this happened. Should you have 64-bit drivers for XP 64-bit? Also, it makes buzzing noises when I move my mouse if I switch to headphones.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

its not like he was doing it in the video that was just where i was arguing about his pc, it was just what i said in the comments, he was like onboard cant sound as good as a real x fi

when infact mines sounds pretty good to me

bet he either joins forums or dosnt even look at the thread

ill make a vid if you like just need that on screen capture software and ill use my headsets mic


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its not like he was doing it in the video that was just where i was arguing about his pc, it was just what i said in the comments, he was like onboard cant sound as good as a real x fi
> 
> when infact mines sounds pretty good to me
> 
> ...



that would be very cool


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Ketxxx, my drivers show the same name, and control panel. The install wiz (or I think Driver Signing) says that it doesn't know the Windows Logo before this happened. Should you have 64-bit drivers for XP 64-bit? Also, it makes buzzing noises when I move my mouse if I switch to headphones.



Need more details than that, screenshots would be helpful too. The drivers are working fine on the realtek codec im testing on, cant test on the ALC1200 until my P5Q Pro comes back from RMA.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here it is fresh after installation and restart!
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV





Maybe mod a 64-bit driver for XP?


----------



## raptori (Mar 9, 2009)

myfreelog said:


> I can live without the equalizer, the problem is that i got the x-fi driver with the appsetup from this driver SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0008 and it says that the audio device supported for the application is not found, so i thought that maybe i would need to install x-fi mb anyway :S



i have the same problem but i used appsetup from this driver XFTI_PCDRV_LB_2_17_0004 with the modded driver & i'm on XP.

trying another driver..............

EDIT:same problem with appsetup from (SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0008) and i'm too sleepy so see you tomorrow every body.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats odd the package is supposed to have 64bit drivers in as well according to the source i got them off


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats odd the package is supposed to have 64bit drivers in as well according to the source i got them off



I think the driver signing has something to do with it. Hang on, lemme try it without driver signing...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

done the video its a CRAP sound quality from the mic dont understand why might be mic boost anyway but you et a crackly sound in the background

its uploading anyway

that is not my voice it gets screwed on mic and phones ect


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

*subscribes*

helping Ket test under 7, so far same boat as vista people. For some reason my driver name does NOT change to say realtek Xfi, it just says realtek HD.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Working on it. As well as a very creative (no pun intended  ) way of getting the creative software to work without a time limit. No it is NOT a crak!


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

better hire a huge team of lawers to protect yourself against creative. it appears they simply do NOT want people to have good sound unless they buy an x-fi. they went so far as to cripple the audigy drivers for vista, imagine how far they will go against another company using x-fi technology... :::shivers:::


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

update!

I installed the 2.17 vista driver, and thought it wasnt working because it was still called realtek.

After reinstalling the creative software and rebooting, i now have a realtek X-fi  - the software just wont start


----------



## MN12BIRD (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey nice to see you're talking about me....

First off I'd like to introduce myself.  This isn't how I would like to join into a forum.  Hopefully I can enjoy my stay without someone giving me a hard time.  

I bought an X-Fi over a year ago.  I never said it was the best or that Creative was God.  This guy takes EVERYTHING I say and puts it out of context.  I actually said there are better cards out there now a days!  

I never said what the OP has done is impossible.  Infact I said its cool he has done this, but I'm not going to take out a card I bought over a year ago and use onboard.  

as for the video cards I said I don't live in MaximumPC land.  I live in the real world.  I consider cards like the 9800GT mid range.  I said cards like the 4870 or GTX260 are high end cards and mainly what I said was that ultra cards like the GTX295 or 4870x2 are overkill and unrealistic.  I never said they didn't exist or something!  Just that %99.99 of people have no use for such ultra high end cards.  

I said newegg is a great site, with great products and reader reviews.  I said I used to live out in the boonies and I bought everything online.  Now I live and work beside a great computer store and I said "I would never buy online" I never said buying online wasn't great for some people. 

I did say Crystallizer may help bad MP3's sound better, but I also said "I don't use it because my MP3's are all LAME 192 and better or FLAC."

So this guy hangs on my every word and then takes it out of context and replies with rude words.   He thinks that because I have it in my year old computer that I think its the best.  I made a video about MY computer and what I happened to have in it.  I wasn't saying this is the best, build the exact same machine as me.  It was a point of guidance and I wanted to show that you don't have to spend over $1000 to have a really decent machine today.  thats all it was.  Then he comes in "your PC is shit, you don't know anything about PC's" and all this kinda of thing.  

I've got over 200 videos on YT, mostly of old school consoles as I collect them.  I make my videos for my subcribers.  I'm an extremely kind person and I try to help as many of my viewers as I can.  

I'm open minded on all hardware.  I have no side be it Intel or AMD, NVidia or ATi.  They all have great products to meet someones needs or budget!  I've built everything from Core i7 systems, to small 780G based boxes for HTPC.  I'm a big fan of Phenom IIs but at the time I am running a P45/E8400 setup. 

I've never said anything cruel or put down this user on here.  But he emails me telling me to "shut up" and that I don't know anything about computers and to stop making videos about them.  

I've been into computers since DOS, my first computer was an 80286 and I've been building them since! 

There is ALWAYS new stuff to learn and I hope I can on places like this.  

Once again, its great you have upgraded the abilities of the Realtek onboard audio.  This should be great news for many.  I'm no Creative fanboy, believe me I had my share of problems with the X-Fi on NForce chipsets and it was a turn off.  I've admitted many times there are better cards for SQL.  But I'm not going to take out the card now so this is not usefull to me at the time.  But it maybe later!

Jake


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey BIRD, I'm watching some of your vids now.  You gotta be the biggest old game freak I've ever ran across!  Anyway I watched the Free/Open Source video and I liked it.  Some nice name drops in there.  I'm gonna have to check out that Camstudio software you use.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Kierans point was don't dismiss something without trying it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

keep it on topic fleck.

Proof driver works on 7.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

man calm down do you remember how i told you your retro videos where good? because i think they are, remember when i left a comment saying join TPU! forums ages ago no probly not

see i was telling the truth about creative no one likes their cards they just shaft users with crap drivers and saying their products are this and that when most features are software related

these drivers are great and you didnt ask me for a pm so i just took it upon myself to pm you anyway because i was under the impression you thought it was bullshit and i was making it up

EDIT: the only guy ive ever had a beef with on these forums was that candle guy who ended up getting banned and the mailman beef was nothing hes okay, dont worry mate i wont bother you, ket im still uploading that video its taking ages btw it has nothing insulting in it at all it was just to promote and show people the drivers

dont send me angry pms on youtube i dont appreciate that at all man


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

last warning guys, on topic.

And no you wont get bans or infractions: i'll just start editing your posts with love letters for ket.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

If I write an off topic post, can i voluntarily have mine edited to be a love letter for ket? 

I'm thinking about grabbing an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude, as I've had one in the past, and it works REALLY well with my Logitech Z-5500's.  I've got Realtek onboard, and I'm using Vista 64 and once they release some updates will be using Windows 7 64.  I want to ensure that I'm correct in assuming that the advantages that the Auzentech brings to the table versus a lower end X-Fi card are worth the money if I'm an audiophile, correct?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

ket might have xxx in his user name but i sure dont want to see that

is there anyway to get the x-fi software on vista 64 or at least the features ket?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ket might have xxx in his user name but i sure dont want to see that
> 
> is there anyway to get the x-fi software on vista 64 or at least the features ket?



kets working on that. hes tight lipped, but he's getting there.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm trying all kinds of little tricks. Theres ONE paramater that governs if the stoftware will install / launch after install. Its called "ProductGUID" and is located in the setup.ini file. So far, only the gigabyte GUID works, must be a unique "universal" GUID gigabyte were given. Hell, I'd buy the software to get a audio quality leap like I'm getting, but you click to buy a serial and it leads you to a blank page


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm trying all kinds of little tricks. Theres ONE paramater that governs if the stoftware will install / launch after install. Its called "ProductGUID" and is located in the setup.ini file. So far, only the gigabyte GUID works, must be a unique "universal" GUID gigabyte were given. Hell, I'd buy the software to get a audio quality leap like I'm getting, but you click to buy a serial and it leads you to a blank page



lol he's right, blank page here too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

its not even that i dont want to pay for it but its more like i cant even get the trial to recognise my bloody realtek x-fi
im assuming its a creative problem and wont get solved untill they update the stuff


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep the creative software suite is pants. I'm surprised its actually working for me lol  not that it really helps, in 30 days itll commit suicide.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i detect a large quantity of sarcasm there!

there is no any point me waiting for creative to fix the software coz itll likely never happen so ill just stick to the realtek stuff thats basic bare min


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

random piece of advice: the xfi driver doesn't work on realtek HDMI audio that comes with ATI video cards, dont try it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Well ain't that quaint.. I just found something rather interesting out......*trails off*


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> random piece of advice: the xfi driver doesn't work on realtek HDMI audio that comes with ATI video cards, dont try it.



so it wont for example work with a onboard hdmi on an amd chipset? like the 790gx?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> so it wont for example work with a onboard hdmi on an amd chipset? like the 790gx?



i tried it on my 780G (onboard radeon 3200) and got a BSOD for my troubles.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Check your inbox guys


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

got the PM, but that doesnt help those of us who arent having our cards recognised


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

How is it not being recognised?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

your a fkn legend EPIC WIN!

EDIT: yeah its just saying when ever you try to use it a pop up like that comes


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> How is it not being recognised?



it says no supported hardware found, when running the creative app... unless your PM fixes that too, in which case plz PM me a download link a little smaller than the source file.


P.S i found a list of supported hardware in one of the files


			
				creative installer said:
			
		

> DeviceDesc1=Sigmatel
> Device1=HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384
> 
> DeviceDesc2=ADI
> ...


----------



## devguy (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to chime in that this worked great for me with a less than a week old install of Server2008 x64 and the realtek 889A chipset.  It is recognized as Realtek X-Fi in device manager now, and I have a noticeable increase in sound quality.

I have many mp3s on my machine and I'd be very interested in trying the Crystalizer, so if you get that going in Vista x64, I'd be happy to test it out for you!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it says no supported hardware found, when running the creative app... unless your PM fixes that too, in which case plz PM me a download link a little smaller than the source file.
> 
> 
> P.S i found a list of supported hardware in one of the files



I'll look into that tomorrow, which file did you find the info in? Shouldn't be too hard to put right, just a case of adding the device ID.

ED - just quickly tried reinstalling the ATi HDMI R2.03 driver, installed fine, no BSOD.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll look into that tomorrow, which file did you find the info in? Shouldn't be too hard to put right, just a case of adding the device ID.



hardware list was under HADetect/pid.cab/HASdell.ini


I'm looking into third party modded files for Xfis (the audigy to Xfi mods) in case i can find working software there. unforutnately i cant afford to waste downloads trying every package, as i'm a poor australian with a download limit.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnUoDIEjlBw

bare in mind i dont do youtube videos have a scottish accent are tone deaf and am only 18, thats also including the fact i dont sound like that in real LIFE DUDE

part 2 tommorow just the installation im gonna need to change this i need to mention that TPU are not applicable for Ketxxx actions he is a forum member and takes all responsibility


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Check my editied post 

ED - I am a clever computer user, I take NO responsibility for anything. I've done this simply to prove a point.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 9, 2009)

just wanted to chime in saying that I got drivers to work on vista 64bit.  I plan on installing them on my HTPC also.  so far so good.  If you can pm me with any apps that will work with vista 64bit that would be awesome.  I would love to test them out.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Send MilkyWay or mussels a PM


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Check my editied post
> 
> ED - I am a clever computer user, I take NO responsibility for anything. I've done this simply to prove a point.



so who does? i dont want to get into trouble with the forums or get them into trouble
nevermind i changed it to suit everyone


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 9, 2009)

these drivers do nothing usefull over the stock realtek drivers under vista64, the cp apps do not work, they either refuse to install due to "lack of supported hardware" or they refuse to run for the same reasion.

These do not improove audio quility over the bumb stock realtek drivers, anybody saying they do is either experianceing the placebo effect OR has been using old ass realtek drivers and is hearing the diffrance that realtek themselves have made.

Ket if you want to get these working on vista heres a leigal FREE way to do that.

Server 2008(aka vista sp1 server) trial.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2008/en/us/trial-software.aspx
and
http://www.win2008workstation.com/wordpress/
http://converter.win2008workstation.com/

also you can get a valid MAK key from dreamspark with ease.

if your serious about making this work for people, then test on the os most geeks and gamers are moving to, thats now vista(server 2008 is just vista sp1 without all the pre-installed "bloat" )

well enjoy, i really dont see the value of these unless he can get the creative apps workin


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems I get the same as every one else (on vista 32).
Shows as realtek x-fi but no creative apps work even the ones in the driver pack.
Thanks for getting the new drivers to work!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, these driver's are awesome, I never knew my onboard sound could sound so good, I can tell a big difference! Thanks Ket! BTW, these work perfectly on XP 64, along with the X-Fi MB utility.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

the drivers do sound good and i had the latest drivers too 2.16

so unless 2.17 was a major improvement i am experiencing better sound quality and the drivers installed first time after a full uninstall of the older ones i had


----------



## Esse (Mar 9, 2009)

Worked on Windows 7. My Appsetup.exe from my Xtrememusic didn't so no AudioCS 

Obviously not as punchy as my Xtrememusic but even that required certain settings changed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

I got these burned onto 4 different CD's so if these get taken down due to legal action just PM me if you don't have them yet.


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

what about x-fi drivers for my audigy II zs 
I'm lucky I even get to use "stereo surround" in the creative audio console thanks to daniel_k


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

TruthTeller said:


> these drivers do nothing usefull over the stock realtek drivers under vista64, the cp apps do not work, they either refuse to install due to "lack of supported hardware" or they refuse to run for the same reasion.
> 
> These do not improove audio quility over the bumb stock realtek drivers, anybody saying they do is either experianceing the placebo effect OR has been using old ass realtek drivers and is hearing the diffrance that realtek themselves have made.
> 
> ...



1. The drivers ALONE (no need for any creative apps) significantly improve audio quality, and everybody who has tried just the driver do not have issues. I'm double checking 64bit drivers.

2. What I'm doing is not illegal in any way, I'm not making any money for it, and, some may be surprised to know what I've done takes very little to no coding knowledge to do - anyone who knows how to sit at a keyboard and type / copy and paste could of done this.

3. Everybody here at least to a reasonable degree know what they are doing and certainly know keeping drivers updated is important, thus, the stock Realtek drivers they were coming from would not of been very old anyway. To invalidate your point further you will notice a stock Realtek driver install uses around something like 6-15MB (forget exact figure, someone may wish to chime in with the right number) where this modded driver ALONE comes in at 59.53MB when installed. Thats not a plecebo effect, neither is so many people saying they have noticed a significant audio quality increase, and even other people in chat applications saying a individuals mic is much clearer than it was!

4. A valid MAC key isn't going to help WINDOWS users 

5. Actually, the Vista>XP split is very even. I myself have tried Vista SP1, and it simply blows. I'm waiting for W7 (which, shock horror, these modded drivers work perfectly fine on.)


----------



## zithe (Mar 9, 2009)

So this will make my realtek not sound so crappy? Gunna give it a shot when I get home!

Post 1,333. lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'm looking into third party modded files for Xfis (the audigy to Xfi mods) in case i can find working software there. unforutnately i cant afford to waste downloads trying every package, as i'm a poor australian with a download limit.



If you can give me the links to that stuff I'll help ya look.

ED - People who can't get JUST the driver to work (if I'm reading posts right) be SURE your onboard codec is a Realtek chip and that it is HDA capable not a AC97 chip. In the case of the codec being BOTH a Realtek chip and being HDA capable, be sure its set to work in HDA in your BIOS. The drivers themselves do deffinately support 64bit, and are known to support ALL Realtek HDA codecs.



> Here is an extract from the change log . Unfortunately improvements of performance are rare for new audio drivers. An uninstall problem in Windows 7 has now been fixed.
> 
> Realtek HD Audio Driver support all of Realtek HD Audio Codec in Vista/WinXP/Win2000/Win2003 .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

just to add to this:

The creative driver has improved audio in analogue, for a lot of users. microphone users are claiming things are louder and clearer.

The creative drivers install in windows vista and windows 7 just fine - the only thing that doesnt work is baically the equaliser and crystalliser, and i can use the realtek software for the EQ still.

This mod also inspired me to turn my auzentech X-mystique into a HT Omega sound card through a driver mod... its not illegal or hard in any way, its purely editing text files.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

The driver I modded is in no shape or form a Creative driver, its Realteks


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2009)

So does the EAX 4.0 work?

Need to test these later this evening I have no need for the software if the drivers work (and S/PDIF in vista too).


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

EAX should be functioning. I can choose to enable or disable it at will with the creative software. Best thing to do is to fire up a game that uses EAX, and see what it does.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 9, 2009)

So this works with vista x64?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

The driver does yes, its the creative software that doesn't.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 9, 2009)

No surprise there then. thx


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> EAX should be functioning. I can choose to enable or disable it at will with the creative software. Best thing to do is to fire up a game that uses EAX, and see what it does.



Yep, plan to do that later.

This software has positional sound test, should be fairly easy to tell if it does anything better. 
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/RightMark-3DSound-Download-15712.html

With my current windows driver you can't tell with headphones if the sound is coming from front or back. Something I could easily tell on Audigy with EAX 4 on BF2142.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

We will all look forward to your results!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2009)

TruthTeller said:


> these drivers do nothing usefull over the stock realtek drivers under vista64, the cp apps do not work, they either refuse to install due to "lack of supported hardware" or they refuse to run for the same reasion.
> 
> These do not improove audio quility over the bumb stock realtek drivers, anybody saying they do is either experianceing the placebo effect OR has been using old ass realtek drivers and is hearing the diffrance that realtek themselves have made.
> 
> ...



Anyone sniff Troll?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2009)

Doesn't give me any EAX, like shown on this post with XP:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1247879&postcount=22






(yes I did cut the screenshot like that on purpose )

Does sound a bit clearer though than with Vista default HD audio driver.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone sniff Troll?



I do 



OnBoard said:


> Doesn't give me any EAX, like shown on this post with XP:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1247879&postcount=22
> 
> 
> ...



Try actual games, might just be as the drivers are modded rightmark can't see EAX. Bioshock supports EAX doesn't it? I'll install that if it does and let people know if I can turn EAX on. Oh and I want your desktop wallpaper


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Try actual games, might just be as the drivers are modded rightmark can't see EAX. Bioshock supports EAX doesn't it? I'll install that if it does and let people know if I can turn EAX on. Oh and I want your desktop wallpaper



I did try with BF2142 too, doesn't work any differently, but that's a Vista thing. OpenAL should work and support EAX effects in games that support it. Otherwise EAX shouldn't work at all in Vista. That's why I went onboard audio instead of Audigy 2 I have.

Someone got a X-Fi or Audigy and Vista and could try that software what it says?

And you got PM about the wallpaper


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Got them working, I just turned off the driver signing service and trust installing the software. Everything is great however I dunno abou the 30day trial part better PM me on that. Thanks a lot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2009)

Ket, Do I have to install the Creative software with this? I am on Win 7 7k with Realtek on both boards.


----------



## raptori (Mar 9, 2009)

well the 30day trial software working on xp and detecting my sound as realtek X-Fi  I'm going to test it on vista x64 .... ketxxx any news about non-trial creative software if so please PM me ...... thanks.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ket, Do I have to install the Creative software with this? I am on Win 7 7k with Realtek on both boards.



Nope, theres no need to install the creative software. The modded Realtek driver will give a nice sound quality boost by itself. All the creative suit does is give access to features like the crystalizer, equalizer, etc.


----------



## zithe (Mar 9, 2009)

Do I have to uninstall my old audio drivers? I'm guessing it's a good idea.


----------



## raptori (Mar 9, 2009)

zithe said:


> Do I have to uninstall my old audio drivers? I'm guessing it's a good idea.



of course man and make sure you clean every thing using Driver Sweeper from guru3d.com


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you Ket. I noticed a difference right away. Vista 64 2.17's here. Also I didnt clean the old drivers.


----------



## raptori (Mar 9, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Doesn't give me any EAX, like shown on this post with XP:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1247879&postcount=22
> 
> 
> ...



nice software......why do you have those speaker sub-menu does it because you're using vista ??


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 9, 2009)

The mac book pro (early 2008) has a HD realtek chipset and i have windows 7 so i tried it. it installed the drivers but it did not show up as x-fi. the software installs after drivers updated but device manager doesn't show it as x-fi.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2009)

raptori said:


> nice software......why do you have those speaker sub-menu does it because you're using vista ??



Yep, Vista has analog and digital audio seperate. Can't output sound on both at the same time like you can with XP.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Another reason why Vista is craptacular


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> ^^ Another reason why Vista is craptacular



The software wont install on 7 x64. got the drivers working though


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

All creatives fault. Their software sucks. I just modded the Realtek drivers and included the software for XP users.


----------



## karloz_Gck (Mar 9, 2009)

i tried to hack the xfi but is a little dificult the problem is in the creative services but if complete the job sent you the crack, again sorry for my bad english


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> All creatives fault. Their software sucks. I just modded the Realtek drivers and included the software for XP users.



I myself thank you so much for this also. I have noticed a higher minimum fps in games at a more cpu related res. Basically 1680x1050. So far improvements I have noticed mainly was in GRID.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

How much did your FPS go up by? got me curious now


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

karloz_Gck said:


> i tried to hack the xfi but is a little dificult the problem is in the creative services but if complete the job sent you the crack, again sorry for my bad english



Alright, keep those words out of the "public" view though, their not allowed


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

Vista x64.  Sounds a LOT better!  Consider yourself thanked.

I do miss the software though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> How much did your FPS go up by? got me curious now



Max was the same, minimum was by about 5-8. Like I said though that is in GRID.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Vista x64.  Sounds a LOT better!  Consider yourself thanked.
> 
> I do miss the software though.



NP, all in a days work


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet it works for me and I can tell a difference with the audio in XP 32 bit. Software thing is a bit of a pain but Ill deal with it. PM me if you got any work arounds for it. Here is my pic:


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good. Can anyone tell me why I cant get all the smilies in FF3?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm getting all of them and I'm on FF3.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

theres nowhere to click to get the window up with all of the smilies in for me.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm truly curious as to how much of an improvement the drivers themselves _do_ make to the onboard audio quality - as in, how much "breathing room" is part of the drivers . . . I don't think there'd be a difference in hardware quality, but the drivers themselves could influence differently how the audio streams are processed, which could result in a cleaner sound.

anyone willing to humor me, install a 1' male-male mini-jack line between your output1, and line_in and run RMAA: http://audio.rightmark.org/index_new.shtml, one test for 16bit/44k, 16b/96k, 24b/44k, 24b/96k - both before the driver package, and after.

BTW, ket, nice contrib!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

I would if I had a cable, but don't. As a rough guide to just how much better audio quality could be, generic Realtek driver install I think is like 6MB. These modded drivers that add absolutely nothing, only change how the hardware is recognised, the driver install jumps to a massive 60MB! Thats almost ALL the filesize of the folder in the Realtek driver package for XP!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll post a pic of it in 7 when i get home


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 10, 2009)

Sory to sound like a nub, but is this for on board sound cards?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Err.. we established some time ago the driver is for onboard Realtek HDA chips, yes


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

well i noticed a change in SPDIF in vista - previously my Z5500's would turn off "no signal" when notihng was using audio, but this caused erratic sounds (like people signing in to MSN) to only get the last half of the audio being played, so it sounded like arse.

Going from 2.17 to kets 2.17, to the x-fi, it no longer does that and remains on - no more cut off audio.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well i noticed a change in SPDIF in vista - previously my Z5500's would turn off "no signal" when notihng was using audio, but this caused erratic sounds (like people signing in to MSN) to only get the last half of the audio being played, so it sounded like arse.
> 
> Going from 2.17 to kets 2.17, to the x-fi, it no longer does that and remains on - no more cut off audio.



I got that problem with both my xonar and my onboard


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 10, 2009)

it is a trial or it is forever?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> it is a trial or it is forever?



kets driver and the xfi driver are forever. the software is a trial, but you dont need that anyway.

Can people please read the thread? this has all been covered many times.


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 1. The drivers ALONE (no need for any creative apps) significantly improve audio quality, and everybody who has tried just the driver do not have issues. I'm double checking 64bit drivers.
> 
> 2. What I'm doing is not illegal in any way, I'm not making any money for it, and, some may be surprised to know what I've done takes very little to no coding knowledge to do - anyone who knows how to sit at a keyboard and type / copy and paste could of done this.
> 
> ...



ket, MAK not MAC, a mak key is one ms gives out FREE from dreamspark for windows, for somebody who supposedly knows all you sure are missing some big chunks of knowlage.

http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/resources/vol/default.mspx

MAK stands for Multi Activation Key read the link and learn, effectivly ms gives their software away to anybody who can meet certen criteria.

I was once like you bad mouthing and bitching about vista, i hated it, now i have server 2008 and its everthing i wanted without the crap i didnt!!!!

IT JUST WORKS and if u dont like vista, your gonna endup not liking windows7 because its even a larger change in features and gui then vista, its a pain in the ass!!!!!

In my testing in 7.1 mode your drivers have NO diffrance in audio quility over my current drivers, tho this may be because the vista drivers for realtek cards are ALOT better then the xp drivers(hell the xp 64 drivers are better then the xp drivers!!)

Im not gonna argue the fact that under xp you may/probbly are hearing a diffrance, under vista, the diffrance was nill at best.

As to size, your drivers on my system are far from being 50mb range......they are 10mb(checked myself and with windows app tools) with creative software that easly would go WAY WAY up but the fact that the creative software dosnt see your drivers as compatable on vista/2k8 means those of us using them cant really test out what the creative software could do.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> kets driver and the xfi driver are forever. the software is a trial, but you dont need that anyway.
> 
> Can people please read the thread? this has all been covered many times.



i was reading while i post


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Yep, plan to do that later.
> 
> This software has positional sound test, should be fairly easy to tell if it does anything better.
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/RightMark-3DSound-Download-15712.html
> ...



eax isn what caused the 3d possitioning, its the driver itself, and realtek's 2 speeker possitional audio is hit and miss depends on the driver and app used, cmedia's old ac97 did a better job, to bad cmedia cant put out another hd audio codec to replace all these realtek codecs in use today!!!


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone sniff Troll?



I love how when somebody dosnt follow the croud or dosnt just show adulation they are called a troll.......seems like your trying to troll me if anything........


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

TruthTeller said:


> ket, MAK not MAC, a mak key is one ms gives out FREE from dreamspark for windows, for somebody who supposedly knows all you sure are missing some big chunks of knowlage.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/resources/vol/default.mspx
> 
> ...



I'm not going to bother reading all of that post, seems relatively pointless. Given your numerous spelling and grammatical errors of your first post, mistaking MAK for MAC was very easy. Also, if you continue with insults to me and other members when your making it rather clear you are at the very least some kind of fanboy, I'll be making a complaint about you to the mods and admins, as will other users I'm sure if you continue with insults like that towards them.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Err.. we established some time ago the driver is for onboard Realtek HDA chips, yes



Couldnt be bothered reading much


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 10, 2009)

working flawlessly on xp 32 bit 







i noticed better sound but not much better, but thats probably because i have SHITTY SPEAKERS


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 10, 2009)

is normal that when u go to control panel to unistall the drivers appears as realtek hd? and it only weights 50 mb. i think there is something wrong here


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 10, 2009)

So I can install this over my current realtek sound drivers? What does it do... I've read thru some of posts, but I cannot establish what it does...


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So I can install this over my current realtek sound drivers? What does it do... I've read thru some of posts, but I cannot establish what it does...



this replaces the current realtek drivers, its just a moded version of the current realtek drivers to allow creative software support.

what it does, not much if ur on vista, some people say it improoves analog audio quility, I personaly dont see it, Maby if they are using the built in windows drivers for the audio it would make a huge diffrance.

on XP this allows people to install the creative software and run eax3 and 4 games with eax enabled, also alows them to use some creative software features like crystlizer.

this dosnt work on vista so if you use vista, your mostly gonna see a the name of the card change.


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm not going to bother reading all of that post, seems relatively pointless. Given your numerous spelling and grammatical errors of your first post, mistaking MAK for MAC was very easy. Also, if you continue with insults to me and other members when your making it rather clear you are at the very least some kind of fanboy, I'll be making a complaint about you to the mods and admins, as will other users I'm sure if you continue with insults like that towards them.



so anybody who dosnt kiss your ass and say your work is great is attacking/insulting you?

because I dont agree that your drivers are the greatist thing ever Im some kind of fanboi?

yeah sure.........


----------



## TruthTeller (Mar 10, 2009)

here is what the driver does under vista 





least it looks nice......


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

Enough. Behave yourselves and stop acting like children.  And Truth Teller, you obviously just came here to make your points about this thread.  Your opinions have been voiced, now move along. Consider this your warning.

*Bah, it's too obvious who you are.  Goodbye.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

TruthTeller said:


> here is what the driver does under vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got improvements using digital audio, albeit small ones. its not JUST looks.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

These are the best, Better in every way, I still cant install the creative software but the quility is 10000x better, games have gained at least 20% performance and even my desktop system performance is improoved.

Ket your a god!!!


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2009)

I got some creative apps running in vista 32 by using the modded augity vista drivers and apps.
Although the volume control and wave studio are still trial.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2009)

great job ket works on all my mobo's 


and i love how you already pissed off creative and they came to bad mouth your thread


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

2wicked said:


> I got some creative apps running in vista 32 by using the modded augity vista drivers and apps.
> Although the volume control and wave studio are still trial.



Please give some more details on what you've done.

If these are drivers someone ELSE has modded, then i suppose a link is ok. cause its not us who broke any rules


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

cdawall said:


> great job ket works on all my mobo's
> 
> 
> and i love how you already pissed off creative and they came to bad mouth your thread



creative came here?

where?

If true why dont the mods delete it?


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> creative came here?
> 
> where?
> 
> If true why dont the mods delete it?



I think that cdawall thinks that Truth Teller was a Creative representative.  You and I both know that isn't true.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> creative came here?
> 
> where?
> 
> If true why dont the mods delete it?



creative didnt come here. creative lovers did.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

huh?

ok, well that explains his comments......



Mussels said:


> creative didnt come here. creative lovers did.



creative sucks....last X-Fi I had gave me so many problems I sold it to a friend.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> creative didnt come here. creative lovers did.



Well.. I already know that Cheeto Lover is Truth Teller, is Rebo&Zooty, is Ashen etc. etc.  Frankly banning them does no good.  The love.. or hate for TPU knows no boundaries.


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Please give some more details on what you've done.
> 
> If these are drivers someone ELSE has modded, then i suppose a link is ok. cause its not us who broke any rules


I just installed the apps from "Creative.Soundblaster.Audigy.Series.Vista.Drivers[by.daniel_k]"
from each folder on the iso, some of them just whould not install.
Got Alchemy (for audigy) to install and media source 5, the Creative Graphic Equalizer installed but still gives the error on non supported hardware.
The control panel from SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0008 and the other x-fi mb software started working after I did this.
I may have also installed the drivers from the audio folder on the iso.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

2wicked said:


> I just installed the apps from "Creative.Soundblaster.Audigy.Series.Vista.Drivers[by.daniel_k]"
> from each folder on the iso, some of them just whould not install.
> Got Alchemy (for audigy) to install and media source 5, the Creative Graphic Equalizer installed but still gives the error on non supported hardware.



damn i tried the X-fi pack for 7 and nothing worked... shoulda tried A4.


So all you've got is alchemy and media source 5?


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> damn i tried the X-fi pack for 7 and nothing worked... shoulda tried A4.
> 
> 
> So all you've got is alchemy and media source 5?


check my edit 
Mostly I was randomly installing stuff...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

2wicked said:


> check my edit
> Mostly I was randomly installing stuff...



It would be handy if you could provide links to this stuff, saying which ones you use.
If creative complains, we'll just have to delete the links from here - as far as i am aware, so long as we dont crack the software (30 day trial) we arent doing anything illegal.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

Im sure that by tricking the software to work creative feels your cracking their software and thus breaking the law........not that i really care, creative sucks and needs to die


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> It would be handy if you could provide links to this stuff, saying which ones you use.
> If creative complains, we'll just have to delete the links from here - as far as i am aware, so long as we dont crack the software (30 day trial) we arent doing anything illegal.



Ok you're the mod  http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4106373/Creative.Soundblaster.Audigy.Series.Vista.Drivers%5Bby.daniel_k%5D
It's the first google hit for the driver name so I figured it would be easy for everyone else to find.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> Im sure that by tricking the software to work creative feels your cracking their software and thus breaking the law........not that i really care, creative sucks and needs to die



it doesn't matter because nobody touched creative's drivers in the first place


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

hat said:


> it doesn't matter because nobody touched creative's drivers in the first place



but thats not how creative will see it, like companys who put DRM intheir games that force the user to find a crack toplay a game they payed for, the games publisher still feels your a pirat if you crack the game even if u payed full price for it.

Oh about your sig, u should add http://tinypic.com its better then Techpowerup.org since it dosnt add a water mark!!!


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> but thats not how creative will see it, like companys who put DRM intheir games that force the user to find a crack toplay a game they payed for, the games publisher still feels your a pirat if you crack the game even if u payed full price for it.
> 
> Oh about your sig, u should add http://tinypic.com its better then Techpowerup.org since it dosnt add a water mark!!!



you must really hate tpu dont you ashen?


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont hate tpu, i just dont like tpu's image hosting, the added water mark many times covers stuff i would like to see.

If I hated tpu would I be here????

People ASK ME TO COME BACK AND POST, If i hated TPU i would do what i did with Neowin, and other sites, just never go there.

my issue with tpu has at least in the past been certen mods who at least use to pull crap that they would then bann other people for doing(like trolling).

BTW if anybody wants to know, I now regret backing APK after his tantrum, I have now seen how much of a CHILDISH PRICK he really is, still think the person that admitedly trolled him should have stayed banned as well though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

as much fun as trolling can be, lets leave this as is.

Remember: all WE have done, is modify text files in a *realtek* driver package. we aint done diddly to creatives drivers OR software.


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

ashentruthcheetoteller IS right though, creative probably has a stick up thier ass about this.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

lol
and yeah mussels i know whats been done, and im sure creative will do what they can to block it in the next update of their drivers IF they even hear about this *waits for some pratt to head over to creatives forums and report it*

*edited to fix spelling on mussels name*


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 10, 2009)

If these drivers magically turned a soundblaster 16 with a 1x/2x cd-rom into a x-fi with a blu-ray burner then creative would have something to worry about.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

ok guys, on topic from now on.

This thread is about the modded realtek drivers, and how to get creative apps working with them on realtek cards. IF people have ideas advice or suggestions go ahead, but stop with the other barely related stuff.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

2wicked said:


> Ok you're the mod  http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4106373/Creative.Soundblaster.Audigy.Series.Vista.Drivers%5Bby.daniel_k%5D
> It's the first google hit for the driver name so I figured it would be easy for everyone else to find.



Will this software work with the realtek xi-fi drivers?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Will this software work with the realtek xi-fi drivers?



read! read! the reason he linked to it is because some of hte software worked!


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2009)

you know what gets on my nerves, when like 10 people join a forum and ask for a crack and one of em goes and rats on the creative forums, when you don't give em nothin.>< GRRRRR


those liars

and then creative deletes the thread


----------



## silkstone (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry, i meant to say - Does it work with vista x64 or only 32bit?
Sorry Muss - I did read but the thread is kinda OT and confusing - i must have missed it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you know what gets on my nerves, when like 10 people join a forum and ask for a crack and one of em goes and rats on the creative forums >< GRRRRR



two things.

1. we havent modified creatives software in any way. we simply install it.

2. this is creative... you actually think they read whats on their forums? took em years ot notice daniel_K, and they only cared once he enabled real time digital encoding, cause they were about to release a product to make people upgrade for that specific feature


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a post to let people know I'm editing my first post with more details and to clarify things. I'll deal with other posts when thats done  Also, if a mod could go through and delete any OT stuff that would be good, even I was having trouble following the thread over the last 2-3 pages


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 10, 2009)

How do I solve this buzzing sound when I mount headphones!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Your the first to report weird issues with the modded driver.. so at this stage I'm gonna have to guess its something on your end, not the driver. What Realtek chip does your board use?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 10, 2009)

damn so the Dan K vista audigy software pack worked for vista 64bit?  I actually had those but since they were x-fi I didnt try them.  I got fed up trying to get em to work so I found my old audigy se and threw it in with Dan K's x-fi drivers.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2009)

This is pretty sweet but I waiting for someone to force the ATI HDMI audio to support 5.1 for gaming and windows audio not just video play back.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> creative came here?
> 
> where?
> 
> If true why dont the mods delete it?






erocker said:


> I think that cdawall thinks that Truth Teller was a Creative representative.  You and I both know that isn't true.





Mussels said:


> creative didnt come here. creative lovers did.



i meant creative lover sorry lol


----------



## mmaniack (Mar 10, 2009)

For imperialreign.  RightMark Audio Analyzer test results.

Before (2.17)







After (2.17 modded)







Bernstein audio module - Realtek ALC885, Win 7 x64


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

what about stock 2.17?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome proof. Take THAT crapative.



CheetoLover said:


> what about stock 2.17?



Thats what the "Before 2.17" screenshot is for.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 10, 2009)

is there any way to disable driver signing on vista 64bit SP1 ?   i want to try this driver but i dont want to use that test mode that stops you having to disable driver signing every boot.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Check this out guys Pay attention from post 43, I find it particularly amusing


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 10, 2009)

SpookyWillow said:


> is there any way to disable driver signing on vista 64bit SP1 ?   i want to try this driver but i dont want to use that test mode that stops you having to disable driver signing every boot.



download easybcd(google it) under advanced u can enable the use of unsigned drivers, u will still be asked if your sure you want to install them but after that they work just like normal drivers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a FYI for people. I feel the importance of this topic needs further exposure, I have just emailed one of the guys at the tech report, who knows what may happen  also if any news guy here at TPU wants to stick it on front page or make a news item about it, go ahead.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2009)

the problems that many people having are not the fault of the drivers, its the fault of creatives drivers, meaning we have to move to editing the creative drivers

many of the incompatiblities with vista lie in creatives drivers disabling most of the features you would find in XP.

this is the installation file for the whole audio console

; Creative Installer Componment Database ()
; Version   : 1.00
; Date	    : 15 August 2005


[Installation.Settings]
Version                           = 1.00.00
OSNotSupport                      = WINNT4, WIN95, WIN98, WIN98SE, WINME, WIN2K	
OSMinimumReq                      = WINXP
Registration                      = 1
License                           = 1
Reboot                            = 1
RebootCheck                       = 1
EnableMaintMode                   = 0
SetupTypes                        = FULL, CUSTOM 
MaintTypes                        = REMOVE, REMOVE_ALL
DriverOnly                        = WINDOWS_DRIVERS
EnableSelectiveRepair             = 0
ProgressBarInit             = 7, 519, 250, 21, 0xA00000, 0xFFFFFF, BAR_IMG:<SUPPORTDIR>\pbar.bmp | BKGD_IMG:<SUPPORTDIR>\pbarbk.bmp | INTERVAL:2500 | TEXT_SIZE:1
StatusTextInit              = 7, 497, 523, 21, 0x000000, 0xE4DEDC, ST_VCENTER|ST_TRANSPARENT
HideStandardSummaryDialog         = 1
DirectX                           = 0
UnInstHelpLink                    = 1, http://www.creative.com/support 
UnInstURLInfoAbout                = 1, http://www.creative.com
UnInstURLUpdateInfo               = 1, http://www.creative.com/support
ExtraInstallBufferSize            = 40000000
IgnoreExtraInstallBufferSizeInARP = 1
HideEstimatedSizeInARP            = 0
TechSupt                          = 0
CardScanType                      = MATCH_HWID|HDA|PCI
WIN98.Drv                         = WDM
WIN98SE.Drv                       = WDM
WINME.Drv                         = WDM
AC3Media                          = 0
SBDrvDet                          = 0
StartupMenu                       = 0
StartupMenuLaunchOnStartup        = 0
StartupMenuWriteCTKey             = 0
StartupMenuCreateIcon             = 0
MedSrcProdCatNomad                = 0
MedSrcProdCatAudio                = 0
MedSrcProdCatSpeaker              = 0
MedSrcPartnerCatDVDAVPlayer       = 0
CompID                            = RETAIL
CreativeSysInfo                   = 0, \Audio\SysInfo
DVDAudioPlayerUniversalURL        = 0, http://www.soundblaster.com/partners/24bitmultichanneldvdav
InstallCTAA1                      = 0
TrialLicenseFeature		  = 1
AVP.WriteKSUSB2Registry           = 0
AVP.CTPostBootSequencer           = 0
AVP.CTSharedInstallFirst          = 1
AVP.CTFilterDrvRegValue           = 0, \Software\SGTL\InstallLock\
AVP.DisableEAXConKaraokeTab       = NIL
AVP.DisableSpeaKerSelection 	  = 1
AVP.OnlineRegRemoveInfo           = Sound Blaster X-Fi MB, 01120700000000CE

[PID_MAPPINGS]
RETAIL     = 65536
BULKSI     = 65537
OEM        = 65542
DELL       = 65538
COMPAQ     = 65539
HP         = 65540
GATEWAY    = 65541
MAC        = 65543
FUJITSU    = 65544
3DLABS     = 131072
BROADXENT  = 196608
EMU        = 262144

[TrialLicenseFeature]
LicenseService_EXE = SCSInstall.exe
LicenseService_DLL = CTXMBSvc.dll
LicenseService_SVC= AMBSPISyncService.exe
KGA_FILE	   = CTD1JXF23A.kga
ForceDeleteKGA     = 1	
LockID = Sound Blaster X-Fi MB, F4A582C9-30EB-4920-BE4C-959B3497755C
InstallAPOSupportFiles = 1
InstallMiddleLayerKey.32bit = 1, MiddleLayerKey32.exe,  /File:xFi_MiddleLayerKey32.ini /s
InstallMiddleLayerKey.32bit.CopyFileList = CiFilter32.dll, CiFilter64.dll, CiFilter.ini 
InstallMiddleLayerKey.64bit = 1, MiddleLayerKey64.exe,  /File:xFi_MiddleLayerKey64.ini /s
InstallMiddleLayerKey.64bit.CopyFileList = CiFilter32.dll, CiFilter64.dll, CiFilter.ini 
InstallRFID = Ref1.rfk, SB X-Fi MB
ReadMeFile = Readme.rtf
OEMSupportCode = Sound Blaster X-Fi MB, gbt
CopyDiskID = 1
RegAPO = 1
RegCtppld = 1


[Component.Settings]
WStudio7.Installation.DirectX      = 0
ConLaunCom.Installation.DirectX      = 0
Karaoke.Installation.DirectX      = 0
PlayRecU.Installation.DirectX   = 0

[Component.List]
0001 = AUDIO_CS,			..\AudCon
0002 = CONSOLE_LAUNCHER,		..\CSLaunch
0003 = CREATIVE KARAOKE PLAYER,		..\Karaoke		
0006 = VOLUME_PANEL,			..\VolPanel
0004 = SBCONTROL,		     ..\SBPpt
0005 = SBCONTROL64,		     ..\SBPpt64,	CTX_COMP
0007 = WAVESTUDIO_7,			..\WStudio7
0050 = HOST_OPENAL,		     ..\..\CTShared\CTRedist\HOAL
0051 = APOIM,		             INTERNAL
0100 = WINDOWS_DRIVERS_COMPONENT,    INTERNAL


[Component.CTX]
InstallerPath       = ..\CTXInst

[Component.Remove]
WINXP = 0050, 0051, 0004, 0005
WINSVR2K3 = 0050, 0051, 0004, 0005
WINXPMCE2002 = 0050, 0051, 0004, 0005
WINXPMCE2004 = 0050, 0051, 0004, 0005
WINXPMCE2005 = 0050, 0051, 0004, 0005
WINVISTA = 0100
I386 = 0005
AMD64 = 0004
[Component.Hide]
I386  = 0050, 0051, 0100
AMD64 = 0050, 0051, 0100

[Component.SharedApps]
AMD64 = 0050, 0051
I386  = 0050, 0051

[Component.UnSelect]

[Component.InstallOnly]

[Component.Core]
WINVISTA  = 0050, 0051
WINXP = 0100
WINSVR2K3 = 0100

[Mapping]
disk1 = AUDIO
disk2 = SETUP
disk3 = COMMON\MEDIA
disk4 = COMMON
disk5 = DRIVERS
disk6 = MANUAL
disk7 = SUPPORT

[Hardware.Map10]
ID              = HDAUDIO
CompanyName     = Creative
ProductName     = Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
ProductVersion  = 1.0
DefAppPath      = \Creative\SB X-Fi MB
BillBoardType   = 00
UninstallIcon   = \Bitmaps\X_Fi.ico
Readme          = NIL
SpeakerPref     = NIL
ModePref        = NIL
DigitalOutput   = NIL
CustomRDF       = NIL
Manual          = NIL
InstallQFE      = NIL

[MANUAL_MAP_00]

[QFE_MAP_00]


there are some "goodies" in there if you know what i mean ^^, If we wanted too we could get add windows NT support too.

the support cabs have some really nice things in them


----------



## raptori (Mar 10, 2009)

i just lost the sound effect tab in realtek sound manager of course uninstall it and reinstall it but no change still don't have sound effect tab and 3d demo tab ..... ??


----------



## yaji (Mar 10, 2009)

I had the same problem. I tried to... nvm what i tried to do, but i ended winth no 3D sound, EAX, and Creative software stoped working. Format c:\ helped with Realtek drivers, but i still cant use Creative stuff. Its wierd, cuz i tried instaling it after format, without internet connection...


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> the problems that many people having are not the fault of the drivers, its the fault of creatives drivers, meaning we have to move to editing the creative drivers



Where are you finding that file? I've been looking for it all day


----------



## Heatbag (Mar 11, 2009)

I got the driver to install, and the software in vista 32. Just can't seem to get it working, the software that is. My x-fi mb is not supported. Any ideas?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 11, 2009)

in the SETUP folders they are in the support.cab's

but I wonder what would happen if the vista software was forced to run on xp and vice-versa


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

Your looking at the Gigabyte X-Fi software right? I opened one of the cab files and this is all there is..


----------



## KainXS (Mar 11, 2009)

it should be in AUDIO/SETUP and in the cab the file is the .DAT file

and theres a few more


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This is pretty sweet but I waiting for someone to force the ATI HDMI audio to support 5.1 for gaming and windows audio not just video play back.



doesnt work and never will.

1. the Creative drivers bluescreen on the ATI HDMI.

2. those sound cards are 2 channel only, without real time encoding - and they lack that hardware. HDMI will never support 5.1 gaming without an encoder card - ever


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> it should be in AUDIO/SETUP and in the cab the file is the .DAT file
> 
> and theres a few more




CTcomp.dat?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 11, 2009)

yup


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

I take it all the files are CTcomp.dat I need to look out for in the support cab files?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 11, 2009)

I just came across this from dell

http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R213242&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=301362



> Addresses "Supported device not found" error for factory-installed Creative X-Fi MB Software Suite version A01.



maybe worth a shot for people having problems


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I just came across this from dell
> 
> http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R213242&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=301362
> 
> ...



didnt change anything here, but admittedly i didnt reboot after installing it.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> doesnt work and never will.
> 
> 1. the Creative drivers bluescreen on the ATI HDMI.
> 
> 2. those sound cards are 2 channel only, without real time encoding - and they lack that hardware. HDMI will never support 5.1 gaming without an encoder card - ever



also probbly against HDCP specs for one reasion or another, DRM saves the day again!!!!

and it should be POSSIBLE as i understand it the encoding on cmedia and onboard solutions is done in software not hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> also probbly against HDCP specs for one reasion or another, DRM saves the day again!!!!
> 
> and it should be POSSIBLE as i understand it the encoding on cmedia and onboard solutions is done in software not hardware.



no there is definately hardware involved. My auzentech X-mystique uses the same chipset as an X-plosion and HTOmega striker 7.1, yet even tho i've modded their drivers to install on my card i still dont get DTS encoding, which is supported on both of those cards but not mine.

There is definately a hardware *and* software component to it. One good example: My auzen and my ATI HDMI are both only capable of 16 bit, 44/48Khz while my realtek with DTS encoding can do 24 bit 96KHz - there are bitrate limitations that prevent DTS encoding on my card, regardless of what software can do.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

could easly be the driver detecting your chip as not being the revision it wants(weather its got the same hardware inside or not) and then auto dissabling said features, seen that b4, also seen people mod around it, takes alot of knowhow and time though, to much effort for me.


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I just came across this from dell
> 
> http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R213242&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=301362
> 
> ...



Nice find!
Has any one tried the dell version of the x-fi mb software?
I was hoping they had the full software on the dell site can't find it so far.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

2wicked said:


> Nice find!
> Has any one tried the dell version of the x-fi mb software?
> I was hoping they had the full software on the dell site can't find it so far.



its a 10MB patch. didnt do crap here.


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 11, 2009)

Realtek release new driver R2.18 
and ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.18
2009/3/9

Driver Package R2.18
    3. HDMI Device WHQL Support: ATI HDMI Devices
    4. OS Supporting: Microsoft WindowsXP, Widnows2000, Vista, Windows7 x86/x64
    5. Pack with Microsoft High Definition Audio UAAV1.0a(5013)
    6. Add/Fix
        1.) Driver :
            1. Customizations.
        2.) Package :
            1. Support driver folder of Windows Server 2008 in package .
            2. Disable Status Dialog when small VGA Mode enabled .
            3. Fix CreativeUp folder disappear issue .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> Realtek release new driver R2.18
> and ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.18
> 2009/3/9
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Ket, time to start modding the new ones .


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 11, 2009)

wow , ketxxx , you always impressive us with you your moding softwares , great  work my friend , i expect someone do this when gigabyte release it  but i don't expect this one be from TPU and now i see ketxx the first one do it


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

wheres the 2.18 driver mod?
whats taking so long


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok yall, I downloaded the 2.18's and combine the xp and vista drivers into a single download, you can get them from http://ashentech.com/index.php?topic=1614.0 they are attached to the post, as we all know the realtek servers SUCK for download speed.

download is around 25-26mb total(smaller then each one of the packs dirrect from realtek, god i love 7z) 

enjoy.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh and Ket is welcome to upload his drivers as attachments to his post on ashentech or to the linked thred as well, would be faster and more conveniant for people then rapidshit or megaupload


----------



## r9 (Mar 11, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> huh?
> 
> ok, well that explains his comments......
> 
> ...



You are bad bad man and lazy friend you should be ashame of your self


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

lol, sorry for the triple post, it wouldnt let me safe edits, kept giving me an error(but didnt give me what the error was....) 

as to the x-fi its not the hardware, its the software/drivers, as with past creative products.......they need to get a new dev team and stop contracting out with the middle east/india for  their drivers


----------



## anonymous_user (Mar 11, 2009)

Too bad my lappy has a crappy Conexant onboard audio, otherwise I would have totally tried this.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

New modded drivers aren't up because I was sleeping. I humbly apologise for my bodys need for sleep  I'll grab them an check em out.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

pfft, excuses, sleeps for sissies!!


----------



## FelipeV (Mar 11, 2009)

Having trouble downloading the Xfi software X-Fi Software.7z.

Any other place I can download this ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

R2.18 will take longer than the other drivers to do, making additional changes.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 11, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> Having trouble downloading the Xfi software X-Fi Software.7z.
> 
> Any other place I can download this ?



may have to rclick it and say "save as" you can google for places to get the drivers, the realtek site u will get at best 20kbps in my experiance today


----------



## FelipeV (Mar 11, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> may have to rclick it and say "save as" you can google for places to get the drivers, the realtek site u will get at best 20kbps in my experiance today



This Creative XFI Software is the same available at Creative site ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

*Vista driver modder needed*

Who wants to do the Vista modded driver? It takes a long time to make these additional changes, if they work it could further improve audio quality.

*RMAA tester needed*

Says it all really, I need somebody who can test vanilla and the modded drivers and post screenshots of the results.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know why the hell Creative decided to get rid of the stand-alone Equalizer?  I tried some command line arguments on the Console Launcher to get it to go straight to the EQ but no go.  Am I wrong for not wanting to load the Console and THEN go to the EQ from there?  Is that just pure right out laziness?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

You could try downloading a old driver package and extracting the stand alone equalizer with something like winrar and installing the equalizer seperate from the package.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You could try downloading a old driver package and extracting the stand alone equalizer with something like winrar and installing the equalizer seperate from the package.



I'm like 99% sure it would say 'the audio device was not found on this system'.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

Shouldnt be the case, crapative are pretty lazy they just add device IDs and don't bother taking any out.


----------



## mmaniack (Mar 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *RMAA tester needed*
> 
> Says it all really, I need somebody who can test vanilla and the modded drivers and post screenshots of the results.



I will test the 2.18's when it's ready.


----------



## r9 (Mar 11, 2009)

When I get home I definitely going to try this stuff. Me liky free stuff.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2009)

mmaniack said:


> I will test the 2.18's when it's ready.



Keep your eyes peeled  Hopefully the new drivers will be up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 11, 2009)

okay there ya go


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone know what may be going on here? I got some software thats "stuck" on my system. Size just keeps going up.. its likely happen because of so many installs and (supposed) uninstalls of the crapative software where I've been testing things. I tried manual searches for the files and the obvious clicking "remove", but all it does is re-run the installer with no option to uninstall, I have no idea where its pulling these files from. All temp folders are empty.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Keep your eyes peeled  Hopefully the new drivers will be up tomorrow sometime.



Will this driver make the creative software work with Vista 32 bit ? I'd like to have EAX if possible. 
If so which creative software would I use ? The mod worked on swapping my realtek drivers, 
but acorrding to these threads Creative won't work on Vista unless I missed something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Crapative software won't work on Vista simply because its bugged - hence crap. I'm working on enhancing the Realtek driver and CP as much as possible at this stage and focusing on crapative software later.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

mmaniack said:


> For imperialreign.  RightMark Audio Analyzer test results.
> 
> Before (2.17)
> 
> ...





much thanks!

reading that alone, and asusming you're testing is accurate . . . the only thing the driver pack is changing - in regards to the percieved audio quality - *is* how the hardware handles processing the output audio stream.

Frequency response - which, in brief, is the full range of the audio spectrum the hardware is able to reproduce . . . hasn't changed.

Noise level / Dynamic range - basically represents the difference between the strength of the audio signal to that of the stream's noise floor . . . there appears to be a general improvement in two key areas: 16b/44k (which is the standard for 99% of games) and 24b/96k (which is standard for most DVD-quality playback) . . . I'm assuming, then, that the hardware is being directed to process each output channel a bit more seperately, and possibly even being run through the low-pass and high-pass filters a couple of times, possibly as well some changes to the hardware equalizer to achieve a cleaner tone . . .

. . . then again, it's also possible that a echo/reverb/EQ effect is being applied to the output stream, which would affect those values and cause a "false" percieved improvement in audio quality . . . even moreso considering the values for 16b/96k and 24b/44k aren't changed.  If it was a definite tweak in how the hardware handles the audio output, I'd expect to see a change with all playback bit-depths and frequencies . . .


THD / IMD+n - no change, except for a slight THD bump in 16b/96k, 24b/44k - possibly from a hardware equalizer change via the driver, or applied audio effect . . . these two values, though, have the biggest major impact on audio quality - and there is absolutely no change here . . . leading me to think that it's quite possible the _percieved_ audio improvement might simply be an effect applied to the output streams played back at preset frequencies . . .


Stereo Crosstalk - somewhat noticeable improvement again in 16b/44k and 24b/96k which should result in less bleed-through between output channel pairs . . . as with Noise Level / Dynamic range, it's safe to assume that the drivers are instructing the hardware to process the audio much differently . . . or that an EQ/filter effect is being applied to eliminate certain "overlapping" frequencies


Extremelly interesting to see these kinds of results - and how much of an effect this software has on RealTek's (IMHO) sub-par hardware.  It can easily be assumed that RealTek themselves could improve the audio output quality via better drivers, too . . . as could probably the user themself using a software-based EQ - I do truly wonder, though, what -if any - reverb/echo/EQ effects are possibly applied to the output stream via this pack (which could create a "false" percieved improvement to audio quality).

Hmmm . . . very interesting!  Thanks again!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Screenshots rarely lie. Theres of course nothing the drivers can do to fundamentally change the hardware as you noted with frequency responce, but Realtek hardware is pathetic. Aside from a much larger install with with the mod driver, you know the chip is handling things differently simply by looking at CPU usage. Vanilla driver - 4-6%, modded - 5-11%. You could try putting a small heatsink on the Realtek chip too to help isolate it from electronic crosstalk. You may also find this useful as a guide to where the modded driver has a Realtek chip standing.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Screenshots rarely lie. Theres of course nothing the drivers can do to fundamentally change the hardware as you noted with frequency responce, but Realtek hardware is pathetic. Aside from a much larger install with with the mod driver, you know the chip is handling things differently simply by looking at CPU usage. Vanilla driver - 4-6%, modded - 5-11%. You could try putting a small heatsink on the Realtek chip too to help isolate it from electronic crosstalk.



based on my experiments, placing a copper HS on chipsets _will_ reduce some noise levels _and_ crosstalk, but not majorly.  The only thing you're really accomplishing is adding a small amount of EMI shielding to the component.

In regards to onboard solutions, though - you may see a bit more improvement . . . but still possibly not much.


As to the RMAA screenshots - although they show what _appears_ to be an increas in audio quality . . . they don't show any change in the hardware's handling of the output streams . . . without seeing a difference in hardware audio quality levels, I can't 100% rule out the possiblity that the only "real" difference to the output streams is simply an echo/reverb/EQ effect that clears up certain frequencies . . . much like how the Crystallizer feature works with Creative's audio cards.  I really can't tell . . . hell, it's even possible the drivers are using a positional audio tweak to strengthen 2-channel output.

If there were a major change to how the hardware itself is configured, there'd be an improvement for all playback bit-depths as well as playback frequencies . . . not only the two most common for the most-common forms of audio usage (16b/44k for gaming, 24b/96k for entertainment).


I agree RealTek's hardware is pathetic . . . as are all other onboard solutions - but even if these drivers do give a "false" improvement to audio quality, I guess people can be happy with that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Anything that can aid in making a onboard codec better, is all good. I can say the modded driver I done I immediately noticed a very noticable improvement on my Logitech X540s, and thats coming from a Sonicfury, which while dated, is usually still way ahead of onboard solutions. The only onboard audio I hold merit in these days are ADI, their 1988B and 2000 codecs are absolutely stellar.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Anything that can aid in making a onboard codec better, is all good. I can say the modded driver I done I immediately noticed a very noticable improvement on my Logitech X540s, and thats coming from a Sonicfury, which while dated, is usually still way ahead of onboard solutions. *The only onboard audio I hold merit in these days are ADI, their 1988B and 2000 codecs are absolutely stellar*.





meh . . . http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=64921

the onboard testing I had done for that guide (the graphs in red/white) - were from an AD1988B.

I'll say as well that Analouge Devices' solutions are superior to RealTek's . . . but are still far from even the majority of "economy" sound cards.



Anyhow, if these driver packs allow other users to _experience_ a "better" audio quality, than more power to them . . . just as long as everyone is with the understanding that (almost-asuredly) there are really no actual changes to the hardware processing schemes.  All you're really getting is a set of functional software features that appear to affect how the audio is filtered and EQed prior to being converted to an analogue stream.

Still - it's nice to see some of Creative's hoarded software features (such as CMSS-3D and EAX which are still unrivaled by competitors) being made more available to the general consumer.  If this trend from Creative continues, we could start seeing more software titles that support these features as well (especially games with EAX and OpenAL support) - even though I'm assuming the majority of the audio-quality functionality these drivers provide is simply a smoke-&-mirrors trick, I'm willing to be supportive if they're the first start in getting more software developers to support and impliment either EAX and/or OpenAL.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2009)

CMSS and EAX arent what i would call 'unrivalled' - creative wont let anyone use it, with the one excpetion of auzentechs X-fi cards.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> CMSS and EAX arent what i would call 'unrivalled' - creative wont let anyone use it, with the one excpetion of auzentechs X-fi cards.



partially agreed . . .

ATM, OpenAL supports all calls found with EAX4HD, including many EAX calls that are specific to the X-Fi series (e.g. X-RAM capabilities).

Thing is, OpenAL is fully open-source, anyone can get involved in helping with development.  Creative has actually been quite involved with further development of the API, and other large companies have also joined in occasionally for development aide . . . as to the best of my knowledge, though, none of the other major audio hardware manufacturers have joined in with the development initiative (ASUS).

So . . . we could say EAX5HD is purely Creative exclusive . . . but EAX4HD (which is still the most commonly supported version of EAX) is really available for everyone - _if_ a software developer cares enough to impliment OpenAL.

As to positional audio - every manufacturer has come up with their own solution . . . ASUS, Auzen (for their non-X-Fi cards), HT Omega, etc. . . . CMSS-3D, though, is far more accurate . . . but the catch?  You need a _real_ X-Fi to make the most of the positioning accuracy, as accuracy is dependant upon the number of software voices the hardware can render, and no audio hardware can anywhere near match the number of software voices the CA201K is capable of.  Although, I partially erred with my earlier statement - for CMSS-3D to be _superior_ you need an X-Fi APU, otherwise, it's superiority over other vendor's soultions is marginal.



I guess this thread has de-railed enough, eh?


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 12, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> partially agreed . . .
> 
> ATM, OpenAL supports all calls found with EAX4HD, including many EAX calls that are specific to the X-Fi series (e.g. X-RAM capabilities).
> 
> ...



im pretty sure when i was looking at charts that the 8788 at least has the x-fi beat on voices...cant remmber where i found the chart, think it was on auzens site b4 they went to being another arm of creative and dumped all their non-creative cards.

as to onboard, i do really wish that cmedia would make a new version of their oxygen hd onboard codec, I know 2 people who have motherboards with that audio chip and its FAR better then realtek's, The software alone is vastly supperior, 3d possitioning is excelent with xear.

alot of people will badmouth cmedia and xear, but out of all the onboard audio solutions i have had(most of them) cmedias have had the best software support, ADI if you can find a driver pack other then asus's thats updated have decent software as well, tho its a crapshoot trying to find said updated drivers.

ADI's major flaw is they dont dirrectly offer driver updates, your FORCED to wait for asus or the like to update their driver pack and HOPE they do all the fixes adi has come up with BAH I SAY!!!!

ADI fixed a good number of issues on the ADI codec that asus never did empliment even a year later, hence i sold that mobo, i hate having stuff onboard that i cant use properly/to its fullist.

least with realtek they do update their drivers regularly, you must admit that is better then creative or asus or most other makers driver update cycle........

and like i said, the drivers at least for me dont show any improovement over stock drivers, i tweak the EQ a bit(diffrent for each set of speekers  and ears, so u gotta tweak ur self) 

could easly be the changes ket makes do change what i would call the "low level" or the software eq's defaults.....

im on the 2.18's now, not seeing any diff from kets, other then the device name


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> im pretty sure when i was looking at charts that the 8788 at least has the x-fi beat on voices...cant remmber where i found the chart, think it was on auzens site b4 they went to being another arm of creative and dumped all their non-creative cards.



I doubt it - although all major audio manufacturers support the same number of hardware voices (128), the number of software voices is drastically different.  There's some variation from one chipset to the next, but the largest number of software voices most chipsets are capable of is in the range of 3000-8000 (an assesment of mine in a much older thread was wrong) . . . the CA201K, though, can achieve 65535 . . . that level of processing power is what _makes_ CMSS-3D the most accurate and powerful positional audio solution out there . . . and why it can be so beneficial for gaming.



> as to onboard, i do really wish that cmedia would make a new version of their oxygen hd onboard codec, I know 2 people who have motherboards with that audio chip and its FAR better then realtek's, The software alone is vastly supperior, 3d possitioning is excelent with xear.
> 
> alot of people will badmouth cmedia and xear, but out of all the onboard audio solutions i have had(most of them) cmedias have had the best software support, ADI if you can find a driver pack other then asus's thats updated have decent software as well, tho its a crapshoot trying to find said updated drivers.
> 
> ...



yep - althought ADI manufacture better chipsets capable of better audio quality - they don't update their drivers often enough.  I think RealTek would be in the same boat, if it wasn't for the number of review sites and periodicals that continuously ragged on them about their "fake" HD drivers.

I will say as well, Creative have been updating their drivers a lot more recently - hell, WIN7 beta drivers are already available for the whole X-Fi lineup . . . long before WIN7's release . . . I hope this trend of more frequent updates will continue.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 12, 2009)

creative really needs to update more offten, after the abizimal support so many cards got for known buggs(years and still no patch for some buggs) they either need to get off their ass, or just start offering chips and such to other companys that will do a better job.

whats sad to me is that 3d possitioning on my old cmedia 9768(think thats the number) was far better then it is on realtek's HD, tho any but the 2 front chanils wherent as clear/crisp, at least i could hear for sure if i was being chased in alot of games 

now in legions, i hear shots that may be chasers, but i cant be 100% sure they are till i see the bullets missing me or i take damnage :/

would be nice if somebody would bring out a mobo line that was a reasonable price with a decent full on audio codec on it, hell even the 8768 would would be a great improovement imho.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2009)

I think that if someone could make mod an ADI driver we would be getting some stellar results from it and creatives software does support ADI's HDA chips but there are no drivers to link with them,


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Forget it  I'm not modding ADI drivers they do things differently to Realtek, similar driver design but all the different names means it would take bloody ages editing ini files.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 12, 2009)

u know ket, if you setup vista/2k8 you could do your own vista mod drivers that worked properly


----------



## raptori (Mar 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Anyone know what may be going on here? I got some software thats "stuck" on my system. Size just keeps going up.. its likely happen because of so many installs and (supposed) uninstalls of the crapative software where I've been testing things. I tried manual searches for the files and the obvious clicking "remove", but all it does is re-run the installer with no option to uninstall, I have no idea where its pulling these files from. All temp folders are empty.



 just like me ..... i found many junk in (C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information) who doesn't do any thing but reinstall this crap (gigabyte software) and more is: you can't remove em through add/remove nothing there except media source ..... if you have same thing then your next symptom (if you remove gigabyte software manually )is: loosing sound effect tab in realtek sound manager and 3d demo tab and your hardware will be recognized by gigabyte software ..... if you have a solution please tell us.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok I have something weird going on here, I installed the drivers ok, then I decided to install the X-Fi software just to see if it would magically work, and what do you know, it doesn't! Ok, so then I uninstalled the X-Fi software then I restart like usual. 

Now everytime I restart, I have to re-install the drivers to get the audio to work, it's REALLY annoying. Do you have any idea on how to fix this?! And yes I did disable the digital signing and it still does this.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 12, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok I have something weird going on here, I installed the drivers ok, then I decided to install the X-Fi software just to see if it would magically work, and what do you know, it doesn't! Ok, so then I uninstalled the X-Fi software then I restart like usual.
> 
> Now everytime I restart, I have to re-install the drivers to get the audio to work, it's REALLY annoying. Do you have any idea on how to fix this?! And yes I did disable the digital signing and it still does this.



run driver cleaner or driver sweeper then reinstall the audio drivers see if that helps.

oh and your avatar is a bit out of date.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I will try that now.

And yeah I know my avatar is out of date but I really liked it! I need to Photoshop the '08 out of there at some point.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You could try putting a small heatsink on the Realtek chip too to help isolate it from electronic crosstalk.





imperialreign said:


> based on my experiments, placing a copper HS on chipsets _will_ reduce some noise levels _and_ crosstalk, but not majorly.  The only thing you're really accomplishing is adding a small amount of EMI shielding to the component.



How would an aluminium ramsink do? I get some electrical noise through, noticeable when loading a level in game or moving mouse.

Nothing bad has to no sound coming at the moment to hear it, but wouldn't mind even less. If it would bother me too much I'd stick my audigy back in or get a new card 

wow it's small: http://www.links.co.jp/items/x48dq11.jpg
luckily it isn't under my GPU, but anything bigger than a mosfet heatsink wont fit (have those too).

edit: oh well, I'll sink it even if it does nothig ->


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope, it still doesn't work. I did the usual, uninstall from device manager > restart in safe mode and ran driver cleaner > restart back into windows and install the driver's. After I did all of that and restarted, it still doesn't work. I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

raptori said:


> just like me ..... i found many junk in (C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information) who doesn't do any thing but reinstall this crap (gigabyte software) and more is: you can't remove em through add/remove nothing there except media source ..... if you have same thing then your next symptom (if you remove gigabyte software manually )is: loosing sound effect tab in realtek sound manager and 3d demo tab and your hardware will be recognized by gigabyte software ..... if you have a solution please tell us.



Not in that folder either for me.... I'd love to know where the hell those files are being stored. None too impressed with almost 2.5GB of my HDD being eaten by sh1t.



OnBoard said:


> How would an aluminium ramsink do? I get some electrical noise through, noticeable when loading a level in game or moving mouse.
> 
> Nothing bad has to no sound coming at the moment to hear it, but wouldn't mind even less. If it would bother me too much I'd stick my audigy back in or get a new card
> 
> ...



Never tried aluminium, I would assume it'll help still though.



Supreme0verlord said:


> Nope, it still doesn't work. I did the usual, uninstall from device manager > restart in safe mode and ran driver cleaner > restart back into windows and install the driver's. After I did all of that and restarted, it still doesn't work. I don't know what's going on here.



See first quote.. lots of us are being caught by that SOB crapative software.

ED - Format time for me and rebuild time, new P5Q Pro has just arrived  Hope this spanking new replacement board does a lot better than the last one. Oh and I never used RMAA before, can someone tell me what cable I need to run RMAA? I probably have the cable needed laying around already, but meh.. don't want to read the readme


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok this is seriously starting to piss me off now, i've tried everything I can think of and it still won't work  damn crapative software! :shakes fist: I guess I can't use your driver's until I format again or until a workaround is found.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I hit a snag, apparently, my pc somehow has 144DB of noise somehow

???


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> How would an aluminium ramsink do? I get some electrical noise through, noticeable when loading a level in game or moving mouse.




aluminum will still help to cool the component - although it's not really needed for audio components, it helps to keep fluctuations in their operation down by keeping their temp more stable.

As to ability to shield from EMI - it's marginal.  Not the best, but still capable of offering some form of shielding.  Copper is prefered, though.

Depending on the size of the component needing to be cooled - short mosfet HS work, as do some small DRAM HS . . . the kind that are short are what I typically recommend, as most taller ones can easily make contact with other hardare which could lead to MAJOR problems.  Make sure to double check, and wiggle check the component after everything is re-installed, prior to connecting power back to the rig . . . you don't want a HS to be making contact with any neighboring components.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Ok this is seriously starting to piss me off now, i've tried everything I can think of and it still won't work  damn crapative software! :shakes fist: I guess I can't use your driver's until I format again or until a workaround is found.



Fun this PC lark, isnt it?  I think we can all safely say that the crapative software we will NEVER use again... at least, not that crapative software. Using something much simpler.. say a old EQ from a audigy card should work nice, combine it with the crapative basic CP (for CMSS-3D, crystalizer, etc) we should be good to roll.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2009)

I found the IDT HDA X-Fi MB drivers, still looking for the Sigmatel and ADI counterparts though

can't test the IDT's though

anyone here have a laptop witth IDT HDA in it


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

I miss my ADI codec  beat the pants off Realteks sub-standard offerings.

ED - No I havent formatted or anything. Just finished installing my new P5Q Pro after removing all its cooling, cleaning the stock junk off and using some AS Ceramique. Format is nigh. After I shall work on drivers WITHOUT touching that bloody crapative shit.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> aluminum will still help to cool the component - although it's not really needed for audio components, it helps to keep fluctuations in their operation down by keeping their temp more stable.
> 
> As to ability to shield from EMI - it's marginal.  Not the best, but still capable of offering some form of shielding.  Copper is prefered, though.
> 
> Depending on the size of the component needing to be cooled - short mosfet HS work, as do some small DRAM HS . . . the kind that are short are what I typically recommend, as most taller ones can easily make contact with other hardare which could lead to MAJOR problems.  Make sure to double check, and wiggle check the component after everything is re-installed, prior to connecting power back to the rig . . . you don't want a HS to be making contact with any neighboring components.



Didn't do anything about mouse movement noise, though I doubt it's through the chip, leaks in somewhere else.

Oh and don't worry, I've sinked plenty of motherboard/GPU components before 

The Realtek chip now has (on top left of the picture next to red spdif)
http://www.links.co.jp/html/press2/ep45ds313.jpg
one of these small green thingies
http://www.quietpc.com/fi-en-eur/products/nvidia-vga/zt-zh100

Still don't mind that it didn't do anything for me, have sinked the CPU mosfets as well and will stick one of those bigger green things to the NB mosfets next time I'll remove the graphics card.


----------



## AKlass (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice Drivers  I thought my speakers were holding it back so I upgraded to these


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice speakers, they almost hide in the desk being so tiny 

No mouse mat? I seriously recommend you to get one, desk is a bad mat and the noise is horrible.


----------



## AKlass (Mar 12, 2009)

the G9 is pretty smooth on the desk and works for me, I just have to put down a new layer of Pledge every week


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 12, 2009)

My desk is too shiny where I use the mouse for the laser to work on anymore... I have to sellotape some paper to the desk


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My desk is too shiny where I use the mouse for the laser to work on anymore... I have to sellotape some paper to the desk



Ketxxx do u need any help on mod R2.18?

thanks alot for ur driver ^^

i waiting for u to release R2.18 but if u need any help i might help


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

Having another audio quality tester is always a plus, if you have whats needed to run Rightmark Audio Analyser (RMAA) comparing vanilla vs. modded drivers, that would be great. R2.18s will be up shortly.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

R2.18 drivers uploading now. Check first post for links in about 20 mins.

Fixes:

3D Positional Audio & Equalizer tabs missing with XP driver

To Do:

Might try forcing EQ into Vista driver


----------



## AKlass (Mar 13, 2009)

does 218 this make vista any better? Or should vista users skip it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

I dunno, don't use Vista. Its a POS compared to what it could of been. Links up.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 13, 2009)

which equalizer, i have the default realtek control panel


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

The EQ thats with the Realtek CP. Takes some more fine-tuning but its just as good in the end (probably.. only testing with headphones atm) Still working on the basic crapative CP so people can use the crystalizer etc. Getting pretty pissed I cant use the crystalizer atm, its only some software junk, but unlike 99.9999% of the shit crapative come out with, that thing actually does what they claim (clean up MP3s)


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The EQ thats with the Realtek CP. Takes some more fine-tuning but its just as good in the end (probably.. only testing with headphones atm) Still working on the basic crapative CP so people can use the crystalizer etc. Getting pretty pissed I cant use the crystalizer atm, its only some software junk, but unlike 99.9999% of the shit crapative come out with, that thing actually does what they claim (clean up MP3s)



oh, that one, well, i have it for rock as is the music i listen to. Do u have any good config for gaming or music better than the pre-programed ones?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> oh, that one, well, i have it for rock as is the music i listen to. Do u have any good config for gaming or music better than the pre-programed ones?



Hell yes. Pre-programmed EQ settings for rock are WAY off. Try these. You may need to do some additional tinkering, EQ settings are subjective to your speakers. Remember the golden rule of rock, with the exception of really hard rock, its vocals over instrumentals, and don't go overkill on Bass or guitars and drums will sound distorted.


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

it's say download limited need to wait


----------



## apt (Mar 13, 2009)

Alchemy don't installing


----------



## Black Hades (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to admit I was half skeptical about this driver modding thing. 

I'm currently using the 2.17 X-Fi-ed drivers on windows 7 and I expected a certain placebo to beggin with, but damn.... Using standard 2.17 drivers for comparisson in dual boot vista.

Let's just say my old Audigy 1394 SB00090 Platinum migrated to my girlfriend's pc.

Congrats on the discovery Ketxxx, I wonder now why the l33t haxors didnt have field day already with this whole issue back in 2006 when vista came out and the drivers sucked even more.


----------



## daehxxiD (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry for simply jumping into the thread like this (haven't read all posts).

I have a laptop which at Home I use with a Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio Notebook Card (for the S/PDIF-Output) and therefore have the drivers installed on the PC along witht he control panel and stuff. Obviously it detects my Realtek HD-Audiocodec as unsupported and does not let me access the equalizer and stuff with only it enabled. 
Would this driver allow me to do that? And would this interefere with the already installed Creative software?
As far as I've understood this package always installs both, drivers and Creative Software, but could I possibly just install the drivers somehow and make this work?

Well, thanks for your help. Very cool project, cheers to Ketxxx


----------



## silverwing (Mar 13, 2009)

hi, sorry i have a Q..

may i know what is the difference between these links on 1st post?

-Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.16 32/64bit 15.6MB
-X-Fi MB Software 138MB (recompressed for much smaller DL size)
-Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.17 32/64bit 16MB
-Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.18 32/64bit 16MB

by the way, i'm using win xp 32bit.

and will i be able to uninstall it?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

apt said:


> Alchemy don't installing



Well thats a very useless post.. not even saying what OS your running 



Dixxhead said:


> Hey guys, sorry for simply jumping into the thread like this (haven't read all posts).
> 
> I have a laptop which at Home I use with a Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio Notebook Card (for the S/PDIF-Output) and therefore have the drivers installed on the PC along witht he control panel and stuff. Obviously it detects my Realtek HD-Audiocodec as unsupported and does not let me access the equalizer and stuff with only it enabled.
> Would this driver allow me to do that? And would this interefere with the already installed Creative software?
> ...



No need to use the crapative stuff at all, just install R2.18 and you will have most features, just without the crapative extras (still working on that)



silverwing said:


> hi, sorry i have a Q..
> 
> may i know what is the difference between these links on 1st post?
> 
> ...



R2.18 is the newest most updated driver (recommended) and of course you can uninstall it!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2009)

Should the realtek control panel change with these drivers? I still have the Standard Asus realtek control panel with no mixer settings apart from presets


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 13, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> it's say download limited need to wait



Welcome to the fun of somebody who uses crap like rapidshit and megaupload.....

I have offered to let ket upload these to my server but....well hes to good for that.

I have the 2.18's uploaded tho if you want them.

http://ashentech.com/index.php?topic=1614.0

i find them every bit as good after minor tweaks to the EQ as the X-Fi moded drivers are.



apt said:


> Alchemy don't installing



http://ashentech.com/index.php?topic=1106.0

you can get alchemy that WILL INSTALL AND WORK from that link.(works on any soundcard)

you may have to join up to see the post or download, it takes a couple sec of your time, still faster then waiting on megacrapload or rapidshit.


EDIT: CMMS-3D, you can get these same "surround sound" effects with multi chan sound(4.1/5.1/7.1) by setting your audio player to use your realtek speekers insted of "Default direct sound device), I do it all the time with TCMP, Winamp, vlc and other players, so really with the tools i have liked (alchemy univercel) you dont "need" the x-fi mod, just tweak your EQ and enjoy the fact that it sounds fine.(default EQ settings sucks ass hard) 

I would upload kets drivers to my site but, well if he cant be bothered to do it why should I spend my time uploading out dated drivers? the only reasion he hasnt is hes a to lazy (hes admited such in his thred over there) 

again your all welcome to pop over, i have the 2.18 drivers for both xp and vista(32 and 64bit) as well as 3d soundback and alchemy uni all uploaded for anybody who needs/wants them


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> Welcome to the fun of somebody who uses crap like rapidshit and megaupload.....
> 
> I have offered to let ket upload these to my server but....well hes to good for that.
> 
> ...



thanks but i already downloaded long ago


----------



## silverwing (Mar 13, 2009)

erm.. sorry to trouble you, but could you upload to some other site? seems that i cant dl from megaupload...==''


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

silverwing said:


> erm.. sorry to trouble you, but could you upload to some other site? seems that i cant dl from megaupload...==''



sure ^^

people who unable to download 

u can download from here


[Latest Version]
Realtek R2.18 Vista/Win7 X-Fi mod driver 32bits/64bits
Download here

Realtek R2.18 XP X-Fi mod driver 32bits/64bits
Download Here


i also change from 7z to zip format


----------



## silverwing (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks alot:d


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

silverwing said:


> thanks alot:d



haha i tot i already pm u at hwz?


----------



## silverwing (Mar 13, 2009)

erm.. i haven check my acc in hwz..LOL


----------



## apt (Mar 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Well thats a very useless post.. not even saying what OS your running
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 13, 2009)

So what's with the 30-day trial part?  I assume that applies to the software suite part and not the drivers...?

I'm thinking about ripping out my SB Live Platinum for the ALC888 chip my Mobo has, though there are some SB recording and wave manipulation applications that I'm hesitant to lose.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> STFU how dare you, arrogant cunt. I have used Vista prior and after SP1, as you well know, ASHEN. Its shit, MS have also as good as said so. For the sake of keeping the thread on topic thats all I will say on the matter.



ms wants to move to a 2-3 year max cycle on putting out a new os, balmer in action.

and i know you well enought ket to know that your idea of trying it was to install it, use it a little, see it was using your ram for super fetch, assume that ment it was bloated, then complain about the os insted of looking for more info/solutions.

ask around, i use to HATE vista, sp1 did alot to help the os, 2k8 is NATIVE sp1, that makes a HUGE diffrance(its not a patch) addins sp2 to vista or 2k8 makes it damn neer perfect, and far nicer for a 2k3/xp x64 user then windows 7 will ever be if ms keep with their current plan to remove alot of stuff old skool windows users like myself use alot(quick launch, classic start menu, and other things) 

btw thx for calling me names, shows how mature you are


----------



## raptori (Mar 13, 2009)

apt said:


> on hdd only vista ultimate 32bit sp1. realtek alc889a, gigab. mobo with p35(i don't know why my system specs not appeared).



hey just make sure to select "yes" like in pic below and welcome to TPU.






back on topic ....


----------



## myfreelog (Mar 13, 2009)

This may be interesting:

New console launcher 

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=138149

Enjoy !


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 13, 2009)

myfreelog said:


> This may be interesting:
> 
> New console launcher
> 
> ...



do it work?

This download supports the following devices only:

    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Professional Audio
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series 
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Karaoke
    * Sound Blaster X-Fi


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 14, 2009)

In fact this X-fi mod is a hoax from what I've got from it. I have realized that this sound device cannot be identified as an X-fi sound card through Battlefied 2. I can enable EAX, but my card has been doing that even without these drivers.

This mod is completely ridiculous over improvements. The only thing I got out of it was headphone stuttering.

Uninstalling...


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 14, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> In fact this X-fi mod is a hoax from what I've got from it. I have realized that this sound device cannot be identified as an X-fi sound card through Battlefied 2. I can enable EAX, but my card has been doing that even without these drivers.
> 
> This mod is completely ridiculous over improvements. The only thing I got out of it was headphone stuttering.
> 
> Uninstalling...



ouch, how dare you not say ket and his driver mod are great!!!

be prepared for he and/or his Sycophants to report this post and to attack you for saying such horrible things about this wonderfull mod.

*tips hat to PCpraiser100* tho i agree with vista/2k8/7 this mod is pretty useless.


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 14, 2009)

CheetoLover said:


> ouch, how dare you not say ket and his driver mod are great!!!
> 
> be prepared for he and/or his Sycophants to report this post and to attack you for saying such horrible things about this wonderfull mod.
> 
> *tips hat to PCpraiser100* tho i agree with vista/2k8/7 this mod is pretty useless.



anyway do u hear any diff from the official and this mod R2.18 driver?


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 14, 2009)

none at all, I tweak the EQ either way, and that all this mod really does, it dosnt change how the chips prosessing data, as was stated a page or 2 back, the changes are all things u can do with the realtek EQ really.

and 2 people i had test the 2.17 and then 2.18 drivers had front panil headphones studder/click, duno why, but seems at least on some systems the changes made arent good under vista(not many ppl i know still are on xp if they can run vista/2k8) 

i went back and forth between the 2.17's and kets mod's 4 times, honestly couldnt hear a diffrance.

the 2.18's i moved back to the realtek versions, tho i will likely attach kets vista drivers to a post on ashentech so others can test without using megacraphole to get the files.


----------



## CheetoLover (Mar 14, 2009)

Vista Files attached to post http://ashentech.com/index.php?topic=1614.msg13019#msg13019 along with the native realtek drivers for all platforms.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 14, 2009)

I didn't hear much of a difference either, just issues. I'll try out those driver then.

Sorry for being a troll


----------



## KainXS (Mar 14, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> In fact this X-fi mod is a hoax from what I've got from it. I have realized that this sound device cannot be identified as an X-fi sound card through Battlefied 2. I can enable EAX, but my card has been doing that even without these drivers.
> 
> This mod is completely ridiculous over improvements. The only thing I got out of it was headphone stuttering.
> 
> Uninstalling...



I looked into that and I think its because Direct X acceleration(IE DirectSound) might be disabled, In creatives install files it reads Direct X acceleration as disabled, I don't know why though, its wierd


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is there any way to firther assist this problem? I'm googling it right now.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 14, 2009)

apt said:


> Alchemy don't installing



what the hell is alchemy?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> what the hell is alchemy?



a way to make gold from common metals.


Ohh, right. Its a way to make EAX work through OpenAL, thus restoring EAX to vista.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> a way to make gold from common metals.
> 
> 
> Ohh, right. Its a way to make EAX work through OpenAL, thus restoring EAX to vista.



me is dumb, me dont understand, me is going for whiskey while u answer me


----------



## KainXS (Mar 14, 2009)

yep and alchemy for the x-fi mb driver by default is not supported in xp and is totally screwed up for these drivers in vista

why creative did it, ?????


----------



## Shivansps (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job dude, this is amazing.

I already have a Audigy SE @ X-FI, so i looking forward to compare the audio quality with my ALC1200 @ X-FI, i already have the Creative software installed, so ill see if still works using the ALC1200.


----------



## apt (Mar 14, 2009)

Games with OpenAL support works fine on modded driver, with (as it seems to me) full range of EAX4 effects and with no need of any "alchemy".
However the proportion OpenAl/DirectSound3D games for nowdays is somewhere 5%/95%.
just try Bioshock, Quake 4, ... .better go here:
http://connect.creativelabs.com/alchemy/Lists/Games/AllItems.aspx
List is not full.


----------



## Shivansps (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, no tested games yet, as far i see for now, the creative software does not work (Vista x64).

I noticed a diference in the maxium sample rate and bit rate that i can choose, for the Audigy was 24bit 48000hz, with the ALC1200 is 24 bit 192000hz


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 14, 2009)

when i get home tommorow ill try the newest drivers out but overall i like the quality improvements, for example headphones sound much clearer and so does microphones


what is EAX anyway what does it do?

im not paying £70 for a sound card,so anythign thats better than the crap i had is fine with me


----------



## apt (Mar 14, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> what is EAX anyway what does it do?



OpenAL specification v1.0 (draft) and reference. API-specification, mixture of OpenGL v1.2 specification and OpenGL Programming Guide, second edition. OpenAL (Open Audio Library) is the program interface for operation with computer audio equipment. The interface includes a set of functions and the operations, permitting to create high-quality audio sounding; primary goal OpenAL is allocation of possibility of creation multichannel volumetric audio soundings. OpenAL represents simple and understandable interface providing basic control functions with a sound, namely: positioning, Dopler effect and some other. However the interface does not give possibility of implementation of sound reflections, reverberation, barriers overcoming and other more complex effects :shadedshu.
EAX v2.0 SDK, specifications. EAX represents considerably more advanced operation mechanism with sound, than OpenAL or MS DirectSound. There are ample opportunities of implementation of such complex effects, as barriers overcoming, reverberations, surround sound and other effects. The archive includes also extension and description of EAX-AC3 for OpenAL, giving possibility of operation with audio in Dolby Digital AC3 format.


----------



## Basard (Mar 15, 2009)

it's working fine for me, on xp pro 64-bit.... everything sounds a lil better.... cool man....


----------



## Ongaku (Mar 15, 2009)

works good for me too on ALC862  Sounds crisper that's for sure!  Even increased a few FPS in Oblivion  Good work and thanks a lot~


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the links are dead...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I think the links are dead...



2.18 vista driver works here. just downloaded it. (again)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

it doesn't want me to download the drivers for xp


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

the 2.18 drivers are good i dunno if it was due to realtek or ket but i noticed my headset sounds clear and more like my speakers in clarity

what is it that you do edit? is it just text files? coz i dont get how its making it better than the vanilla drivers?

these are better than vanilla by far, if its all placebo who cares coz they are much clearer plus some people can get creative features (DAMN crapative and x64!)


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

Probably doesnt matter now as everyone has quad and dual cpu's but can / has anyone calculated the cpu work load before and after the updated drivers seems as people say onboard uses less and xfi uses more ??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> Probably doesnt matter now as everyone has quad and dual cpu's but can / has anyone calculated the cpu work load before and after the updated drivers seems as people say onboard uses less and xfi uses more ??



crystalyser and EAX are mostly software these days. Dont forget that under vista there is no hardware acceleration anyway, so all the vista users with x-fi cards are doing all that stuff in software for sure.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok folks I'm back, had some puter issues to sort out as well as looking at the crapative CP trying to figure out how to get that to support Realtek codecs as I fixed the EQ in the Realtek CP.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 16, 2009)

Funny, I went to install the new hdmi drivers from RT, and it made me reboot twice, until the third time round it actually installed. 

What's funny about that? The naming from Ket's mod has stuck, so it is still named Realtek X-FI.


----------



## S2000 (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you add Support for Dolby Home Theater?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Perhaps. I would need to know speficif details such as your device ID and somewhere i could dl the drivers for your "specific" codec, something like a mobo manufacturers dl link.


----------



## daehxxiD (Mar 17, 2009)

I just wanted to post this for the record; I'm not sure if it is because of these drivers or generally because of the jump from 1.69 (which I was using before) to 2.18.

Basically whenever I enabled equalizer effekts on 1.69 in addition to "Dolby Sound Room" (which should generate a surround like sound on notebook speakers, but instead just makes them sound kind of spatial, not really surround like) music got distorted heavily; this doesn't happen anymore and allows for getting the max out of these crappy laptop speakers. 

Other than that I noticed that the soundcard immidiatly breaks off audio-stream once there is nothing more playing (e.g. it turns off and on whenever something plays, which can be a bit annoying when on headphones and surfing through the directories, as you always hear the "plop" from the turning on audio whenever windows plays the "click") ; I'm pretty sure however, that this is realated to realteks 2.18 drivers as this was the reason why I always stuck to 1.69 drivers.

Anyhow, great drivers, I guess I'll stick to them for quite a while now


----------



## Gzero (Mar 17, 2009)

Dixxhead said:


> I just wanted to post this for the record; I'm not sure if it is because of these drivers or generally because of the jump from 1.69 (which I was using before) to 2.18.
> 
> Basically whenever I enabled equalizer effekts on 1.69 in addition to "Dolby Sound Room" (which should generate a surround like sound on notebook speakers, but instead just makes them sound kind of spatial, not really surround like) music got distorted heavily; this doesn't happen anymore and allows for getting the max out of these crappy laptop speakers.
> 
> ...



The "plop" is from late sound. I find it happens the most when your hdd has gone to sleep, and has to spin back up again to read the file.


----------



## S2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R with Realtek ALC889A codec. The Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with the same codec supports Dolby Home Theater. My one not. 

Hardwarekennung	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1001


----------



## Nights85 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone by chance know why we can't change " Modes " I thought 
it was supposed to be possible for any X-Fi card ... :|


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 19, 2009)

R2.19



 6. Add/Fix
        1.) Driver :
            1. Customizations.
        2.) Package :
            1. Fix upgraded warning dialog for Small VGA mode .
            2. Add failed run installation by count .


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2009)

I won't update Realtek drivers EVERY release, theres just no point. Theres only ever VERY minor changes, with the biggest being added device IDs. I'm more interested in looking into the DTS stuff, its just software so can probably work on any codec.


----------



## elixxx (Mar 20, 2009)

MSI K9A2 Platinum V2, Driver installs. Software dosent work.

Realtek 888 onboard.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Erm... we have covered over an over that the Crapative software WONT work on Vista.


----------



## S2000 (Mar 24, 2009)

News about DTS / Dolby Home Theater?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2009)

No there is not going to be news about DTS, read this page:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=135

# ALC888DD-GR features Dolby® Digital Live and DTS® CONNECT™ software (Optional)
# ALC888H-GR features Dolby® Home Theater(software feature) 

That suggests differences in the Realtek hardware.

Read the Data Sheet pdf's.

ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/ALC888_DataSheet_1.4.pdf

Page 12.


----------



## S2000 (Mar 24, 2009)

delete


----------



## S2000 (Mar 24, 2009)

That means? The Gigabyte Board has the 889 Chip which supports both. But not on every Mainboard. It must be disabled by the driver.

With various software utilities like environment sound emulation, multiple-band and independent software equalizer, dynamic range compressor and expander, optional Dolby® Digital Live, Dolby® PCEE program and DTS® CONNECT™

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/...d=1&PNid=24&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=173


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTS_Coherent_Acoustics#DTS_Connect

There are different chips. Cut down versions will be cheaper.


----------



## SCARed (Mar 26, 2009)

just wanted to chime in ...

the drivers work fine for me, as you can see:





as my headphones are of ... inferior quality, i didn't notice BIG differences, though. stills sounds a little better!

the software works also fine (as far as i can tell ...), but i have the issue with the trial version. are there any news out there concerning this?

the only thing thats interesting me of the software is the CMSS-3D as i use headphones most times.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

SCARed said:


> just wanted to chime in ...
> 
> the drivers work fine for me, as you can see:
> 
> ...



No one here will crack the software, as piracy and warez arent officially allowed.


----------



## SCARed (Mar 26, 2009)

sure thing. but maybe someone found a kreative way of using it nonetheless. the way with AppSetup of normal drivers didn't work for me, unfortunatly.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

SCARed said:


> sure thing. but maybe someone found a kreative way of using it nonetheless. the way with AppSetup of normal drivers didn't work for me, unfortunatly.



you could try PMing people, perhaps someone knows something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 26, 2009)

That someone ain't me. All I know is somebody wen't out of their way to make sure that crapative software can't be cracked.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 26, 2009)

edit: nvm got them.


----------



## UberNoob (Mar 26, 2009)

the whole idea is brilliant, i have been trying to do the same thing on my own with my laptop, although it has a stac 9200 chip from idt. I realised all this was possible when i realised the soundcraper upgrade for my laptop that was masqueraded  as  hardware  turned out to be nothing more than  some creative marketing.  It was nothing more than some dlls running on top of somone elses hardware. 

 I realised then that lots of chips can handle plenty of dsp theese days and so all they do is virtualize the hardware with the device driver to make all of its functions visible to software then all the magic happens up in user mode.

 What i would really like to see is some documentation on what you did and what you learned so we can start fishing and not gettin our fish handed to us. Knowedge is power, enable us and it will be batter for us all. Cause really right now the game is monopolized. And this will bring the power to the people and force the big guys to make good stuff and not sell use "soundcards"
that are nothing morethen some dlls. and a wrapper.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have the time. I do what I do simply because I can, if it pisses companies off, I don't give 2 shits. They should be making decent products not regurgitating done to death over the hill hardware.


----------



## Bl4ck (Mar 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah the software dosnt work but the drivers are excellent
> 
> just tried the drivers on vista x64



works also on mine ALC888 (MSI P35Neo2FIR)  no Creative software.

It's freaking bs, as always "Craptive" Cripples my Audigy in drivers so fook them , i'll use the ALC888.  

EDIT. software works (i can run it, but i thing the options don't work) , but i also have Audigy IEEE1394 installed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2009)

ALC888 on my new motherboard plus these drivers are WACK
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

these really work good with the ALC888 chip my old board had a different sound chip older but still realtek HD


----------



## Monkeynut (Mar 27, 2009)

OP, a few questions for you:

1. Does this enable EAX emulation?
2. Would it be do-able for you to get these working on IDT codecs? These lack any EAX support .(Realtek have partial EAX2 and Analog Devices have full EAX2)


----------



## mudkip (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,

props! good work.. maby trying to add support voor vista and this will be perfect.

I've the 889A realtek chip btw.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Hello,
> 
> props! good work.. maby trying to add support voor vista and this will be perfect.
> 
> I've the 889A realtek chip btw.



So, i hear people like you?

Sound driver works just fine in vista. Software doesnt, and never will unless creative does it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> So, i hear people like you?
> 
> Sound driver works just fine in vista. Software doesnt, and never will unless creative does it.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wondering if something similar can be done with the ADI® AD2000B found on the ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe. The newer version uses Realtek but this time Asus went with the ADI 8 channel High Def sound with a software called Analog Devices or something. It sounds really clean but I am up for an improvement. I will eventually go discrete but for now on-board will do the job.

ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=ufZUFHN96LlrLL9J&templete=2


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Probably, but I don't have any board with a ADI codec so wouldn't be able to test the drivers


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Probably, but I don't have any board with a ADI codec so wouldn't be able to test the drivers



Dont the P5Q's have the ADI 2000 chip?

Or is it just the P5Q deluxe? I dont mind helping, there is ony one driver to mod cus they dont get updated!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Some P5Qs use realtek like my pro, "upper" P5Q models get the adi codec.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 29, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Probably, but I don't have any board with a ADI codec so wouldn't be able to test the drivers


You can use me as your ginnie pig 
-----------
I've read the ADI 2000 codec software is very similar to the XFi software and produces really nice audio quality. I do prefer Realtek only because I like it's very user friendly userface but I do admit my mobo's audio does sound quite good.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 30, 2009)

ketxxx you gonna do any updates for the drivers if a new set is out?

can you not force something into the realtek drivers?


----------



## Spectrobozo (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks,
it's working fine on my alc888 (asrock alivenf6g-dvi) the driver and the software.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2009)

Spectrobozo said:


> thanks,
> it's working fine on my alc888 (asrock alivenf6g-dvi) the driver and the software.



What version did you use?

I got the same chip on a Gigabyte 965P-DQ6:

 Onboard Realtek ALC888 DD chip
 Supports High Definition Audio
 Supports 2 / 4 / 6 / 8 channel audio
 Supports DTS (dts NEO : PC) function
 Supports Dolby Digital Live
 Supports S/PDIF In/Out connection
 Supports CD In connection

Edit:  What's best for uncompressing a ".7Z" file?  Edit2:  Nevermind...


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Should the craptive software recognize these drivers? I hae them installed but when i try to install anything craptive it says no xi-fi 

I really need an equalizer to turn the bass down on my speakers (there's no inbuilt control) and with vista 64 there isn't an equalizer anywhere to be seen, these drivers or realteks


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Should the craptive software recognize these drivers? I hae them installed but when i try to install anything craptive it says no xi-fi
> 
> I really need an equalizer to turn the bass down on my speakers (there's no inbuilt control) and with vista 64 there isn't an equalizer anywhere to be seen, these drivers or realteks



reeeeeaaaad the threeeeeeeeaaaad.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

FINALLY! Somebody else who is beginning to see the repetativeness of the questions people always ask me


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

I just wanna give a big thanks to you Ketxxx for these x-fi drivers.  I was working on a guys system last night and noticed the "usual" realtek garbel on his system, which is used for sound editing and recording.  I tried updating to the newest Realtek HD drivers that would clean it up a little but every now and then I would still here garbage.  Tried your newest HD x-fi modded drivers and it solved the issue.  We recorded a little last night and they just made everything AWESOME!!!  Thanks again for these drivers!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

There will be more drivers soon, I may mod the 2.2s later today.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had it in my subscriptions since the first page and read it. i'll re-read again


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I've had it in my subscriptions since the first page and read it. i'll re-read again



its said a million times over: the software does not and will not work in anything thats not XP32.


Ket: add something to the first post. perhaps right at the top. "software does not work. only drivers"


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - I asked a while ago if they worked with vista x64 - Ket said that the drivers did, but the creative software didn't.
Sorry - I should have asked if it was working yet or when there was going to be an Eq in the x64 drivers

It's not the creative software im interested in, just an EQ for vista 64.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2009)

So WTF is the difference between the driver versions???  Are they updates from Creative or Realtek and do they apply to specific Realtek codecs?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> So WTF is the difference between the driver versions???  Are they updates from Creative or Realtek and do they apply to specific Realtek codecs?



realtek updates their drivers. ket mods the new ones. Read the thread for more.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> realtek updates their drivers. ket mods the new ones. Read the thread for more.



So given I have a codec that's 2 years old, I probably won't benefit from any of the newer ones?


----------



## Super XP (Apr 1, 2009)

No not true, you still may benefit.


----------



## dlgh7 (Apr 1, 2009)

two questions because i am new to this and just found out about it. 

one does this work with any azalia based audio chipset besides the realtek one? for instance would this driver work for a VIA VT1708S?

Second I know the software is only for a trial but my question is, is there a reason to use it? do you have to use the software to get the EAX 4.0 and to get the X-Fi Crystalizer?

sorry if i asked anything thats already been asked.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

the software is what gives EAX support. then again, you can always google for alchemy universal which does the same thing.

No idea on via support - feel free to test and let us know.


----------



## dlgh7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the software is what gives EAX support. then again, you can always google for alchemy universal which does the same thing.
> 
> No idea on via support - feel free to test and let us know.



i would test it but i don't have that chipset on my motherboard but the motherboard I am looking at buying does, so I was wondering if it worked because I thought if it did i could sell my sound card and use these drivers and that would be good enough for me. 

thanks for the other info. so the crystalizer works with no software?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

dlgh7 said:


> i would test it but i don't have that chipset on my motherboard but the motherboard I am looking at buying does, so I was wondering if it worked because I thought if it did i could sell my sound card and use these drivers and that would be good enough for me.
> 
> thanks for the other info. so the crystalizer works with no software?



the crystaliser is part of the software. it does not work.


----------



## dlgh7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the crystaliser is part of the software. it does not work.



thanks for the info.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 2, 2009)

2.18 not working for me on Vista 64, ALC888S from Asus OEM motherboard IPIBL-LB. Installs fine, but then windows cant find an audio device. In device manager, there is an exclamation mark beside the realtek X-Fi device:


```
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.
```

Anyone have an idea of what I can do to fix this?


EDIT: OK so I fixed it, this is how. When booting up i pressed F8 to get to the bootloader menu. I disabled digital signatures. I'll have to do this every boot 

I'm not sure if I notice any difference between theses 2.18 and the original realtek 2.20 drivers. Can someone tell me what I should be looking for? Are there any addition features or improvements? I have good speakers Logitech Z-5500 but again, I'm not sure if I can hear a difference yet. Thanks for the drivers, it is an interesting development nonetheless. 

I would love to see the ability to do Dolby digital live and/or DTS connect with my realtek hardware!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2009)

How are they connected seriousClown?  If they are connected through Optical like I'm assuming they are, then sound card drivers will never make a difference because the purpose of Optical is to let the Z-5500's decoder do the work, and the sound card simply passes it along to your speaker decoder.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How are they connected seriousClown?  If they are connected through Optical like I'm assuming they are, then sound card drivers will never make a difference because the purpose of Optical is to let the Z-5500's decoder do the work, and the sound card simply passes it along to your speaker decoder.



I have both, but I only use the 6 channel direct analog connections.

It would be good to see in the first post what SPECIFIC differences one should notice from these drivers. What exactly has been added/modified.

So if you can't install the Creative software, is there any point in using these modded drivers?


----------



## ov2rey (Apr 3, 2009)

realtek 2.21 driver release

6. Add/Fix
        1.) Driver :
            1. Customizations.
            2. Support ALC275.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 3, 2009)

My DTS has been working with the normal drivers. Through spdif, using ac3filter set to passthrough.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2009)

Gzero said:


> My DTS has been working with the normal drivers. Through spdif, using ac3filter set to passthrough.



When speaking of DTS and dolby digital, always double check whether people are talking about encoding, decoding, or passthrough.

General message to avoid confusion, since every card with SPDIF out should always have passthrough for any digital signal.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 4, 2009)

Passthough = The device acts as a pass though agent/switcher or a hub which enables you to connect multiple devices where the uncompressed audio and video passes through directly to devices such as a TV and/or receiver.

Bitstream = The device sends the raw uncompressed audio to a device such as a digital receiver and lets the receiver do the decoding.

Am I lost or do I know what I am talking about


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Passthough = The device acts as a pass though agent/switcher or a hub which enables you to connect multiple devices where the uncompressed audio and video passes through directly to devices such as a TV and/or receiver.
> 
> Bitstream = The device sends the raw uncompressed audio to a device such as a digital receiver and lets the receiver do the decoding.
> 
> Am I lost or do I know what I am talking about



passthrough: sound card does nothing. Unmodified data goes through. Be it 2 channel, or compressed multichannel (dolby digital, DTS, etc)

Decoding: takes digital signal such as those above, and changes it to analogue streams for analogue speakers (5.1 over 3x 3.5mm stereo jacks, for example)

Encoding: takes analogue stream (such as 5.1 from a game) and converts it to a compressed signal, so that a decoder down the line can decode it. This is the only way to get surround sound with positional audio from games, over a digital audio connection.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome Mussels, thanks.
It would be nice to get full high res audio from games though


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Awesome Mussels, thanks.
> It would be nice to get full high res audio from games though



and thats why people buy auzentech cards, and asus xonar. They have dolby digital and DTS encoding, so we get our games in 5.1 digital awesomeness.


Assasin 48: reading the first post should be enough. First of all, i suggest reading what sound cards these drivers are for.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Just modded Vista and XP versions of Realtek R2.17 drivers, uploading now.


I was just wondering if its possible to also MOD the *ATI HDMI Audio* (Realtek 7.1 codec) built inside the Radeon HD 4800 series of graphics cards which we access via HDMI. This is what I use when I am gaming on my 46" big screen via HDMI.

I beleive it's the same codec found on motherboards and it does sound really good.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I was just wondering if its possible to also MOD the *ATI HDMI Audio* (Realtek 7.1 codec) built inside the Radeon HD 4800 series of graphics cards which we access via HDMI. This is what I use when I am gaming on my 46" big screen via HDMI.
> 
> I beleive it's the same codec found on motherboards and it does sound really good.



I tried earlier. BSOD using the ones in this thread.

Gaming would suck on HDMI audio. you dont get 5.1.


----------



## Broken (Apr 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I tried earlier. BSOD using the ones in this thread.
> 
> Gaming would suck on HDMI audio. you dont get 5.1.



Uhh, yes you do....

Have my 4870X2 HDMI to my Sony DA3300ES receiver then to my Sony KDS-55A3000. I get 5.1 on all my games that are multi channel. Switch to onboard audio and 2-channel, yay..


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I tried earlier. BSOD using the ones in this thread.
> 
> Gaming would suck on HDMI audio. you dont get 5.1.


How is that possible? I get full 5.1 and 7.1 audio with my ATI HDMI audio which connects to my Onkyo Hi Def Digital Receiver. You have to set it up for 5.1 or 7.1 in the audio options which I have and set it to Studio Quality. I test it and I can hear it loud and clear. Not sure how many games support 5.1 but there are many. I believe L4D is 7.1 and I can hear all the 7.1 sound effects perfectly.


----------



## Broken (Apr 5, 2009)

Plus there is the 3DGameback beta...


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

What's a 3DGameback beta?


----------



## Broken (Apr 5, 2009)

It is at Realtek's site. Supposed to help older games play audio correctly in Vista I believe


----------



## Broken (Apr 5, 2009)

FryingWeesel said:


> its 3d sound back, it lets you get older games and apps, and even some not so old ones to give you full 3d sound insted of 2ch sound.



Hahahah, thought it didn't sound right in my head. Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> How is that possible? I get full 5.1 and 7.1 audio with my ATI HDMI audio which connects to my Onkyo Hi Def Digital Receiver. You have to set it up for 5.1 or 7.1 in the audio options which I have and set it to Studio Quality. I test it and I can hear it loud and clear. Not sure how many games support 5.1 but there are many. I believe L4D is 7.1 and I can hear all the 7.1 sound effects perfectly.



I'm surprised to hear that.

As far as i am aware, HDMI is standard digital audio. that means its 2 channel unless an encoded stream is provided - that means the windows tests will work on all channels, and movies will - but games are stereo upmixed.

Not sure what games you have to test it with, but you can usally tell its working when cinematic voices only come out of the center speaker, and no others. Supreme commander is a good one too, as mouse-overs in the menu makes a beeping noise that can only be heard out the center speaker.

Now it IS possible these soundcards have an encoder... in which case thats awesome. my radeon 3200 onboard doesnt, but its an older 5.1 only model. Please test it and let me know!


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

Left 4 Dead in the Audio Options in the game, you can set the audio to 7.1 or 5.1. The same for Crysis, Crysis WarHead & FarCry 2.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Left 4 Dead in the Audio Options in the game, you can set the audio to 7.1 or 5.1. The same for Crysis, Crysis WarHead & FarCry 2.



Yes, but by setting that you're sending a 7.1 signal to the soundcard, which drops it to 2.0 channel PCM stereo, which then goes to your receiver which is probably upmixing. 

For example, my Z-5500's only suport three standards. Dolby digital, DTS, and PCM. PCM is stereo only. What signal does your receiver say its getting?
This whole situation is WHY people buy sound cards with real time encoding, to get 5.1 in games on digital audio.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

L4D having 5.1 and 7.1 is a big part of the game to determine where your enemy is. All HD 4800 series sound cards support full 7.1 audio. My onboard also supports 7.1 audio and my Steel Series USB 3H earphones also support up to 8 channels.

Now when I am playing L4D both my onboard sound via my Logitech speakers and my Steel Series earphones I get 7.1 audio no problem.

When I use my ATI HDMI Audio hooked up via HDMI to my Onkyo and from my Onkyo to my 46" HDTV I get full 7.1 audio. I can tell when playing L4D because of the way the speakers sound. You can test it my moving your character around and around while listening to your comrades talking and/or zombies making noises. 

My Onkyo displays Multi-Channel PCM if I have the HDMI directly connected to it. But if I have the HDMI connected to my TV then from my TV using an optical cable to the Onkyo it shows PCM.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> L4D having 5.1 and 7.1 is a big part of the game to determine where your enemy is. All HD 4800 series sound cards support full 7.1 audio. My onboard also supports 7.1 audio and my Steel Series USB 3H earphones also support up to 8 channels.
> 
> Now when I am playing L4D both my onboard sound via my Logitech speakers and my Steel Series earphones I get 7.1 audio no problem.
> 
> ...



I cant actually run HDMI audio. My 4870's didnt come with the damned HDMI adaptor i need to use it. All i know for fact (and tested personally) is how SPDIF works over optical and coax, and i have read that HDMI audio works the same. Its DEFINATELY possible that ATI threw an encoder in there, and if they have thats awesome! i just wanted to make sure you knew for sure, and werent getting confused by upmixing.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

Who knows, maybe I am getting confuzed with up-mixing  . I mean overall it sounds great Oh, it was either Multi-Channel or LPCM which was displayed on my Onkyo. I will check but for now I have it hooked upto my HDTV directly and optical to my Onkyo because I needed the HDMI out from my Onkyo for another DVD up-convert player.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Who knows, maybe I am getting confuzed with up-mixing  . I mean overall it sounds great



well what does your receiver say?


----------



## Super XP (Apr 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well what does your receiver say?


It says Multi-Channel and/or LPCM. But I think the HD 4800 does not bitstream. I will have to check one day.


----------



## hema (Apr 5, 2009)

How come Ihave no trial period to use equ. or any options from creat. panel
the mood work fine and the card show


----------



## Super XP (Apr 6, 2009)

Why would you want a trial period anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> It says Multi-Channel and/or LPCM. But I think the HD 4800 does not bitstream. I will have to check one day.



"bitstream" isnt a feature or setting. bitstream is literally just data moving. Its... a very generic term, and not related to anything we're talking about.


----------



## Broken (Apr 6, 2009)

No, the 4800 series actually output Multi-Channel LPCM. Older ATI cards like 3800 Only send out 2-channel PCM, although it might be Lossless PCM. Not sure on that part. No need for upmixing, and no need for ProLogic II or etc. Pretty damn slick. Not even Nvidia's cards can do this as you have to send signal from onboard audio over spdif to video card so you are limited to Dolby Digital or DTS and 2-channel PCM only. Another nice thing is my audio doesn't cut in and out like my X-fi with Dolby Digital Live Pack.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

Broken said:


> No, the 4800 series actually output Multi-Channel LPCM. Older ATI cards like 3800 Only send out 2-channel PCM, although it might be Lossless PCM. Not sure on that part. No need for upmixing, and no need for ProLogic II or etc. Pretty damn slick. Not even Nvidia's cards can do this as you have to send signal from onboard audio over spdif to video card so you are limited to Dolby Digital or DTS and 2-channel PCM only. Another nice thing is my audio doesn't cut in and out like my X-fi with Dolby Digital Live Pack.



Thank you. its good to have it confirmed.
Now i just need to make the optical out port on my TV work...


----------



## Broken (Apr 6, 2009)

But will the tv cut you back down? Since you are not sending the sound to a receiver but to a tv you might have issues going from tv to normal receiver because the limitations of Optical. Don't believe Optical has the bandwidth to support Multi Channel LPCM so it would probably downmix to 2-channel as it is not receiving a DD or DTS signal to pass through... I am using a Sony receiver with HDMi in, then to my TV.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

Broken said:


> But will the tv cut you back down? Since you are not sending the sound to a receiver but to a tv you might have issues going from tv to normal receiver because the limitations of Optical. Don't believe Optical has the bandwidth to support Multi Channel LPCM so it would probably downmix to 2-channel as it is not receiving a DD or DTS signal to pass through... I am using a Sony receiver with HDMi in, then to my TV.



Optical can handle whatever gets thrown at it, however i dont know if my TV supports HDMI->optical out like it does TV signal -> optical out.

Cant test it til my ATI HDMI adaptor arrives anyway.


----------



## Broken (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok cool. Swore I saw somewhere there was a bandwidth issue with Multi-channel LPCM and Optical... Something like Optical couldn't handle 7.1 96KHz, which is why to get Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS HD (HDDVD and Bluray) you have to run HDMI 1.3 to a Receiver that can decode it. You can not get these over Optical....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

Broken said:


> Ok cool. Swore I saw somewhere there was a bandwidth issue with Multi-channel LPCM and Optical... Something like Optical couldn't handle 7.1 96KHz, which is why to get Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS HD (HDDVD and Bluray) you have to run HDMI 1.3 to a Receiver that can decode it. You can not get these over Optical....



thats possible. since i only have 5.1 speakers i dont mind


----------



## hema (Apr 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Why would you want a trial period anyway.


the control panel not start so I need another trail period or full version
any solution for this situation


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2009)

hema said:


> the control panel not start so I need another trail period or full version
> any solution for this situation



the solution is "reading the god damned thread"

seriously. you have made zero effort to look into this, and i'm sick of people asking the same damned question over and over without reading the answer we gave the last 20 people to ask it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Gets frustrating, doesn't it?  Now you know why some of my responses can be very blunt


----------



## hema (Apr 6, 2009)

For your information I have read the entire subject, but were confused on the matter of the large subject and this you need a quick answer to My question is how to get rid of the message activation only
Thanks to the refined style of others


----------



## hema (Apr 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Gets frustrating, doesn't it?  Now you know why some of my responses can be very blunt


First, write a thank values and trying to help others
I have read the topic, as I said I did not find a definitive answer to My question
That is all, and if the subject was frustrated My question to you to this degree, I withdraw it


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 6, 2009)

i read that it should work on Realtek too, is that true? and if it is, do it work with Realtek ALC889A?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the solution is "reading the god damned thread"
> 
> seriously. you have made zero effort to look into this, and i'm sick of people asking the same damned question over and over without reading the answer we gave the last 20 people to ask it.




You know that reading a 19 page, 460+ post thread is not really a constructive suggestion, especially paried with "god damned" thrown in.  

I suggest Ket add the obvious (FAQ) to the original first post.  Will save a lot of headaches.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> You know that reading a 19 page, 460+ post thread is not really a constructive suggestion, especially paried with "god damned" thrown in.
> 
> I suggest Ket add the obvious (FAQ) to the original first post.  Will save a lot of headaches.



Already done. People just aren't reading the thread, or even the first post for that matter.



Ketxxx said:


> The Crapative software does NOT work in Vista. You may try running it in compatibility mode, but if that doesn't work your out of luck
> 
> *Install issues*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2009)

You may want to *bold *the two about Vista, x64 and the serial #


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Its worth a try, but without people reading anything, it'll probably have little effect still


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its worth a try, but without people reading anything, it'll probably have little effect still



I'm just suggesting it as I went back and looked at your original post and actually looked for the part about Vista - I didn't find it till you just pointed it out.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Odd.. its been there for ages  anyway its in bold, it may work, it may not.. in the case of the latter i'll take things to extremes if needed and have MASSIVE text so nobody can miss it


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Odd.. its been there for ages  anyway its in bold, it may work, it may not.. in the case of the latter i'll take things to extremes if needed and have MASSIVE text so nobody can miss it



Dear Ketxxx, 

I'm not sure if I notice any difference between your 2.18 and the original realtek 2.21 drivers. I can't hear a difference, and I don't see any extra features or options in control panel.

Can you please tell me what I should be looking for? Are there any addition features or improvements over stock? I have good speakers Logitech Z-5500 but again, I'm not sure if I can hear any difference. The speakers are connected through the 3 wire direct analog connection (96/24bit). Vista64. ALC 888S.


Thanks for the drivers, it is an interesting development nonetheless.

I would love to see the ability to do Dolby digital live and/or DTS connect with my realtek hardware!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> Dear Ketxxx,
> 
> I'm not sure if I notice any difference between your 2.18 and the original realtek 2.21 drivers. I can't hear a difference, and I don't see any extra features or options in control panel.
> 
> ...



DDL and DTS are tricky, I have limited time to look into things, it may or may not be possible to enable those features on all Realtek HDA codecs. ATM these drivers just improve audio quality, all listening experiences are very subjective, heres a some screenshots you may find useful.

RightMark Audio Analyzer test results.

Before (2.17)

http://i44.tinypic.com/kf1c7a.png

After (2.17 modded)

http://i43.tinypic.com/2h4wz9j.png


Bernstein audio module - Realtek ALC885, Win 7 x64


----------



## Super XP (Apr 7, 2009)

My Onkyo displays Multi-Channel PCM from what I remember. I am in the process of putting my HD 4870 back on my Onkyo and not to my HDTV.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> DDL and DTS are tricky, I have limited time to look into things, it may or may not be possible to enable those features on all Realtek HDA codecs. ATM these drivers just improve audio quality, all listening experiences are very subjective, heres a some screenshots you may find useful.
> 
> RightMark Audio Analyzer test results.
> 
> ...



Here are my Rightmark audio results (v. 6.2.3)

Original Realtek (2.21)






Modified Realtek (2.18)





Asus IPIBL-LB (OEM HP Motherboard) ALC 888S, Vista64.


Any idea why my numbers are significantly below yours, and also don't improve as much as yours?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Its to do with the implementation of the CODEC. Different motherboard makers use different techniques. You could try to "clean" things by placing a heatsink over the audio chip on your board, this will help isolate it from electronic crosstalk.


----------



## pdxer1 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey Ketxxx,

I just wanted to make sure I was doing things right. I installed everything as was explained. I found the Creative CP in my Start/Control Panel, but it wont turn on, error message says- 


> The Audio Device Supported By This Application Is Not Detected. The Application will Exit.


After uninstalling all audio device drivers and applications and than reboot, I started by changing the reg to sp2, loaded up 888111 and restarted, the kb888111 showed up in Add/remove, but did not show in 'System Devices'. 

"It was in Add/Remove at one point", but I fudged up and had to start the process all over again! Upon the second try, after running kb888111xpsp2.exe and getting a message about a "successful install", I could not find "kb888111" in Add/Remove(remember, this is the second attempt at an install)After another reboot I installed the X-fi 2.18 modded driver(Realtek R2.18 XP X-Fi mod driver 32-64bit). It shows up in Add/Remove(Realtek HD/AD)  and in Device Manager: 'sound, video and gaming controllers'(Realtek X-fi). So, with that done, I moved to extracting the 'AppSetup.exe' from X-fi 'SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0008.exe', than preformed the  install. 

After running/installing Appsetup.exe, I went to my control Panel to see if 'Creative Audio CP' is present, It is! However, when I try to run 'Creative Audio CP' it gives me the above statement quoted. I can play music and movies in vlc, which does sound better all around, but, with passing on the info I've submitted, have I done something wrong? I'm new at modding software, so please let me know! *Should the 'Creative CP' load to an interface?*

The nub,
Mark

*Silent Chill*-
eXPerience 32bit-OS
e8400 @ 3.6GHz 1.136vcore(CPUID), ITB on air max-load 43c
GA EP45 UD3R/ alc889a
HyperX 1066 2.2v/ 4-4-4-12
eVGA 9600GT 2000MHz
WD 160GB HDD 7200rpm
WD 1T SATA2
Antec 300, Air conduit mod, all 12v fans at 5v


Added a pic, hope it helps giving me an answer, if not, please direct me on what info you need to help me. 
Thanks in advance - marK


A pic of everything open on the Desktop, if that helps?

The E8400 / GA EP45 UD3R / eVGA 9600GT
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b335/PDXMark/retro-computer_1449.jpg


----------



## hema (Apr 7, 2009)

Get a definite answer to the usual
Read the entire topic first
And read every issue as if the imposition of a duty to you prior to a person who has succeeded with the idea to respond
I hope to find help here
Accept greetings


----------



## hema (Apr 7, 2009)

Try the definition of Annex X-Fi Software on the first page
Able to use the definition of the sound card
But the problem is that the program to void well with vista  need to serial No. activation


----------



## pdxer1 (Apr 7, 2009)

hema said:


> Get a definite answer to the usual
> Read the entire topic first
> And read every issue as if the imposition of a duty to you prior to a person who has succeeded with the idea to respond
> I hope to find help here
> Accept greetings


I read from page 1 to 19, but like a stated, "I'm nub", so I'm unsure(lack of experience) if I've done it right. The reason why I chose to do this was for the horrible microphone issues with the Alc889a or the software that realtek issued for the chip. Since the mod, audio sounds much better, but I've not got to test the mic yet. 


> Try...Annex X-Fi Software...link on front page


I didn't see a link, but I'll go back and check again. Will this 'Annex software' give the ability to XP32 to use the 'Creative Audio CP'?

Thanks for the pointers,
Mark


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

New XP R2.21 X-Fi mod drivers. Vista drivers on their way.

Link

@pdxer1; Just uninstall old drivers, clean up any remnants, then install driver and software. Sounds like you tried to install everything manually, no wonder your getting problems.


----------



## hema (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LKKQMX2F
I mean this is the Annex X-Fi Software


----------



## pdxer1 (Apr 7, 2009)

On a partition on the 1TB drive I run Fedora. The Library I get my updates from gave me a working mic on the first compile! So I don't get all this issue with M$ and other said publishers/companies/studios in the ability to aid with suitable drivers?

Just for the fact that the audio sounds noticeably better in 2 channel via vlc, I appricate the work Ketxxx!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Vista driver up.

DL Linky


----------



## pdxer1 (Apr 8, 2009)

So after updating to R2.21, no problems, smooth install. Still sounds better than the original Realtek driver. I than did an install of the Annex X-Fi MB software. Upon reboot I got these two messages.


> CTRegSvr: C: Progam Files/creative/SB X-Fi MB/console launcher/wmatagU.mft
> "Failed to load Library. Please ensure that the file path is correct"


I was installing to C: Program Files/


> CTRegsvU.exe Unable to locate component
> "Application failed to start. WMASF.dll not found"


Somewhere back in the thread was something on installing ALchemy manually, I thought! I'll have to go back and do some more reading again. Unless this is happening because I'm running eXPerience 32bit OS!??!

However, I have not edited CSDVersion back to d.300~h.786.


EDIT: I was getting noticeably better response in the mic test, both from windows and from the realtek CP. Now I'll go install an online game and see if people can hear me now. One more question! Is the Creative software necessary for further bettering the microphone output? If this does not work, I'm going to have to get a sound card!



Thanks always,
Mark


----------



## Super XP (Apr 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> "bitstream" isnt a feature or setting. bitstream is literally just data moving. Its... a very generic term, and not related to anything we're talking about.


Not many players have the ability to Bitstream. I thought Bitstream is when the player or device sends raw uncompressed audio data from one source to another such as a Digital Receiver then the receiver decodes it then spits it out.

My A35 HD DVD player has this ability along with one of my DVD players. So my point is the ATI HDMI audio should also have this ability. Not sure with onboard audio though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Not many players have the ability to Bitstream. I thought Bitstream is when the player or device sends raw uncompressed audio data from one source to another such as a Digital Receiver then the receiver decodes it then spits it out.
> 
> My A35 HD DVD player has this ability along with one of my DVD players. So my point is the ATI HDMI audio should also have this ability. Not sure with onboard audio though.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitstream

Uncompressed audio = PCM

I think you're getting something confused... bitstream is merely the data moving across the wire, compressed or not. your DVD player will get audio in dolby digital or DTS, pass it across to the decoder and it goes from there. Thats just how digital connections work.


----------



## pdxer1 (Apr 8, 2009)

So, since I don't have the M$ UAA installed, how do I spoof/stop the installer from appearing everytime I boot XP32?

However, I noticed in the 'Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.21\WDM' folder that there is an extensive list of .inf files, should I use one of those to spoof/stop the installer at boot? If so, which one? It's just that I remember reading somewhere to not install the M$ UAA via the installer at boot because of conflicts with this software modification.

Thanks guys, you're me helping learn a lot here,
Mark-


I know you are most likely tired of helping out nubs Ketxxx, but your work is really appreciated!


----------



## Kiwi (Apr 8, 2009)

Can anyone else upload from Megaupload and rehost it elsewhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Need more details. If your trying to install the crapative software on a non MS OS, your on your own, we have already detailed the software not working very well in Vista if at all, so theres certainly little chance of it working in any other OS such as Linux.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitstream
> 
> Uncompressed audio = PCM
> 
> I think you're getting something confused... bitstream is merely the data moving across the wire, compressed or not. your DVD player will get audio in dolby digital or DTS, pass it across to the decoder and it goes from there. Thats just how digital connections work.


My point is in my HD-A35's player’s audio setup in order for me to get my Onkyo receiver to do the decoding and have it displayed as say TrueHD or DTS etc. I have to set HDMI audio to "Auto" and enable "Bitsteaming". If I disable Bitstream, then my player will decode the audio then send it to my receiver which will then display it as "Multi-Channel PCM". 

Thanks for the link and the explanation.


----------



## ov2rey (Apr 8, 2009)

if anyone got problem with downloading..

*Realtek R2.21 (Microsoft Windows Vista/Win7 X-Fi mod driver 32bits/64bits)*
Download Here "7z format"

Download Here "Zip format" Recommended

*Realtek R2.21 (Microsoft Windows XP X-Fi mod driver 32bits/64bits)*
Download Here "7z format"

Download Here "Zip format" Recommended


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

7z compresses the files into a smaller package than zip can


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my results with 2.21 Xfi:







Asus IPIBL-LB (OEM HP Motherboard) ALC 888S, Vista64.

I also used a better cable this time so maybe thats why my scores have improved over my last results with the 2.18 xfi.


Ketxxx, what version of the creative drivers are you using?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you do some vanilla 2.21 vs. 2.21 x-fi RMAA tests?


----------



## 3dkiller (Apr 9, 2009)

2.21 realtek XFI driver for vista64 doesnt work for me, its not detecting in the device manager neither the realtek panel is in the control panel so im switching back to 2.18
2.18 works fine no problems at all and im on windows server 2008 R2 64bit  gigabyte amd2+ 790X ds4 889A codec.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure why that is, I'll wait and see if others report the same.


----------



## ov2rey (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Not sure why that is, I'll wait and see if others report the same.



i'm using Windows 7 Build 7068 64 bits os 

i got no problem with new version


----------



## hema (Apr 9, 2009)

2.21 realtek XFI driver for vista32 work fine for me in vista and win.7
thanks ket


----------



## nitezmare (Apr 9, 2009)

hi ket, thanks for the software.

i installed the software as instructed and it was correctly reflected in the device manager. however i noticed that my system volume become considerably 'softer' after installing the driver. is this normal? or did i do anything wrong?

PS: i have compared the volume before and after the installation with window volume maxed.

thanks


----------



## titosca (Apr 10, 2009)

i got a idea to put creative software to works in vista.

We will need some person with the real creative x-fi card. So the person install a fresh vista install and then install only the x-fi driver. 

Export the Windows Registry and then we need now a clean vista install too without x-fi card.

Export the Windows Registry of clean Vista installation without x-fi card and use the regdiff tools to see the diferences between they. I think it's only this that fault to work perfectly in vista. The missing registry values.

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## hema (Apr 10, 2009)

titosca said:


> i got a idea to put creative software to works in vista.
> 
> We will need some person with the real creative x-fi card. So the person install a fresh vista install and then install only the x-fi driver.
> 
> ...


good idea man
I hope any one here can help


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 10, 2009)

You would still need the WDM driver from the x-fi mb software for the creative software to identify the x-fi mb and work with it. volume control panel,creative audio control panel use this and if you don't have this wdm or if the trial time for the wdm expires it will tell you the audio device was not detected.
Not sure if the wdm is real drivers or just reg entries, it is in the x-fi mb software driver folder.
Even if you get the creative software to work in vista it will not have all options for the x-fi mb (see my earlier posts in this thread for a pic)


----------



## nitezmare (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm, i did not install any creative software, sorry for nt stating clearly. i just seems to experience a decrease in volume even after i maxed the window master control volume after installing the x-fi driver correctly. i was wondering if there is solution to this problem.

thanks


----------



## KainXS (Apr 11, 2009)

the reason it dosen't work for vista is that the installer for the mb drivers don't install the files for the full audio console, it installs a stripped down package.


----------



## andreidi (Apr 16, 2009)

*Problem here*

Hi !

First of all, I want to thank you for the driver, it sounds much better on my HP dv9500 notebook.

I also downloaded X-Fi Software using the link provided in the first post, I have installed all the applications using SETUP.EXE (I couldn't find any APPSETUP.EXE in there) but it doesn't see my card. When I start Audio Console, I choose "RUN TRIAL" when asked, but then I get "*The audio device supported by this application is not detected*". I also get low-pitched sound. I tried both versions of the drivers from the first post. R2.21 Driver installed ok, but when I restarted, I had no sound and yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager over Realtek X-fi Device. I have ALC268 CODEC and I'm using Windows XP SP3.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Again... I refer to the first post. Make sure your Codec is a HDA chip, the driver will not work with a AC97 chip.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 17, 2009)

Will this combo (modded drivers + creative's console) give me 5.1 audio output over S/PDIF (from Vista apps other than a DVD already encoded with DD audio)?


----------



## Gzero (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope.
A) creative console doesn't work (very well or at all) on vista.
B) Realtek onboard solutions only do what they say on the tin. In other words, unless it's high end it won't be able to do 5.1 encoding on it's own.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 17, 2009)

Joy. Not. 

Guess that moves me towards a software solution then (AC3Filter). Not exactly optimal but I'm too cheapskate to even get a $60 sound card (and also have no expansion slots other than USB on my system).


----------



## Gzero (Apr 17, 2009)

Depends on your setup. I have my onboard pass through ac3 into amp with dts/dd decoder. Works rather well for me.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 17, 2009)

Setup: RealTek ALC888 (dualbooting Win7/Vista)

Only audio output is via toslink (S/PDIF) to a 5.1 receiver (which handles DD/DTS among others).

Using VMC/7MC playback of DVD gives me 5.1 audio (expected... since audio is already encoded as DD/DTS and no decoding done, simple passthrough)

Anything else: stereo. (WMP, system sounds, etc.) And this is the problem I'm trying to solve... thought the modded drivers + console could help... now about to try AC3Filter to see if that sorts me out.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think for anything else than the already encoded in 5.1 is going to output in 5.1

I just let games/normal media output in stereo, then use pro logic on my amp to upscale it to 5.1

I've seen the x-fi do 5.1 in games on vista, but I don't think the Realtek is capable.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't expect miracles and breathtaking audio from a on-board Realtek chip of all codecs, they suck. The point in the modded driver is just to squeeze every possible bit of quality out of the chip. If you want true stunning sound buy a Asus Xonar DX.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 17, 2009)

Wasn't expecting breathtaking audio (If I wanted that I'd get a stand-alone card, not onboard)... but was hoping for at least 5.1 via S/PDIF. Ah well.

Thanks for the help though... at least I have a better understanding of the entire process now.


----------



## bluemana (Apr 17, 2009)

I already have a audigy-se converted to x-fi here. Is there any way to use the same audio console to control both the off-board sound card and the onboard card??? I tried to install using the footsteps reported here, but then it doesn't recongnize the audigy-se...
After i undid everything i could see that the program is the very same!!! For the x-fi MB, real x-fi and x-fi audio... Then i guess i could just add a line to wherever it is at the register or the ini file. 

Any help here?????


----------



## KainXS (Apr 17, 2009)

bluemana said:


> I already have a audigy-se converted to x-fi here. Is there any way to use the same audio console to control both the off-board sound card and the onboard card??? I tried to install using the footsteps reported here, but then it doesn't recongnize the audigy-se...
> After i undid everything i could see that the program is the very same!!! For the x-fi MB, real x-fi and x-fi audio... Then i guess i could just add a line to wherever it is at the register or the ini file.
> 
> Any help here?????



creative patched the X-Fi software a little while after the audigy SE to X-fi drivers were made so it dosen't detect it


----------



## bluemana (Apr 17, 2009)

I ran the CTAudCS that was in the "x-fi MB" folder and it detected the audigy-se as x-fi xtreme audio and worked without problems, unless when i reinstalled everything it also replaced the other exes...
So is there any way to use the old audio console to detect the realtek x-fi too???


----------



## KainXS (Apr 18, 2009)

bluemana said:


> I ran the CTAudCS that was in the "x-fi MB" folder and it detected the audigy-se as x-fi xtreme audio and worked without problems, unless when i reinstalled everything it also replaced the other exes...
> So is there any way to use the old audio console to detect the realtek x-fi too???



the dll's aren't there, and the other software dosen't install the driver component, but hey, give it a shot


----------



## andreidi (Apr 18, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Again... I refer to the first post. Make sure your Codec is a HDA chip, the driver will not work with a AC97 chip.



It is HDA. When I uninstall the original driver named REALTEK HD AUDIO, the device is shown up as Audio Device on HD Audio Bus. So it is HDA. What should I try ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Standard install procedure. Remove drivers via add/remove programs, clean up any remnants with driver cleaner pro, run the installer the modded drivers come with. Do _NOT_ use the crapative software if you are running Vista, I'm getting seriously fed up of saying this in this thread but, IT DOES NOT WORK ON VISTA, it is creatives fault, not mine, nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Ketxx does the Realtek software work for doing EQ, per-speaker volume controls and all that when the X-Fi drivers are installed?

I haven't used a Realtek HD chip yet, so I don't even know what the software is like.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 21, 2009)

oooooh.... does that mean you're not impressed with 

a) someone else's efforts or 

b) your own inabilities of getting your soundcard to work correctly?

Diff strokes for diff peeps.....


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it worked for me (onboard) therefore I can't knock it and my sound output is louder! so thumbs up from me!

Suppose it won't work for everyone I guess! (bit like most things...)


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

FryingWeesel said:


> realtek's own CP lets you change per speeker volume as well as the whole gambit of other options one would expect from a modern audio solution.
> 
> and ket, how would you know its all creatives fault?  you dont got vista, and refuse to install anything vista based to try and debug your driver mods(ooo a name change and low level EQ tweak.....*yawn*)
> 
> I tryed 3 versions of your drivers, and havent been impressed, was kinda novel seeing it say realtek x-fi for device name, but other then that......i get the same result from tweaking my EQ, without the risk of stability issues and without the hassle of having to tell windows that i really do want to install unsigned drivers.



Your a bit of a twat, aren't you? Obviously you missed the RMAA results that were done that undeniably prove the tweaks improve audio. As I said, the driver does not perform miracles, it does however eek every last bit out of a on-board codec, which is its purpose and a purpose it does well. I have also said I used Vista, I do not like it. Huge pain in the arse. Nobody is complaining about the audio once people realise they need to disable driver signing and their happy. Its also very easy for any idiot to realise the crapative EQ won't work in Vista down to issues it has with that OS. Go on, go nuts with the software, install any plethora of drivers you want, it won't make a difference. Feel free to look at the installer files as well as clearly you have no comprehension of whats what. You sound very much like your narked because your envious of something you can't do, regardless of how simple it is. Thats just sad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 22, 2009)

they are just playa hating, im a supporter and user of these drivers they make my speakers a slightly bit better overall from bass to volume, slight but noticeable

as for the headphones i can say that with my new motherboard and the drivers its crisp and clear compared to vanilla and ac97 on my back up pc


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

I know, but people like weesel are pathetic. They run their keyboard without even knowing the full facts, nevermind understanding them.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

it is creatives fault it doesnt work in vista. I dont believe it even works with the intended onboard soundcard this software was made for.

Frying: just stop. ket's drivers have had positive feedback from a lot of users, so he's not just making things up here. Sure anyone can do it with some copypasta skills, but ket got in there first, and uploaded his work to help others.

Ket: Try not to call people names. Just think them really loudly or something.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

FryingWeesel said:


> Ok, but when using his drivers he has had crashes, even if he refuses to relate the crashes to said drivers, the fact that they happen and he refuses to do anything to exclude them, well i think people should be warrned.



Thats not what you've been talking about. You've been bashing ket personally, and not warning people about the fact the modded drivers "may" cause issues.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 22, 2009)

Weesel, stop trolling.

I think Ket is doing some cool stuff here. Vista has some issues to be sure, but I just chose to buy an alternative branded card for my machine.

But for people who have Realtek stuff and use XP this is like a goldmine.


----------



## e6600 (Apr 22, 2009)

works on gigabyte DS4h ALC889A right?
if this works ill be so happy 

hopefully its similar to the change in audio quality that kX had to the old audigys

i think its a bit better than the default drivers, but their working well (as in stable) so theres no reason to roll back
but it just goes to show how an old 6 year old dedicated audigy mp3+ with third party drivers can make modern "HD" integrated look like crap

i do admit that stairway to heaven sounds noticeably better though ^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

As its bought up, yes I have had crashes, but they are _not_ anything to do with the realtek drivers I have run the system for hours on end at stock with no problems and OCd now, I'm slowly getting to the bottom of my issues which are pointing to ward my PSU or CPU. I know, both the most unlikely of candidates but its deffinately one of those.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

Frying: thats trolling, please stop.

You'll notice ket has provided the drivers and let other people make their own deicisions as to what they improve. i havent seen him going around telling people how awesome they are - he lets the drivers speak for themselves.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

FryingWeesel said:


> yeah and they are the best, hows it trolling, i have removed all reference's to any problems with his drivers, because, I now realize that they are THE BEST, they are miraculous, hell I wouldn't doubt that using them will get me more chicks to!!!
> 
> Kets the best!!!!!



your sarcasm is so thick i could make a sandwhich out of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]



Your posts are irrelevant to the discussion, and designed to get an emotional response from Ket. They are trolling.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

Weesel is a twat, we know. No doubt that chick in his avatar is his sister, nothing like a little in-breeding is there?


----------



## morpha (Apr 22, 2009)

mussels is being a cranky kill-joy tonight isnt he?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 22, 2009)

morpha said:


> mussels is being a cranky kill-joy tonight isnt he?





FryingWeesel said:


> hes probbly trying to troll me, bordom of being a mod in the GN section and all



He's doing his job, coming into a thread and constantly giving praise or bad comments with no other useful information or reason is trolling. Especially when repeating the same point.

And trolling is against forum rules.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 22, 2009)

I've used these drivers once only on my GF's Dad's system.  Very noticeable difference but didn't feel the need to use the bloated Creative software, hell I don't even use them on a Creative card!!  Very nice work Ketxxx has done with this driver but I wish there was something for my Soundmax codec on my board  I guess I'll just have to buy a Forte.  Props to you Ketxxx and your excellent work, and a good guy overall


----------



## morpha (Apr 22, 2009)

Once my Z5500's get here ill be trying it out...untill then im not fussed.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stay on topic please.  This little fight has gone far enough.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 22, 2009)

Right, if I was FryingWeesel, erocker would have already infracted me into not being able to post for 3 months.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

That depends if your going to do something about weesel. I don't particularly saying anything and get a infraction, where the troll seems to get off scott free. Poor show.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 22, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> That depends if your going to do something about weesel. I don't particularly saying anything and get a infraction, where the troll seems to get off scott free. Poor show.



I concur, all of his posts on this thread should be deleted, or changed to say 'I'm a douche'.

Where's erocker when you really need him eh?


----------



## FryingWeesel (Apr 22, 2009)

last post i will make in this thred

i removed my own posts.

and ofcorse ket you calling people names is perfectly fine, its them not praising you that is worthy of instant banning, how dare somebody not praise you for your "work"

and Had i see your post sooner Studabaker, i would have changed it  to "Studabaker is a douche" just for you, but alas, i removed all my posts already.

have fun getting away with name calling and attacking people ket, clearly your more immune to punishment then i am.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

Ket gets in trouble for it. We just dont see the need to notify you of infractions to other users.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quite frankly who does and does not receive infractions is not the business of any of you.  Just because I do not tell you when people receive infractions does not mean they did not.  For you nosy people both kettxx and fryingweasle received infractions and I am making one for studabaker for insulting fryngweasle in a PM.  Any off topic posts after this one will earn the poster enough infraction points to get themselves halfway to a ban.  I am not joking when I tell people to bring a thread back on topic and do not appreciate you ignoring Mussels or myself.  When you have a concern about how a situation is being handled you PM a moderator and *do not* continue off topic conversation about it *especially* after being asked not to.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 22, 2009)

Ket, I recommend starting a new thread with all the highlights from this thread for your next release.

I feel it would be necessary and hopefully stop people asking the same questions over and over again as it is a daunting task to read 11 pages.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll ask alex or mussels to delete a bunch of redundant posts, I'm not sure theres a lot of useless posts in this thread though with the exception of the last page or so.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 22, 2009)

???
Silly question: other than bulk replacing "HD" and "High Definition Audio" with "X-Fi" in the inf files... what exactly is being modified here? (simple binary diff between the modified drivers and original drivers from Realtek indicate this)

Is this purely to fool Creative's software into running on a RealTek chip? (BTW, Creative audio console runs perfectly well on Vista X64... if an actual X-Fi is installed. Wouldn't know about the rest of their software, but the console does indeed run)

Edit: I'm referring to the audio console from CT's site, NOT the MB drivers from *this* site.


----------



## xupetan (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, it seems someone contacted daniel_k and asked him to mod this driver.

You can find it on his blog.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

Outside of what I was told by kain, I'm not sure what the driver handles differently. I'm assuming it handles various things significantly differently as the modded driver install is 60MB vs. a vanilla 5MB or so. I would think the modded drivers enable some kind of internal software filter which is responsible for the better audio quality. Something I recently noticed is EAX2.0 implementation, its not half broken anymore like people complain about with Realtek chips it works properly now, I noticed it in Bioshock.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 23, 2009)

i dont know if this has been posted yet but daniel_K modded the x-fi md drivers to work with realtek and via hd.  seems like a pretty good size file might be worth trying.

http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/

Realtek HD Audio codecs:

- Read the XFi_MB_Information.txt for more details.

http://rapidshare.com/files/224367326/Realtek_XFi_MB_R221.exe (25.7Mb)
For Windows XP 32-bit and 64-bit WHQL, supports X-Fi MB and does need modifications.
For Windows 7/Vista 32-bit and 64-bit, modified to add X-Fi MB support.


VIA HD Audio codecs:

http://rapidshare.com/files/224588821/VIA_HDA_XP_Vista_Win7_v6.71.32.090107.exe (14.6 Mb)
For Windows XP and Vista, 32/64 bit WHQL, supports X-Fi MB and does not need modifications.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

I bet the creative MB software still doesn't work in Vista. The problems aren't with the driver, its with the creative MB software itself.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 23, 2009)

I was hoping someone would try them out.  I bought x-fi cards for all my rigs so I wouldnt have to deal with this.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

No need for me, I get better audio with the modded drivers, other things seem to work as they should now such as EAX2.0, don't fix what ain't broke is my motto


----------



## LFB (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, please don't kill the messenger:

Here's what Daniel_K expert on Creative drivers say:

Some Q&A:
========


- Why Ketxxx's driver works on XP?

Because the generic XP driver install Creative filter drivers 
automatically.

32-bit: AMBFilt.sys and Monfilt.sys
64-bit: AMBFt64.sys and Monft64.sys

No need to change the Realtek HD Audio string like he did.

People need to learn that changing a device name mean nothing.

I could rename it to "Realcrap Audio" and it would still work.

This is the same Robert McClelland (PAX) does, simply put his own tag in 
the device name and makes absolutely no improvements.



- Why Ketxxx's driver doesn't work on Vista?

Because he simply changed the "Realtek HD Audio" string to "Realtek X-Fi".

This doesn't affect the way the driver works. It is just a name.

No manufacturer uses the device name to validate it.

Because his driver is the same as the Realtek driver, there are missing 
Creative files and registry entries.

Open Device Manager, locate the "Realtek X-Fi" device and open its 
properties. Click on the Driver tab then "Driver Details".

For Vista 32-bit, these files are required:
MBAPO32.dll
MBPPCn32.dll
MBppld32.dll
MBWrp32.dll
APOPCH.exe

For Vista 64-bit, these files are required:
MBAPO32.dll
MBAPO64.dll
MBPPCn64.dll
MBppld64.dll
MBWrp64.dll
APOPCH.exe

There will be no matches.



- So why Ketxxx's driver gives me a quality improvement on Vista?

Because you believe it so. That's the infamous placebo effect.

His driver does not install any of the Creative files required to 
support the X-Fi MB features.

You should also know that filter drivers (XP) and APOs (Vista) cannot
improve the audio quality.

A filter/APO runs ontop of an audio driver and it simply adds 
effects to the audio.

The resulting audio quality is limited by the DACs in the codec.



- What about Ketxxx's RMAA improvements on Vista?

Either he is cheating everyone or he did not properly configure the mixer 
controls before running the tests.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

except that ketXXX isnt the one who did the rightmark tests, that was other people.


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

I suppose everyone will just have to make up their own minds. 

Placebo effect or not. If you hear better sound, you hear better sound.


----------



## reeven (Apr 23, 2009)

Daniel_K on Vista 32 install only driver, not Creative Suite..... no fancy suite at all... Like KetXXX Driver.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

at least kets changed the name.
daniels doesnt look like anythings changed at all.
someone should do a rightmark analysis between them.


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

thats ALL KETS DID under vista really, it WAS HIS DRIVERS that didnt work with the creative software, not the software being bugged.

any fool with a text editor can change the name of a device in windows, no hardware maker identify supported devices by the name they are given by  the driver, they go by the device ID/pciid.

here DK explains it in the dirvers readme file.



> Compiled by Daniel Kawakami on April 22, 2009
> =============================================
> 
> This driver properly supports X-Fi MB software.
> ...


----------



## reeven (Apr 23, 2009)

I try Daniel _k drivers and XFI MB suite, does not work on Vista 32 Sp1 the suite. No hardware found.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

buddahbelly: there is no functional difference between kets or daniel K's drivers in vista. Neither allows the software to work.


----------



## reeven (Apr 23, 2009)

I try copy-paste my soft from XFi PCIe to XFi MB, does not start.


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

here, for those who want their card to say X-Fi insted of the default realtek name(the same mod ket made to the vista drivers, im showing you what he did)

orignal driver name string is as follows 

```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269
```

Kets "mod" to make the device name change


```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
```

if you would like i am going to supply a new inf file that will give you the oh so important name change.


```
;
; INF file for installing Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDA64.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=03/30/2009, %DriverVersion%

[SourceDisksNames]
222="Realtek HD Audio Installation Disk",,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys=222
RtlCPAPI.dll=222
RTCOMDLL.dll=222
RtlUpd64.exe=222
RTSnMg64.cpl=222
RAVCpl64.exe=222
RtkAPO64.dll=222
RtPgEx64.dll=222
RCoInst64.dll=222
SRSTSX64.dll=222
SRSWOW64.dll=222
SRSTSH64.dll=222
SRSHP64.dll=222
SkyTel.exe=222
RtkApi64.dll=222
RtCOM64.dll=222
RtkCfg64.dll=222
RtkCfg.dll=222
RtlCPAPI64.dll=222
AERTSr64.exe=222
AERTAC64.dll=222
AERTAR64.dll=222
FMAPO64.dll=222
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=222
MBAPO32.dll=222
MBAPO64.dll=222
MBPPCn64.dll=222
MBppld64.dll=222
MBWrp64.dll=222
APOPCH.exe=222
RTPCEE64.dll=222

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10; dirid = \system32\drivers
IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles = 10,system32\drivers
RTLCPAPI.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTLCPAPI.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTUninstall.CopyList = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTUI.CopyList      = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTCPL.CopyList     = 11
SfxFx.CopyList     = 11     ; %windir%\system32
RtkCoInst.CopyList = 11
RTCOM64.CopyList   = 11
Andrea.CopyList	   = 11
Creative.SysFx32.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64

[SignatureAttributes]
RTKVHD64.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
RtkAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSWOW64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSH64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSHP64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTCOMDLL.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkApi64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtCOM64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAC64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAR64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
FMAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTPCEE64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust

[SignatureAttributes.DRM]
DRMLevel=1200

[SignatureAttributes.PETrust]
PETrust=true

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269

[RtkHD.DelReg]
HKLM,Software\RealTek\InitAP
HKCU,Software\RealTek
HKLM,Software\Avance
HKR,Settings

[IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys

[RtkCoInst.CopyList]
RCoInst64.dll

[RtkCoInstInfo]
OriginalInfSourcePath = %1%


[RTUninstall.CopyList]
RtlUpd64.exe

[RTLCPAPI.CopyList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.CopyList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTCOM64.CopyList]
RTCOM64.dll
RtlCPAPI64.dll
RtkCfg64.dll

[RTLCPAPI.DelList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.DelList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTUI.CopyList]
RAVCpl64.exe
SkyTel.exe
AERTSr64.exe
APOPCH.exe

[RTCPL.CopyList]
RTSnMg64.cpl

;; Copy custom SYSFX
[SfxFx.CopyList]
RtkAPO64.dll
RtPgEx64.dll
SRSTSX64.dll
SRSWOW64.dll
SRSTSH64.dll
SRSHP64.dll
RtkApi64.dll
FMAPO64.dll
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll
MBAPO64.dll
MBPPCn64.dll
MBppld64.dll
MBWrp64.dll
RTPCEE64.dll

[Creative.SysFx32.CopyList]
MBAPO32.dll

;; Copy Andrea related modules
[Andrea.CopyList]
AERTAC64.dll
AERTAR64.dll

;;================= Windows 64 ====================
[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,mssysfx.CopyFilesAndRegister
DelFiles  = RTCOMDLL.DelList,RTLCPAPI.DelList
CopyFiles = IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles, RTLCPAPI.CopyList, RTCOMDLL.CopyList, RTUninstall.CopyList, RTUI.CopyList, RTCPL.CopyList, SfxFx.CopyList, RTCOM64.CopyList, Creative.SysFx32.CopyList, Andrea.CopyList
DelReg    = RtkHD.DelReg, RTCOMDLL.DelReg
AddReg    = IntcAzAudModelAddReg, AECBF.AddReg, AZAUD_OEM.AddReg, RTLCPAPI.AddReg, RTCOMDLL.AddReg, RTUninstall.AddReg, RTUI.AddReg, CPL_Class.AddReg
AddProperty  = OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty
RegisterDlls = SfxFx.RegisterDlls, RTCOM64.RegisterDlls, Andrea.RegisterDlls

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.HW]
AddReg=HdAudSecurity.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Services]
AddService = IntcAzAudAddService, 0x00000002, IntcAzAudServiceInstall

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.CoInstallers]
CopyFiles = RtkCoInst.CopyList
AddReg = RtkCoInst.AddReg


[IntcAzAudServiceInstall]
DisplayName   = "Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM)"
ServiceType   = 1
StartType     = 3
ErrorControl  = 1
ServiceBinary = %10%\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
;=============================================================================================
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo

;----------------------------------
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo

;; Register custom SYSFX and property page
[SfxFx.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtkAPO64.dll,1
11,,RtPgEx64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSX64.dll,1
11,,SRSWOW64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSH64.dll,1
11,,SRSHP64.dll,1
11,,RtkApi64.dll,1
11,,FMAPO64.dll,1
11,,MaxxAudioAPO20.dll,1
11,,MBWrp64.dll,1
11,,MBPPCn64.dll,1
11,,RTPCEE64.dll,1

[RTCOM64.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtCOM64.dll,1
11,,RtlCPAPI64.dll,1
11,,RtkCfg64.dll,1

[Andrea.RegisterDlls]
11,,AERTAC64.dll,1
11,,AERTAR64.dll,1

[OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty]
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\RtPgEx64.dll,-200"
DeviceVendorWebSite,,,,"http://www.realtek.com.tw/" ; Place your URL here

;; All FX\\0 entries in the same grouping
[SysFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
[SysRecFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License%,0x00010001,14	; For Andrea license key

;;
;; All EP\\0 entries in the same grouping
;;
;; Set default format to 48kHz, 16-bit, Stereo
;; Add endpoint extension property page
;;
[OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
;48k16bit HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,DC,05,00,08,00,20,00,16,00,18,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
;;HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid%,,%AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID%

[OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,75,00,0c,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RTUninstall.AddReg]
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayName,,"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,UninstallString,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe -r -m -nrg2709"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayIcon,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,Publisher,,%OrganizationName%
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayVersion,,%DriverVersion%

[RTUI.AddReg]
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,RtHDVCpl,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe"
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,Skytel,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe"

[CPL_Class.AddReg]
HKLM,%CPL_CLASS_S%,%NEWCPL_CLASS_KS%,0x00010001 ,0x00000004

[RTLCPAPI.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1\CLSID,,0,%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP\CurVer,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTLCPAPI.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

[RTCOMDLL.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet\CurVer,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\ProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[RTCOMDLL.DelReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[AECBF.AddReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticSourceTracking,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticEchoCancellation,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,Beamforming,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,gamma_noise_weighting,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_csp,0,"1.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_output,0,"0.100000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,cut_off_frequency,0x00010001,0x1770
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,resampling_points,0x00010001,0x101
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,deviation_threshold,0,"0.020000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,min_diff_src,0x00010001,0x5
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,max_verif_range,0x00010001,0xa
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,clustering_thr,0,"0.150000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,activeness_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularize_dynamically,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_static,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_energythreshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_stepsize,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x2
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.990000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_time_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x4
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.985000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_max_filter_norm,0,"0.001000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_tim4e_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_lower_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_higher_frequency,0x00010001,0x258
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_cutoff_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_abm_thresholds,0,"0.800000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_aic_thresholds,0,"4.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_number_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_size_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tsm,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,delta,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_circle,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_spec,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_pulse,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_cons_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_width,0x00010001,0x6
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,U,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,V,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tmsne,0,"2.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,scale_spec_sub,0,"1.200000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint,0x00010001,0x1

[AZAUD_OEM.AddReg]
;;HKR,Settings,RearJackShare,1,1
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpShutsOffRearSpeaker,1,00,00,00,00 ; Headphone does not mute rear speakers
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpMode,1,01,00,00,00 ; Headphone is slaved to rear panel front channels
HKR,GlobalSettings,SpdifOutputEchosRearRenderWhenNoAc3,1,01,00,00,00 ; Slaves rear panel front channels to SPDIF
HKR,GlobalSettings,CenterLfeSwap,1,00,00,00,00 ; No Swap
HKR,Settings,ForceDisableJD,1,0

[HdAudSecurity.AddReg]
; FILE_DEVICE_SOUND
HKR,,DeviceType,0x10001,0x0000001D
; SDDL_DEVOBJ_SYS_ALL_ADM_RWX_WORLD_RWX_RES_RWX HKR,,Security,,"D:P(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GRGWGX;;;BA)(A;;GRGWGX;;;WD)(A;;GRGWGX;;;RC)"


[RtkCoInst.AddReg]
HKR,,CoInstallers32,,"RCoInst64.dll,RtkCoInstaller"

[IntcAzAudModelAddReg]
HKR,,AssociatedFilters,,"wdmaud,swmidi,redbook"
HKR,,Driver,,RTKVHD64.sys

;From 5574
HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,1,00,00,00,0     ; Not doing idle power management when on battery
HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,1,00,00,00,00     ; Not doing idle power management when on AC power
HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00          ; go to D3 for idle power management
;From 5574

HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,mixer,aux"

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%

HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00

; Rear line out 
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg
;;AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutDacName%
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;IntAzAudGuid.RearLineOutDac 
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Name,,%RearLineOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Name,,%FrontHPOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;; Node
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicMute%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Name,,%Node.UAJ1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Name,,%Node.UAJ2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Name,,%Node.SPDIF%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Name,,%Node.FrontLin%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Name,,%Node.Front%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Name,,%Node.Surround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Name,,%Node.BackSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Name,,%Node.Center%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Name,,%Node.LFE%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Name,,%Node.Side%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Name,,%Node.SideSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Name,,%Node.DigitalOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Name,,%Node.DigitalIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Name,,%Node.LineInHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Name,,%Node.Mic2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Name,,%Node.AudioIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;New Framework
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Name,,%Node.RearRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.RearOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.RearYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.RearSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.RearWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Name,,%Node.BlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Name,,%Node.GreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Name,,%Node.BlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Name,,%Node.GreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Name,,%Node.RedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.OrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Name,,%Node.YellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.PurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Name,,%Node.PinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.GoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Name,,%Node.SilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.WhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Name,,%Node.AudioInput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;;;
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Name,,%Node.LineOutVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Name,,%Node.Surr%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Name,,%Node.Surrback%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Name,,%Node.MonoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Name,,%Node.StereoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Name,,%Node.PCBeep%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Name,,%Node.PcBeepVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Name,,%Node.SideHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Name,,%Node.MicLineInVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Name,,%Node.LineIn1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Name,,%Node.LineIn2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Name,,%Node.TVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontAVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Name,,%Node.DisableAnalogCD%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Name,,%Node.LimitedOutput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOutAC3%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Name,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Name,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Name,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Name,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Name,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Name,,%FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Name,,%FjMic1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Name,,%FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Name,,%IntrSubWooferDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Name,,%Node.DigitalMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Name,,%Node.FMRadio%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; HP Rear Capture
[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Front panel headphone
[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Digital input

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;=========================new framework====================================
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%


[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[DefaultOutFormat.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,75,00,0C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,34,12,3C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
MfgName="Realtek"
; not sure if this is localizable
MediaCategories="SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaCategories"
; localizable
OrganizationName="Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
PackageDisplayName="HD Audio Driver"
DriverVersion="6.0.1.5821"

;;
;; PropertyKey GUIDS
;;
PKEY_SYSFX_Association          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid              = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_DisplayName                = "{B725F130-47EF-101A-A5F1-02608C9EEBAC},10"
;;PKEY_DisplayName                = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},4"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},1"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License	= "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd},6"

PKEY_AudioEndpoint_ControlPanelPageProvider = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E}"

;;
;; PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat:  Specifies the default format that is used for rendering/capturing.
;; vartype = VT_BLOB
;;
PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat = "{E4870E26-3CC5-4CD2-BA46-CA0A9A70ED04},3"
PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat = "{B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC},5"

;;CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{EE661557-A649-4cb5-B868-86FCC6251414}"
CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{30A4AD88-9965-4569-85A1-8453A8DE8DA7}"

;;AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{6C57B2A2-91F5-4b90-93D5-FAB82485ECA6}"
AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{31A53A7B-E0D8-4f99-B950-F6C8F25E6731}"

;;SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{19166F23-5F08-47F9-BB57-9F57A977D88E}"
SYSFX_UI_CLSID        = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"
;;SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{B48DEA3F-D962-425a-8D9A-9A5BB37A9904}"
SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID    = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
;;SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{06687E71-F043-403A-BF49-CB591BA6E103}"
SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID   = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
SYSFX_FriendlyName    = "Realtek System Effect"
SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"

;Chaining Property Keys
PKEY_APO_NUM                   = "{d46c4dfd-28b8-4ab8-a45d-70399958ef26},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO1                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},0"
PKEY_LFX_APO1                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},0"
PKEY_UI_APO1                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO2                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},1"
PKEY_LFX_APO2                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},1"
PKEY_UI_APO2                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},1"

;====================================================================
;; Creative GUIDS (old)
;CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{7003f37d-a7ee-485e-a937-804982a00d80}"
;CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{AACCA26C-51F8-4849-9F44-A4B9E933BD3D}"
;CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{E1EF52F2-66BA-4cea-A72A-7BE62138FFC7}"
;
;; Creative GUIDS for chaining
;GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{F8A192FC-A0A8-4AE5-B7A8-6543D2EEC143}"
;GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{68D109F6-5FA5-4322-9A06-26A3CF7E3800}"
;GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{3144C0BA-8563-445e-8A87-27ED9FE65954}"
;====================================================================

; Creative APO Custom Key (New)
PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY   = "{35DF8779-6D98-4476-B3D3-F0FAC0E4F5BD},0"
CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE = "{2D46BA67-0778-48ef-82AF-BF1DB3E45FFE}"

PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},0"
GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{E650330C-4082-462b-ABAF-B0F9F2F542B3}"

; Creative GUIDS (New)
CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}"
CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}"
CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}"

; Creative GUIDS for chaining (New)
GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{0CC838CF-95B2-42cd-BED1-324E39134692}"
GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{625B52E8-3C5F-4d1c-ABD3-DD8E4526F059}"
GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{5E7831EB-451A-45e5-8D14-E2B9DF21396F}"

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining
GUID_RT_APO_GFX         = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
GUID_RT_APO_LFX         = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
GUID_RT_APO_UI          = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"

NUM_APO_SET		= 0x2

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining for Record endpoints
GUID_RT_REC_APO_LFX	= "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
NUM_REC_APO_SET		= 0x2

KSNODETYPE_ANY      = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"
KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER  = "{DFF21CE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE  = "{DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE = "{D1B9CC2A-F519-417f-91C9-55FA65481001}"
REG_BINARY          = 0x00000001

Audio3D_CLSID="{D8F1EEE0-F634-11CF-8700-00A0245D918B}"
AUTORUN="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"
RT_UNINSTALL="Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}"
CPL_CLASS_S="SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Extended Properties\{305CA226-D286-468e-B848-2B2E8E697B74} 2"
NEWCPL_CLASS_KS="%SystemRoot%\\SysWOW64\RTSnMg64.cpl"

RearLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio rear output"
RearLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear output mixer"
RearLineOutDacName="HD Line Out DAC(s) for rear panel"

SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd input"
SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear 2nd mixer"

PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary input"
PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Primary mixer"

PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary output"
PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Primary output mixer"

SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output"
SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output mixer"

SingleLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio input"
SingleLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD input mixer"

SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd output"
SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Secondary output mixer"

HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName="Back Line in/Mic, Front Line in"
HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName="Rear input, Front Line in mixer"

HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName="Line in/Mic in"
HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName="Line in/Mic in Mixer"

RearMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in"
RearMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in Mixer"

FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio front output"
FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD front output mixer"
FrontHPOutDacName="HD Headphone DAC for front panel" 

DigitalInputWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input"
DigitalInputTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input mixer"

IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription = "Danial_K Realtek X-Fi"

DigitalMICWaveDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone"
DigitalMICTopoDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone mixer"

;================================NewFrameWork===========================================
RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (black)"
RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (black)"
RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Green)"
RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Red)"
RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (White)"
RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (White)"
RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (black)"
RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (black)"
RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Green)"
RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Red)"
RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (White)"
RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (White)"
FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (black)"
FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (black)"
FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Green)"
FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Red)"
FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (White)"
FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (White)"
FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (black)"
FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (black)"
FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Green)"
FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Red)"
FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (White)"
FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (White)"
FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName="Internal MIC"
FjMic1WaveDeviceName="MIC In"
FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName="Line In"
RtSpdifWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out"
RtSpdifTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out Mixer"
RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out"
RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out Mixer"
RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out"
RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out Mixer"
RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out"
RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out Mixer"
IntrSubWooferDeviceName="Internal Subwoofer"

; non localizable
KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave="RtStereoMixWave"
RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input"
KSNAME_RtMicInWave="RtMicInWave"
RtMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input"
KSNAME_RtLineInWave="RtLineInWave"
RtLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input"
KSNAME_RtCDInWave="RtCDInWave"
RtCDInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input"
KSNAME_RtAuxInWave="RtAuxInWave"
RtAuxInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave="RtFrontMicInWave"
RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave="RtFrontLineInWave"
RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input"
KSNAME_RtMicArWave="RtMicArWave"
RtMicArWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array input"

KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo="RtStereoMixTopo"
RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicInTopo="RtMicInTopo"
RtMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtLineInTopo="RtLineInTopo"
RtLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtCDInTopo="RtCDInTopo"
RtCDInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input mixer"
KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo="RtAuxInTopo"
RtAuxInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo="RtFrontMicInTopo"
RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo="RtFrontLineInTopo"
RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicArTopo="RtMicArTopo"
RtMicArTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array mixer"

KSNAME_RearLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave="HPRearCaptureWave"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave="HPCPCCaptureWave"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave="FrontPanelHeadphoneWave"
KSNAME_DigitalInputWave="DigitalInputWave"

KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo="RearLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo="HPRearCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo="HPCPCCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo="FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo"
KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo="DigitalInputTopo"
;===============new framework================================
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave2"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo="PrimaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo="SingleLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineInWave="RearLineInWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo="SingleLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave="SecondaryLineOutWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo="SecondaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave="RearLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo="RearLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave="RearLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo="RearLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave="RearLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo="RearLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave="RearLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo="RearLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave="RearLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo="RearLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave="RearLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo="RearLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave="RearLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo="RearLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave="RearLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo="RearLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave="RearLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo="RearLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave="RearLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo="RearLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave="RearLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo="RearLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave="RearLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo="RearLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave="RearMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo="RearMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave="RearMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo="RearMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave="RearMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo="RearMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave="RearMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo="RearMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave="RearMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo="RearMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave="RearMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo="RearMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave="RearMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo="RearMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave="RearMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo="RearMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave="RearMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo="RearMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave="RearMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo="RearMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave="RearMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo="RearMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave="RearMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo="RearMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave="FrontLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo="FrontLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave="FrontLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo="FrontLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave="FrontLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo="FrontLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave="FrontLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo="FrontLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave="FrontLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo="FrontLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave="FrontLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo="FrontLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave="FrontLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo="FrontLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave="FrontLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo="FrontLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave="FrontLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo="FrontLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave="FrontLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo="FrontLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave="FrontLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo="FrontLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave="FrontLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo="FrontLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave="FrontMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo="FrontMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave="FrontMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo="FrontMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave="FrontMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo="FrontMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave="FrontMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo="FrontMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave="FrontMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo="FrontMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave="FrontMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo="FrontMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave="FrontMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo="FrontMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave="FrontMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo="FrontMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave="FrontMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo="FrontMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave="FrontMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo="FrontMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave="FrontMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo="FrontMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave="FrontMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo="FrontMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave="PrimaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo="PrimaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave="SecondaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo="SecondaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifWave="RtSpdifWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo="RtSpdifTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave="RtSpdifHDMIWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo="RtSpdifHDMITopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave="RtSpdifRCAWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo="RtSpdifRCATopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave="RtSpdifOptWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo="RtSpdifOptTopo"

KSNAME_DigitalMICWave="DigitalMICWave"
KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo="DigitalMICTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave="RtHDMI48Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave="RtHDMI4824Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo="RtHDMI48Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo="RtHDMI4824Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave="RtHDMI96Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave="RtHDMI9624Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo="RtHDMI96Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo="RtHDMI9624Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave="RtHDMI192Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave="RtHDMI19224Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo="RtHDMI192Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo="RtHDMI19224Topo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave="RtHDMI48AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave="RtHDMI4824AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo="RtHDMI48ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo="RtHDMI4824ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave="RtHDMI96AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave="RtHDMI9624AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo="RtHDMI96ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo="RtHDMI9624ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave="RtHDMI192AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave="RtHDMI19224AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo="RtHDMI192ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo="RtHDMI19224ATopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave="RtHDMI48DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave="RtHDMI4824DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo="RtHDMI48DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo="RtHDMI4824DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave="RtHDMI96DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave="RtHDMI9624DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo="RtHDMI96DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo="RtHDMI9624DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave="RtHDMI192DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave="RtHDMI19224DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo="RtHDMI192DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo="RtHDMI19224DTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave="RtHDMI48WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave="RtHDMI4824WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo="RtHDMI48WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo="RtHDMI4824WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave="RtHDMI96WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave="RtHDMI9624WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo="RtHDMI96WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo="RtHDMI9624WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave="RtHDMI192WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave="RtHDMI19224WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo="RtHDMI192WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo="RtHDMI19224WTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave="RtHDMI48ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave="RtHDMI4824ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo="RtHDMI48ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo="RtHDMI4824ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave="RtHDMI96ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave="RtHDMI9624ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo="RtHDMI96ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo="RtHDMI9624ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave="RtHDMI192ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave="RtHDMI19224ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo="RtHDMI192ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo="RtHDMI19224ADTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave="RtHDMI48AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave="RtHDMI4824AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo="RtHDMI48AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo="RtHDMI4824AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave="RtHDMI96AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave="RtHDMI9624AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo="RtHDMI96AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo="RtHDMI9624AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave="RtHDMI192AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave="RtHDMI19224AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo="RtHDMI192AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo="RtHDMI19224AWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave="RtHDMI48DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave="RtHDMI4824DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo="RtHDMI48DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo="RtHDMI4824DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave="RtHDMI96DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave="RtHDMI9624DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo="RtHDMI96DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo="RtHDMI9624DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave="RtHDMI192DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave="RtHDMI19224DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo="RtHDMI192DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo="RtHDMI19224DWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave="RtHDMI48ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave="RtHDMI4824ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo="RtHDMI48ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo="RtHDMI4824ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave="RtHDMI96ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave="RtHDMI9624ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo="RtHDMI96ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo="RtHDMI9624ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave="RtHDMI192ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave="RtHDMI19224ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo="RtHDMI192ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo="RtHDMI19224ADWTopo"

;=================Skype======================
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceWave="SkypeVoiceWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInWave="SkypeVoiceInWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceTopo="SkypeVoiceTopo"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInTopo="SkypeVoiceInTopo"
SkypeVoiceWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out Device"
SkypeVoiceInWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice In Device"
SkypeVoiceTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out mixer"
SkypeVoiceInTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice In mixer"
;=================Skype Pin Name(EndPoint)======================
SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice In"
SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out"
;SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"
;SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"


KSCATEGORY_AUDIO = "{6994AD04-93EF-11D0-A3CC-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_RENDER="{65E8773E-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_REALTIME = "{EB115FFC-10C8-4964-831D-6DCB02E6F23F}"

KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY="{DDA54A40-1E4C-11D1-A050-405705C10000}"
Proxy.CLSID ="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"

RTLCPAPI_CLSID="{E9F1F599-7B14-4213-BF46-F992758CAB81}"

RTCOMDLL_CLSID="{CC0CA09A-5B84-43F2-BE5C-9169C192565F}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID2="{A9C2CEBF-36DC-40A3-92E6-ED59FDD9D20D}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID3="{C6606CA5-2108-4CAF-8E52-1953F2DBF716}"

RTKCFG_CLSID="{AF099A7C-45D2-4CE6-9327-EEAAB0395444}"

; guids for rear line out
IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac= "{EEF86A90-3742-4974-B8D2-5370E1C540F6}"
IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac = "{497B34AD-D67F-411c-8076-80D5B4250D67}"

;; Node
GUID.FrontMicVolume     ="{8E1FC059-D41D-417f-8103-FC592A4B32C8}"
GUID.FrontMicMute       ="{65D86BEA-A16C-4e40-9F01-50C559D721B9}"
GUID.UAJ1               ="{E7CD3EA7-072F-4d9f-B94A-744108964E0E}"
GUID.UAJ2               ="{93FCBD9E-08CD-4cbd-B018-5EE0B83E7AF0}"
GUID.SPDIF              ="{7B1A60BA-4F2D-41f6-95B1-5589F90D1ECE}"
GUID.FrontLin           ="{757AB5CF-F4D5-42e4-9609-BF78FC6C712B}"
GUID.Front              ="{8A74FFAE-8766-480f-AF6D-325FCF9AB324}"
GUID.Surround           ="{B25A6526-9703-4117-9D7F-260A5DF5CC34}"
GUID.BackSurround       ="{366E009F-CC06-495c-9959-13E7986FA760}"
GUID.Center             ="{594AC582-B82A-4024-99E7-DC5B358E0F30}"
GUID.LFE                ="{19532773-C332-4de7-BEDD-F888163C3094}"
GUID.Side               ="{A5B27DE2-40F3-469e-9A4D-2CD8D5D9284D}"
GUID.SideSurround       ="{32DD8857-C301-45b4-AB78-4D35E58402DC}"
GUID.DigitalOut         ="{7CB80EC0-9C2D-4924-AA30-3DB3864F8CD6}"
GUID.DigitalIn          ="{4F30E318-2B36-4b46-AF17-36A336363A12}"
GUID.LineInHP           ="{B001EDFD-CF09-402f-8652-2E32AE568508}"
GUID.Mic2               ="{2216D589-3C9F-4843-B4E9-933F2ABCA6D2}"
GUID.FrontPinkInOld        ="{39E595A1-9F2B-4276-A416-8D7A1534F01C}"
GUID.FrontGreenInOld       ="{38CB5F75-F95A-425c-8444-F1C18942DB14}"
GUID.AudioIn            ="{D4649B85-6687-4ec4-8C65-5B7B6248C470}"
GUID.LineOutVolume      ="{9ACC8A34-DBF9-416d-97E7-3B90FE28FBD1}"
GUID.PcBeepVolume       ="{093C0065-6B45-4582-87D7-5A6742F6E859}"
GUID.Surr               ="{38D6C869-D317-4dd2-B1B0-A9CAD8DD9639}"
GUID.Surrback           ="{C6E24B42-19BF-4211-9021-C696E3284C4F}"
GUID.MonoMic            ="{3BEFF10F-1EC8-448f-9654-73067CCE3C6A}"
GUID.StereoMic          ="{AA23B58F-B6D2-4952-B318-A0304B7EDEB3}"
GUID.PCBeep             ="{C57704A3-108F-4760-99BA-6369AD13345D}"
GUID.SideHP             ="{C61C32C2-2BE7-467e-A278-B49E6746921E}"
GUID.MicLineInVolume     ="{5B08FA7D-A8BC-42a6-A1A9-C52AB5FC47A7}"

;; Nodes (localizeable)
Node.FrontMicVolume     ="FrontMic"
Node.FrontMicMute       ="FrontMic Mute"
Node.UAJ1               ="FPink"
Node.UAJ2               ="FGreen"
Node.SPDIF              ="SPDIF"
Node.FrontLin           ="FrontLineIn"
Node.Front              ="Front"
Node.Surround           ="Rear"
Node.BackSurround       ="Back Surround"
Node.Center             ="Center"
Node.LFE                ="Subwoofer"
Node.Side               ="Side"
Node.SideSurround       ="Side Surround"
Node.DigitalOut         ="DigitalOut"
Node.DigitalIn          ="DigitalIn"
Node.LineInHP           ="Line In 1 or 2"
Node.Mic2               ="Microphone2"
Node.FrontPinkInOld        ="FrontPink In"
Node.FrontGreenInOld       ="FrontGreen In"
Node.AudioIn            ="Audio In"
Node.LineOutVolume      = "Line Out"
Node.Surr               ="Surround"
Node.Surrback           ="Surr-Back"
Node.MonoMic            ="Mono Mic"
Node.StereoMic          ="Stereo Mic"
Node.PCBeep             ="PC Beep"
Node.PcBeepVolume       ="PC Beep"
Node.SideHP             ="Side/HP"
Node.MicLineInVolume     ="Mic/Line In"
;;New Framework
GUID.FrontBlackIn            ="{C1857CBB-5FEA-420c-89FD-0479D7D366FB}"
Node.FrontBlackIn            ="Front Black In"
GUID.FrontGreyIn             ="{74B67688-4723-4ec7-A1A6-09F33FF91FDB}"
Node.FrontGreyIn             ="Front Grey In"
GUID.FrontBlueIn             ="{9B0DC1D3-EFC8-4364-8ACD-9172D388F487}"
Node.FrontBlueIn             ="Front Blue In"
GUID.FrontGreenIn            ="{BA697E2A-BC14-4c0d-9E16-3935F2F15E08}"
Node.FrontGreenIn            ="Front Green In"
GUID.FrontRedIn              ="{AC846E6F-5695-4cec-B694-956A2E689AF4}"
Node.FrontRedIn              ="Front Red In"
GUID.FrontOrangeIn           ="{C2BEEC11-5DF2-4fd9-B2D1-B5E2A1E46CB7}"
Node.FrontOrangeIn           ="Front Orange In"
GUID.FrontYellowIn           ="{783FFBEB-79D4-40b8-BBB4-B90479D17F1F}"
Node.FrontYellowIn           ="Front Yellow In"
GUID.FrontPurpleIn           ="{0D95D21C-2FF7-4a66-9526-CC39DA3E749E}"
Node.FrontPurpleIn           ="Front Purple In"
GUID.FrontPinkIn             ="{930A479F-0487-4baa-9672-4C7C36C0EFB2}"
Node.FrontPinkIn             ="Front Pink In"
GUID.FrontGoldenIn           ="{8FED8EA0-0485-408c-9963-D3AC59D34A1F}"
Node.FrontGoldenIn           ="Front Golden In"
GUID.FrontSilverIn           ="{FB0CBA7B-73ED-4880-9A7F-338D67AB1E71}"
Node.FrontSilverIn           ="Front Silver In"
GUID.FrontWhiteIn            ="{788F5056-8394-4bf5-8608-B8BC009F9B0D}"
Node.FrontWhiteIn            ="Front White In"
GUID.RearBlackIn             ="{16238C4C-5B07-4acf-9B1D-72056187853C}"
Node.RearBlackIn             ="Rear Black In"
GUID.RearGreyIn              ="{066ED7CF-26FC-4cd6-8DB0-BDA088FFC7B6}"
Node.RearGreyIn              ="Rear Grey In"
GUID.RearBlueIn              ="{25C9B7B5-B490-4418-B8C9-AE6A9E597D10}"
Node.RearBlueIn              ="Rear Blue In"
GUID.RearGreenIn             ="{D5841A06-2012-49bb-848A-4E3C9D8E83EC}"
Node.RearGreenIn             ="Rear Green In"
GUID.RearRedIn               ="{EEB9FF66-875E-44d0-A7BC-94F8FF8A6B2E}"
Node.RearRedIn               ="Rear Red In"
GUID.RearOrangeIn            ="{656A2737-0A8D-4c24-B11B-2CF3568DF248}"
Node.RearOrangeIn            ="Rear Orange In"
GUID.RearYellowIn            ="{EA1B271B-D19A-41ea-9141-E0FE75259300}"
Node.RearYellowIn            ="Rear Yellow In"
GUID.RearPurpleIn            ="{D907F836-CE83-4354-B62C-B9700CCC0366}"
Node.RearPurpleIn            ="Rear Purple In"
GUID.RearPinkIn              ="{CECB705D-C0D9-4c47-84F6-0A210E9DFD0B}"
Node.RearPinkIn              ="Rear Pink In"
GUID.RearGoldenIn            ="{98B9900B-618A-4bd3-9B62-B206E9AA5F6F}"
Node.RearGoldenIn            ="Rear Golden In"
GUID.RearSilverIn            ="{B8CE8B6A-A73E-494d-8218-F308670F6149}"
Node.RearSilverIn            ="Rear Silver In"
GUID.RearWhiteIn             ="{6D33D369-990F-444b-A4E6-57A29B8F0993}"
Node.RearWhiteIn             ="Rear White In"
;;======================================================================
GUID.BlackIn            ="{2AFE8623-D5B6-49d6-898D-A16A616E571B}"
Node.BlackIn            ="Black In"
GUID.GreyIn             ="{8A965A50-6F78-424c-8EDD-DD904C4C7AAC}"
Node.GreyIn             ="Grey In"
GUID.BlueIn             ="{CD2AAD6D-761E-4b6d-A4C6-8F543A38C099}"
Node.BlueIn             ="Blue In"
GUID.GreenIn            ="{5153DE62-8983-4a02-8F87-2969BC2A279A}"
Node.GreenIn            ="Green In"
GUID.RedIn              ="{6735C4E4-C0DA-473f-8D1F-2FD185C83071}"
Node.RedIn              ="Red In"
GUID.OrangeIn           ="{B89B4F6B-5820-46a0-999C-A9765221DA30}"
Node.OrangeIn           ="Orange In"
GUID.YellowIn           ="{D7F95568-524C-4ef1-A58E-1E8BF3E4443E}"
Node.YellowIn           ="Yellow In"
GUID.PurpleIn           ="{A57DE92C-E432-4432-8166-E02D8C4ACDDC}"
Node.PurpleIn           ="Purple In"
GUID.PinkIn             ="{C0F074E4-0F6A-4b6f-BC09-5DF75D24757F}"
Node.PinkIn             ="Pink In"
GUID.GoldenIn           ="{72DA7D85-CCB7-4bce-BDD7-A8F0E56958B8}"
Node.GoldenIn           ="Golden In"
GUID.SilverIn           ="{892B95E3-FEA5-48b2-93B8-49373E588E38}"
Node.SilverIn           ="Silver In"
GUID.WhiteIn            ="{710CE1E3-334A-4771-A4B2-CFFF54B70DBF}"
Node.WhiteIn            ="White In"
GUID.AudioInput         ="{B8B35FC5-6051-44e0-A3CE-B6E000564C64}"
Node.AudioInput         ="Audio Input"
GUID.LineIn1            ="{1B5D1795-4D18-4057-81DA-06A5FC19F3AC}"
GUID.LineIn2            ="{AD8341CB-C580-46e7-B593-44440EFB4DE8}"
Node.LineIn1            ="Line In 1"
Node.LineIn2            ="Line In 2"
GUID.TVIn               ="{38FAF4E0-3EEF-47d7-AD52-F20AB10340C3}"
Node.TVIn               ="TV In"
GUID.FrontAVIn          ="{E27EEDDE-A24D-4f87-8EDE-5A58E7FF8D70}"
Node.FrontAVIn          ="Front AV In"
GUID.DisableAnalogCD	="{08FDB237-3D34-4c59-9511-56E178AE3E10}"
Node.DisableAnalogCD	="Disable Analog CD"
GUID.LimitedOutput	="{D172D8CE-0235-4b09-92EB-BDE320CFB94C}"
Node.LimitedOutput	="Limited Output"

GUID.RTSPDIFOut			="{8FD300D2-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFOut			="Realtek Digital Output"
GUID.RTHDMIOut			="{9C8E490E-877D-48fe-9EF1-AD83C91CC057}"
Node.RTHDMIOut			="Realtek HDMI Output"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="{3FF4EDB6-3FF3-4b5a-B164-10FFF0367547}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="Realtek Digital Output(RCA)"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="{94FCA009-B26E-4cdc-AC75-051613EF01BB}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"
GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3		="{5E66F238-FF5B-49b9-B3BA-4E8F65399FCD}"
Node.RTHDMIOutAC3		="Can output AC3,DTS,WMA.(Reboot system to apply)"

GUID.RTSPDIFIn			="{8FD300D3-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFIn			="Realtek Digital Input"

GUID.RearLineOutWave3   ="{FDCD16F9-7895-4f2c-9E95-2C4F62DE500D}"
GUID.RearLineOutWave2   ="{73EC718D-EEBD-4305-BD56-E50807C4B3E2}"
GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave ="{D0D252D2-0D9A-47f7-B44B-3FB73C31F6FA}"

GUID.RearLineInBlackWave  ="{29FAD4B6-42C6-46fe-85D2-772B3F38E42B}"
GUID.RearLineInGreyWave   ="{5D3113BA-46E3-4e48-BF97-5E1486E5C845}"
GUID.RearLineInBlueWave   ="{6EDFC84F-270B-43f4-A4DA-F4FA32BE0023}"
GUID.RearLineInGreenWave  ="{4C28B434-D501-4131-A626-D667F954A279}"
GUID.RearLineInRedWave    ="{F9C764D1-0A97-4216-BD80-57D11C86BF21}"
GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave ="{FA3C462A-11E7-4cfe-9C20-4208E87EE2F1}"
GUID.RearLineInYellowWave ="{242792D9-E16F-4e09-9F4A-FD5C910230F2}"
GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave ="{64593A8D-8942-415f-83F7-495232599984}"
GUID.RearLineInPinkWave   ="{3FAF44E8-FC47-4921-AA2A-CB511CD5A340}"
GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave ="{A18CE952-B042-42d4-AE98-6AD616604407}"
GUID.RearLineInSilverWave ="{9ABF55D5-4319-4e1e-A1E6-D720FB153A73}"
GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave  ="{39514CCF-B424-454d-A2DD-7CCCC41902CC}"

GUID.RearMicInBlackWave   ="{963BB9C2-C99A-4278-8C85-0A53FAD66593}"
GUID.RearMicInGreyWave    ="{750D77D8-DD18-45fa-813B-31AAF37D8816}"
GUID.RearMicInBlueWave    ="{D09B4160-D155-4409-814C-7BDFD3DCC115}"
GUID.RearMicInGreenWave   ="{E63A12AB-7A2A-40bf-B5F5-176F3E17A75B}"
GUID.RearMicInRedWave     ="{397BCD99-443F-4f0a-91F7-8CF33B73E7B5}"
GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave  ="{DF15C716-2E97-498c-953B-71B1A6E4BD03}"
GUID.RearMicInYellowWave  ="{A80B8021-3A94-4cba-A31F-A30285215AEB}"
GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave  ="{ADA7C584-EC2C-4bad-9491-38EA3EDC364E}"
GUID.RearMicInPinkWave    ="{9767F352-1066-4606-B843-EB3DFF14AE48}"
GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave  ="{0BF09DFA-1DC9-45d6-9E68-B62FCE22F574}"
GUID.RearMicInSilverWave  ="{D88BF175-E66E-41f6-91A0-1AE5BD7FB550}"
GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave   ="{C949BDB2-0F63-411d-9A1C-FF2C68137986}"

GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave ="{E922348B-F538-48f2-8A46-03610CA3C815}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave  ="{F84AD65F-8888-4076-BA55-15FA42C66D43}"
GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave  ="{EEA8F0C2-15F2-47ba-9939-8B68B99B5A47}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave ="{D9CFB32D-C42A-446d-8D3D-BE3ACF1FE392}"
GUID.FrontLineInRedWave   ="{37E6001D-7297-439e-BB83-EAAA48F54DE1}"
GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave="{0FBC7B0C-368C-468a-ADCA-A9C1DFD67B01}"
GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave="{C1601920-82B6-411d-B1EB-F1B8A9DD2DCD}"
GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave="{F32BA73A-930B-4596-A47F-A9339FB7E24C}"
GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave  ="{9EC96236-A9B3-45b3-8E19-C4F424399457}"
GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave="{9F31B40E-E3D2-4683-8CD8-DD29972CBD6A}"
GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave="{9B706B3E-F3FE-4d4b-B410-468D3E083D98}"
GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave ="{6E56DB59-D4D1-4fa8-9575-AE39763E14C7}"

GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave  ="{063C7B0E-7D63-45ea-BD17-BD2383C9DA48}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave   ="{F6810363-D355-4c27-B60C-DB10B4A6DB1F}"
GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave   ="{4872BA3F-61F9-495f-97C1-0FC6D149B0D8}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave  ="{564C8501-3C26-4051-B3DF-80157C565158}"
GUID.FrontMicInRedWave    ="{FA5703D8-BC38-4759-BDDB-53A0A9977D86}"
GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave ="{2F055121-7B49-4389-AE10-6D8FDB6F9E15}"
GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave ="{67DC169B-1C82-4fb7-B566-CC917F303CD7}"
GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave ="{8DE7D024-880C-4a50-BFBA-6118FA703728}"
GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave   ="{D3D9A153-5556-40a7-8C1B-E476344A524A}"
GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave ="{4F8E73AF-13D0-4ab4-BD05-DA13475B6D99}"
GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave ="{9B72B3D3-32F5-4d3b-868E-C506824ED45A}"
GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave  ="{53824709-A7CA-4432-9423-D47A01938B83}"

GUID.FjIntrMICWave        ="{703EFE0E-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjMic1Wave           ="{703EFE0D-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjLineIn1Wave        ="{703EFE0C-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"

GUID.DigitalMic           ="{7DF69A32-C356-4f5a-A3BB-757B8B5177D4}"
Node.DigitalMic           ="Digital Mic"

GUID.FMRadio              ="{93ED2CB4-7D0D-4c1c-8A91-5AE457E066AD}"
Node.FMRadio              ="FM radio"
GUID.IntrSubWoofer        ="{CE407554-302B-44a8-9455-BB933694A1A5}"
```

attached the file so u cont gotta copy/paste, just rename the file (delete the .txt) tpu dosnt allow me to upload .inf files dirrectly

enjoy


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

here, for those who want their card to say X-Fi insted of the default realtek name(the same mod ket made to the vista drivers, im showing you what he did)

orignal driver name string is as follows 

```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269
```

Kets "mod" to make the device name change


```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
```

if you would like i am going to supply a new inf file that will give you the oh so important name change.


```
;
; INF file for installing Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDA64.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=03/30/2009, %DriverVersion%

[SourceDisksNames]
222="Realtek HD Audio Installation Disk",,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys=222
RtlCPAPI.dll=222
RTCOMDLL.dll=222
RtlUpd64.exe=222
RTSnMg64.cpl=222
RAVCpl64.exe=222
RtkAPO64.dll=222
RtPgEx64.dll=222
RCoInst64.dll=222
SRSTSX64.dll=222
SRSWOW64.dll=222
SRSTSH64.dll=222
SRSHP64.dll=222
SkyTel.exe=222
RtkApi64.dll=222
RtCOM64.dll=222
RtkCfg64.dll=222
RtkCfg.dll=222
RtlCPAPI64.dll=222
AERTSr64.exe=222
AERTAC64.dll=222
AERTAR64.dll=222
FMAPO64.dll=222
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=222
MBAPO32.dll=222
MBAPO64.dll=222
MBPPCn64.dll=222
MBppld64.dll=222
MBWrp64.dll=222
APOPCH.exe=222
RTPCEE64.dll=222

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10; dirid = \system32\drivers
IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles = 10,system32\drivers
RTLCPAPI.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTLCPAPI.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTUninstall.CopyList = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTUI.CopyList      = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTCPL.CopyList     = 11
SfxFx.CopyList     = 11     ; %windir%\system32
RtkCoInst.CopyList = 11
RTCOM64.CopyList   = 11
Andrea.CopyList	   = 11
Creative.SysFx32.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64

[SignatureAttributes]
RTKVHD64.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
RtkAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSWOW64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSH64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSHP64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTCOMDLL.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkApi64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtCOM64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAC64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAR64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
FMAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTPCEE64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust

[SignatureAttributes.DRM]
DRMLevel=1200

[SignatureAttributes.PETrust]
PETrust=true

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269

[RtkHD.DelReg]
HKLM,Software\RealTek\InitAP
HKCU,Software\RealTek
HKLM,Software\Avance
HKR,Settings

[IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys

[RtkCoInst.CopyList]
RCoInst64.dll

[RtkCoInstInfo]
OriginalInfSourcePath = %1%


[RTUninstall.CopyList]
RtlUpd64.exe

[RTLCPAPI.CopyList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.CopyList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTCOM64.CopyList]
RTCOM64.dll
RtlCPAPI64.dll
RtkCfg64.dll

[RTLCPAPI.DelList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.DelList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTUI.CopyList]
RAVCpl64.exe
SkyTel.exe
AERTSr64.exe
APOPCH.exe

[RTCPL.CopyList]
RTSnMg64.cpl

;; Copy custom SYSFX
[SfxFx.CopyList]
RtkAPO64.dll
RtPgEx64.dll
SRSTSX64.dll
SRSWOW64.dll
SRSTSH64.dll
SRSHP64.dll
RtkApi64.dll
FMAPO64.dll
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll
MBAPO64.dll
MBPPCn64.dll
MBppld64.dll
MBWrp64.dll
RTPCEE64.dll

[Creative.SysFx32.CopyList]
MBAPO32.dll

;; Copy Andrea related modules
[Andrea.CopyList]
AERTAC64.dll
AERTAR64.dll

;;================= Windows 64 ====================
[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,mssysfx.CopyFilesAndRegister
DelFiles  = RTCOMDLL.DelList,RTLCPAPI.DelList
CopyFiles = IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles, RTLCPAPI.CopyList, RTCOMDLL.CopyList, RTUninstall.CopyList, RTUI.CopyList, RTCPL.CopyList, SfxFx.CopyList, RTCOM64.CopyList, Creative.SysFx32.CopyList, Andrea.CopyList
DelReg    = RtkHD.DelReg, RTCOMDLL.DelReg
AddReg    = IntcAzAudModelAddReg, AECBF.AddReg, AZAUD_OEM.AddReg, RTLCPAPI.AddReg, RTCOMDLL.AddReg, RTUninstall.AddReg, RTUI.AddReg, CPL_Class.AddReg
AddProperty  = OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty
RegisterDlls = SfxFx.RegisterDlls, RTCOM64.RegisterDlls, Andrea.RegisterDlls

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.HW]
AddReg=HdAudSecurity.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Services]
AddService = IntcAzAudAddService, 0x00000002, IntcAzAudServiceInstall

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.CoInstallers]
CopyFiles = RtkCoInst.CopyList
AddReg = RtkCoInst.AddReg


[IntcAzAudServiceInstall]
DisplayName   = "Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM)"
ServiceType   = 1
StartType     = 3
ErrorControl  = 1
ServiceBinary = %10%\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
;=============================================================================================
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo

;----------------------------------
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo

;; Register custom SYSFX and property page
[SfxFx.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtkAPO64.dll,1
11,,RtPgEx64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSX64.dll,1
11,,SRSWOW64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSH64.dll,1
11,,SRSHP64.dll,1
11,,RtkApi64.dll,1
11,,FMAPO64.dll,1
11,,MaxxAudioAPO20.dll,1
11,,MBWrp64.dll,1
11,,MBPPCn64.dll,1
11,,RTPCEE64.dll,1

[RTCOM64.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtCOM64.dll,1
11,,RtlCPAPI64.dll,1
11,,RtkCfg64.dll,1

[Andrea.RegisterDlls]
11,,AERTAC64.dll,1
11,,AERTAR64.dll,1

[OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty]
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\RtPgEx64.dll,-200"
DeviceVendorWebSite,,,,"http://www.realtek.com.tw/" ; Place your URL here

;; All FX\\0 entries in the same grouping
[SysFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
[SysRecFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License%,0x00010001,14	; For Andrea license key

;;
;; All EP\\0 entries in the same grouping
;;
;; Set default format to 48kHz, 16-bit, Stereo
;; Add endpoint extension property page
;;
[OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
;48k16bit HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,DC,05,00,08,00,20,00,16,00,18,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
;;HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid%,,%AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID%

[OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,75,00,0c,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RTUninstall.AddReg]
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayName,,"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,UninstallString,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe -r -m -nrg2709"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayIcon,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,Publisher,,%OrganizationName%
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayVersion,,%DriverVersion%

[RTUI.AddReg]
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,RtHDVCpl,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe"
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,Skytel,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe"

[CPL_Class.AddReg]
HKLM,%CPL_CLASS_S%,%NEWCPL_CLASS_KS%,0x00010001 ,0x00000004

[RTLCPAPI.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1\CLSID,,0,%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP\CurVer,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTLCPAPI.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

[RTCOMDLL.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet\CurVer,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\ProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[RTCOMDLL.DelReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[AECBF.AddReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticSourceTracking,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticEchoCancellation,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,Beamforming,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,gamma_noise_weighting,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_csp,0,"1.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_output,0,"0.100000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,cut_off_frequency,0x00010001,0x1770
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,resampling_points,0x00010001,0x101
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,deviation_threshold,0,"0.020000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,min_diff_src,0x00010001,0x5
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,max_verif_range,0x00010001,0xa
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,clustering_thr,0,"0.150000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,activeness_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularize_dynamically,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_static,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_energythreshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_stepsize,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x2
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.990000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_time_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x4
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.985000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_max_filter_norm,0,"0.001000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_tim4e_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_lower_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_higher_frequency,0x00010001,0x258
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_cutoff_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_abm_thresholds,0,"0.800000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_aic_thresholds,0,"4.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_number_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_size_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tsm,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,delta,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_circle,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_spec,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_pulse,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_cons_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_width,0x00010001,0x6
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,U,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,V,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tmsne,0,"2.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,scale_spec_sub,0,"1.200000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint,0x00010001,0x1

[AZAUD_OEM.AddReg]
;;HKR,Settings,RearJackShare,1,1
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpShutsOffRearSpeaker,1,00,00,00,00 ; Headphone does not mute rear speakers
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpMode,1,01,00,00,00 ; Headphone is slaved to rear panel front channels
HKR,GlobalSettings,SpdifOutputEchosRearRenderWhenNoAc3,1,01,00,00,00 ; Slaves rear panel front channels to SPDIF
HKR,GlobalSettings,CenterLfeSwap,1,00,00,00,00 ; No Swap
HKR,Settings,ForceDisableJD,1,0

[HdAudSecurity.AddReg]
; FILE_DEVICE_SOUND
HKR,,DeviceType,0x10001,0x0000001D
; SDDL_DEVOBJ_SYS_ALL_ADM_RWX_WORLD_RWX_RES_RWX HKR,,Security,,"D:P(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GRGWGX;;;BA)(A;;GRGWGX;;;WD)(A;;GRGWGX;;;RC)"


[RtkCoInst.AddReg]
HKR,,CoInstallers32,,"RCoInst64.dll,RtkCoInstaller"

[IntcAzAudModelAddReg]
HKR,,AssociatedFilters,,"wdmaud,swmidi,redbook"
HKR,,Driver,,RTKVHD64.sys

;From 5574
HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,1,00,00,00,0     ; Not doing idle power management when on battery
HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,1,00,00,00,00     ; Not doing idle power management when on AC power
HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00          ; go to D3 for idle power management
;From 5574

HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,mixer,aux"

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%

HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00

; Rear line out 
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg
;;AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutDacName%
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;IntAzAudGuid.RearLineOutDac 
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Name,,%RearLineOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Name,,%FrontHPOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;; Node
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicMute%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Name,,%Node.UAJ1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Name,,%Node.UAJ2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Name,,%Node.SPDIF%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Name,,%Node.FrontLin%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Name,,%Node.Front%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Name,,%Node.Surround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Name,,%Node.BackSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Name,,%Node.Center%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Name,,%Node.LFE%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Name,,%Node.Side%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Name,,%Node.SideSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Name,,%Node.DigitalOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Name,,%Node.DigitalIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Name,,%Node.LineInHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Name,,%Node.Mic2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Name,,%Node.AudioIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;New Framework
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Name,,%Node.RearRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.RearOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.RearYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.RearSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.RearWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Name,,%Node.BlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Name,,%Node.GreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Name,,%Node.BlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Name,,%Node.GreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Name,,%Node.RedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.OrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Name,,%Node.YellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.PurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Name,,%Node.PinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.GoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Name,,%Node.SilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.WhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Name,,%Node.AudioInput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;;;
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Name,,%Node.LineOutVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Name,,%Node.Surr%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Name,,%Node.Surrback%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Name,,%Node.MonoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Name,,%Node.StereoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Name,,%Node.PCBeep%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Name,,%Node.PcBeepVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Name,,%Node.SideHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Name,,%Node.MicLineInVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Name,,%Node.LineIn1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Name,,%Node.LineIn2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Name,,%Node.TVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontAVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Name,,%Node.DisableAnalogCD%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Name,,%Node.LimitedOutput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOutAC3%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Name,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Name,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Name,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Name,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Name,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Name,,%FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Name,,%FjMic1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Name,,%FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Name,,%IntrSubWooferDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Name,,%Node.DigitalMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Name,,%Node.FMRadio%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; HP Rear Capture
[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Front panel headphone
[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Digital input

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;=========================new framework====================================
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%


[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[DefaultOutFormat.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,75,00,0C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,34,12,3C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
MfgName="Realtek"
; not sure if this is localizable
MediaCategories="SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaCategories"
; localizable
OrganizationName="Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
PackageDisplayName="HD Audio Driver"
DriverVersion="6.0.1.5821"

;;
;; PropertyKey GUIDS
;;
PKEY_SYSFX_Association          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid              = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_DisplayName                = "{B725F130-47EF-101A-A5F1-02608C9EEBAC},10"
;;PKEY_DisplayName                = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},4"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},1"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License	= "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd},6"

PKEY_AudioEndpoint_ControlPanelPageProvider = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E}"

;;
;; PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat:  Specifies the default format that is used for rendering/capturing.
;; vartype = VT_BLOB
;;
PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat = "{E4870E26-3CC5-4CD2-BA46-CA0A9A70ED04},3"
PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat = "{B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC},5"

;;CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{EE661557-A649-4cb5-B868-86FCC6251414}"
CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{30A4AD88-9965-4569-85A1-8453A8DE8DA7}"

;;AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{6C57B2A2-91F5-4b90-93D5-FAB82485ECA6}"
AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{31A53A7B-E0D8-4f99-B950-F6C8F25E6731}"

;;SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{19166F23-5F08-47F9-BB57-9F57A977D88E}"
SYSFX_UI_CLSID        = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"
;;SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{B48DEA3F-D962-425a-8D9A-9A5BB37A9904}"
SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID    = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
;;SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{06687E71-F043-403A-BF49-CB591BA6E103}"
SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID   = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
SYSFX_FriendlyName    = "Realtek System Effect"
SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"

;Chaining Property Keys
PKEY_APO_NUM                   = "{d46c4dfd-28b8-4ab8-a45d-70399958ef26},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO1                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},0"
PKEY_LFX_APO1                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},0"
PKEY_UI_APO1                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO2                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},1"
PKEY_LFX_APO2                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},1"
PKEY_UI_APO2                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},1"

;====================================================================
;; Creative GUIDS (old)
;CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{7003f37d-a7ee-485e-a937-804982a00d80}"
;CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{AACCA26C-51F8-4849-9F44-A4B9E933BD3D}"
;CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{E1EF52F2-66BA-4cea-A72A-7BE62138FFC7}"
;
;; Creative GUIDS for chaining
;GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{F8A192FC-A0A8-4AE5-B7A8-6543D2EEC143}"
;GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{68D109F6-5FA5-4322-9A06-26A3CF7E3800}"
;GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{3144C0BA-8563-445e-8A87-27ED9FE65954}"
;====================================================================

; Creative APO Custom Key (New)
PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY   = "{35DF8779-6D98-4476-B3D3-F0FAC0E4F5BD},0"
CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE = "{2D46BA67-0778-48ef-82AF-BF1DB3E45FFE}"

PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},0"
GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{E650330C-4082-462b-ABAF-B0F9F2F542B3}"

; Creative GUIDS (New)
CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}"
CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}"
CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}"

; Creative GUIDS for chaining (New)
GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{0CC838CF-95B2-42cd-BED1-324E39134692}"
GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{625B52E8-3C5F-4d1c-ABD3-DD8E4526F059}"
GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{5E7831EB-451A-45e5-8D14-E2B9DF21396F}"

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining
GUID_RT_APO_GFX         = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
GUID_RT_APO_LFX         = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
GUID_RT_APO_UI          = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"

NUM_APO_SET		= 0x2

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining for Record endpoints
GUID_RT_REC_APO_LFX	= "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
NUM_REC_APO_SET		= 0x2

KSNODETYPE_ANY      = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"
KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER  = "{DFF21CE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE  = "{DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE = "{D1B9CC2A-F519-417f-91C9-55FA65481001}"
REG_BINARY          = 0x00000001

Audio3D_CLSID="{D8F1EEE0-F634-11CF-8700-00A0245D918B}"
AUTORUN="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"
RT_UNINSTALL="Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}"
CPL_CLASS_S="SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Extended Properties\{305CA226-D286-468e-B848-2B2E8E697B74} 2"
NEWCPL_CLASS_KS="%SystemRoot%\\SysWOW64\RTSnMg64.cpl"

RearLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio rear output"
RearLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear output mixer"
RearLineOutDacName="HD Line Out DAC(s) for rear panel"

SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd input"
SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear 2nd mixer"

PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary input"
PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Primary mixer"

PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary output"
PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Primary output mixer"

SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output"
SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output mixer"

SingleLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio input"
SingleLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD input mixer"

SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd output"
SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Secondary output mixer"

HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName="Back Line in/Mic, Front Line in"
HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName="Rear input, Front Line in mixer"

HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName="Line in/Mic in"
HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName="Line in/Mic in Mixer"

RearMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in"
RearMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in Mixer"

FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio front output"
FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD front output mixer"
FrontHPOutDacName="HD Headphone DAC for front panel" 

DigitalInputWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input"
DigitalInputTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input mixer"

IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription = "Danial_K Realtek X-Fi"

DigitalMICWaveDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone"
DigitalMICTopoDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone mixer"

;================================NewFrameWork===========================================
RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (black)"
RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (black)"
RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Green)"
RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Red)"
RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (White)"
RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (White)"
RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (black)"
RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (black)"
RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Green)"
RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Red)"
RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (White)"
RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (White)"
FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (black)"
FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (black)"
FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Green)"
FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Red)"
FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (White)"
FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (White)"
FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (black)"
FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (black)"
FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Green)"
FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Red)"
FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (White)"
FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (White)"
FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName="Internal MIC"
FjMic1WaveDeviceName="MIC In"
FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName="Line In"
RtSpdifWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out"
RtSpdifTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out Mixer"
RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out"
RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out Mixer"
RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out"
RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out Mixer"
RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out"
RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out Mixer"
IntrSubWooferDeviceName="Internal Subwoofer"

; non localizable
KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave="RtStereoMixWave"
RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input"
KSNAME_RtMicInWave="RtMicInWave"
RtMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input"
KSNAME_RtLineInWave="RtLineInWave"
RtLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input"
KSNAME_RtCDInWave="RtCDInWave"
RtCDInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input"
KSNAME_RtAuxInWave="RtAuxInWave"
RtAuxInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave="RtFrontMicInWave"
RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave="RtFrontLineInWave"
RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input"
KSNAME_RtMicArWave="RtMicArWave"
RtMicArWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array input"

KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo="RtStereoMixTopo"
RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicInTopo="RtMicInTopo"
RtMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtLineInTopo="RtLineInTopo"
RtLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtCDInTopo="RtCDInTopo"
RtCDInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input mixer"
KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo="RtAuxInTopo"
RtAuxInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo="RtFrontMicInTopo"
RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo="RtFrontLineInTopo"
RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicArTopo="RtMicArTopo"
RtMicArTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array mixer"

KSNAME_RearLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave="HPRearCaptureWave"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave="HPCPCCaptureWave"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave="FrontPanelHeadphoneWave"
KSNAME_DigitalInputWave="DigitalInputWave"

KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo="RearLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo="HPRearCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo="HPCPCCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo="FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo"
KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo="DigitalInputTopo"
;===============new framework================================
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave2"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo="PrimaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo="SingleLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineInWave="RearLineInWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo="SingleLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave="SecondaryLineOutWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo="SecondaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave="RearLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo="RearLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave="RearLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo="RearLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave="RearLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo="RearLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave="RearLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo="RearLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave="RearLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo="RearLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave="RearLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo="RearLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave="RearLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo="RearLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave="RearLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo="RearLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave="RearLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo="RearLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave="RearLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo="RearLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave="RearLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo="RearLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave="RearLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo="RearLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave="RearMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo="RearMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave="RearMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo="RearMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave="RearMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo="RearMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave="RearMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo="RearMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave="RearMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo="RearMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave="RearMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo="RearMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave="RearMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo="RearMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave="RearMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo="RearMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave="RearMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo="RearMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave="RearMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo="RearMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave="RearMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo="RearMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave="RearMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo="RearMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave="FrontLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo="FrontLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave="FrontLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo="FrontLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave="FrontLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo="FrontLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave="FrontLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo="FrontLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave="FrontLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo="FrontLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave="FrontLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo="FrontLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave="FrontLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo="FrontLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave="FrontLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo="FrontLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave="FrontLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo="FrontLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave="FrontLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo="FrontLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave="FrontLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo="FrontLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave="FrontLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo="FrontLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave="FrontMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo="FrontMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave="FrontMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo="FrontMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave="FrontMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo="FrontMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave="FrontMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo="FrontMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave="FrontMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo="FrontMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave="FrontMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo="FrontMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave="FrontMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo="FrontMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave="FrontMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo="FrontMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave="FrontMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo="FrontMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave="FrontMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo="FrontMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave="FrontMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo="FrontMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave="FrontMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo="FrontMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave="PrimaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo="PrimaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave="SecondaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo="SecondaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifWave="RtSpdifWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo="RtSpdifTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave="RtSpdifHDMIWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo="RtSpdifHDMITopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave="RtSpdifRCAWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo="RtSpdifRCATopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave="RtSpdifOptWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo="RtSpdifOptTopo"

KSNAME_DigitalMICWave="DigitalMICWave"
KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo="DigitalMICTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave="RtHDMI48Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave="RtHDMI4824Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo="RtHDMI48Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo="RtHDMI4824Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave="RtHDMI96Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave="RtHDMI9624Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo="RtHDMI96Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo="RtHDMI9624Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave="RtHDMI192Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave="RtHDMI19224Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo="RtHDMI192Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo="RtHDMI19224Topo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave="RtHDMI48AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave="RtHDMI4824AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo="RtHDMI48ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo="RtHDMI4824ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave="RtHDMI96AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave="RtHDMI9624AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo="RtHDMI96ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo="RtHDMI9624ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave="RtHDMI192AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave="RtHDMI19224AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo="RtHDMI192ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo="RtHDMI19224ATopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave="RtHDMI48DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave="RtHDMI4824DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo="RtHDMI48DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo="RtHDMI4824DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave="RtHDMI96DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave="RtHDMI9624DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo="RtHDMI96DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo="RtHDMI9624DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave="RtHDMI192DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave="RtHDMI19224DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo="RtHDMI192DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo="RtHDMI19224DTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave="RtHDMI48WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave="RtHDMI4824WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo="RtHDMI48WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo="RtHDMI4824WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave="RtHDMI96WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave="RtHDMI9624WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo="RtHDMI96WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo="RtHDMI9624WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave="RtHDMI192WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave="RtHDMI19224WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo="RtHDMI192WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo="RtHDMI19224WTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave="RtHDMI48ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave="RtHDMI4824ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo="RtHDMI48ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo="RtHDMI4824ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave="RtHDMI96ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave="RtHDMI9624ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo="RtHDMI96ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo="RtHDMI9624ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave="RtHDMI192ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave="RtHDMI19224ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo="RtHDMI192ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo="RtHDMI19224ADTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave="RtHDMI48AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave="RtHDMI4824AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo="RtHDMI48AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo="RtHDMI4824AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave="RtHDMI96AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave="RtHDMI9624AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo="RtHDMI96AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo="RtHDMI9624AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave="RtHDMI192AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave="RtHDMI19224AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo="RtHDMI192AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo="RtHDMI19224AWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave="RtHDMI48DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave="RtHDMI4824DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo="RtHDMI48DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo="RtHDMI4824DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave="RtHDMI96DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave="RtHDMI9624DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo="RtHDMI96DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo="RtHDMI9624DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave="RtHDMI192DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave="RtHDMI19224DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo="RtHDMI192DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo="RtHDMI19224DWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave="RtHDMI48ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave="RtHDMI4824ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo="RtHDMI48ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo="RtHDMI4824ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave="RtHDMI96ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave="RtHDMI9624ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo="RtHDMI96ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo="RtHDMI9624ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave="RtHDMI192ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave="RtHDMI19224ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo="RtHDMI192ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo="RtHDMI19224ADWTopo"

;=================Skype======================
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceWave="SkypeVoiceWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInWave="SkypeVoiceInWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceTopo="SkypeVoiceTopo"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInTopo="SkypeVoiceInTopo"
SkypeVoiceWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out Device"
SkypeVoiceInWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice In Device"
SkypeVoiceTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out mixer"
SkypeVoiceInTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice In mixer"
;=================Skype Pin Name(EndPoint)======================
SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice In"
SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out"
;SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"
;SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"


KSCATEGORY_AUDIO = "{6994AD04-93EF-11D0-A3CC-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_RENDER="{65E8773E-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_REALTIME = "{EB115FFC-10C8-4964-831D-6DCB02E6F23F}"

KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY="{DDA54A40-1E4C-11D1-A050-405705C10000}"
Proxy.CLSID ="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"

RTLCPAPI_CLSID="{E9F1F599-7B14-4213-BF46-F992758CAB81}"

RTCOMDLL_CLSID="{CC0CA09A-5B84-43F2-BE5C-9169C192565F}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID2="{A9C2CEBF-36DC-40A3-92E6-ED59FDD9D20D}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID3="{C6606CA5-2108-4CAF-8E52-1953F2DBF716}"

RTKCFG_CLSID="{AF099A7C-45D2-4CE6-9327-EEAAB0395444}"

; guids for rear line out
IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac= "{EEF86A90-3742-4974-B8D2-5370E1C540F6}"
IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac = "{497B34AD-D67F-411c-8076-80D5B4250D67}"

;; Node
GUID.FrontMicVolume     ="{8E1FC059-D41D-417f-8103-FC592A4B32C8}"
GUID.FrontMicMute       ="{65D86BEA-A16C-4e40-9F01-50C559D721B9}"
GUID.UAJ1               ="{E7CD3EA7-072F-4d9f-B94A-744108964E0E}"
GUID.UAJ2               ="{93FCBD9E-08CD-4cbd-B018-5EE0B83E7AF0}"
GUID.SPDIF              ="{7B1A60BA-4F2D-41f6-95B1-5589F90D1ECE}"
GUID.FrontLin           ="{757AB5CF-F4D5-42e4-9609-BF78FC6C712B}"
GUID.Front              ="{8A74FFAE-8766-480f-AF6D-325FCF9AB324}"
GUID.Surround           ="{B25A6526-9703-4117-9D7F-260A5DF5CC34}"
GUID.BackSurround       ="{366E009F-CC06-495c-9959-13E7986FA760}"
GUID.Center             ="{594AC582-B82A-4024-99E7-DC5B358E0F30}"
GUID.LFE                ="{19532773-C332-4de7-BEDD-F888163C3094}"
GUID.Side               ="{A5B27DE2-40F3-469e-9A4D-2CD8D5D9284D}"
GUID.SideSurround       ="{32DD8857-C301-45b4-AB78-4D35E58402DC}"
GUID.DigitalOut         ="{7CB80EC0-9C2D-4924-AA30-3DB3864F8CD6}"
GUID.DigitalIn          ="{4F30E318-2B36-4b46-AF17-36A336363A12}"
GUID.LineInHP           ="{B001EDFD-CF09-402f-8652-2E32AE568508}"
GUID.Mic2               ="{2216D589-3C9F-4843-B4E9-933F2ABCA6D2}"
GUID.FrontPinkInOld        ="{39E595A1-9F2B-4276-A416-8D7A1534F01C}"
GUID.FrontGreenInOld       ="{38CB5F75-F95A-425c-8444-F1C18942DB14}"
GUID.AudioIn            ="{D4649B85-6687-4ec4-8C65-5B7B6248C470}"
GUID.LineOutVolume      ="{9ACC8A34-DBF9-416d-97E7-3B90FE28FBD1}"
GUID.PcBeepVolume       ="{093C0065-6B45-4582-87D7-5A6742F6E859}"
GUID.Surr               ="{38D6C869-D317-4dd2-B1B0-A9CAD8DD9639}"
GUID.Surrback           ="{C6E24B42-19BF-4211-9021-C696E3284C4F}"
GUID.MonoMic            ="{3BEFF10F-1EC8-448f-9654-73067CCE3C6A}"
GUID.StereoMic          ="{AA23B58F-B6D2-4952-B318-A0304B7EDEB3}"
GUID.PCBeep             ="{C57704A3-108F-4760-99BA-6369AD13345D}"
GUID.SideHP             ="{C61C32C2-2BE7-467e-A278-B49E6746921E}"
GUID.MicLineInVolume     ="{5B08FA7D-A8BC-42a6-A1A9-C52AB5FC47A7}"

;; Nodes (localizeable)
Node.FrontMicVolume     ="FrontMic"
Node.FrontMicMute       ="FrontMic Mute"
Node.UAJ1               ="FPink"
Node.UAJ2               ="FGreen"
Node.SPDIF              ="SPDIF"
Node.FrontLin           ="FrontLineIn"
Node.Front              ="Front"
Node.Surround           ="Rear"
Node.BackSurround       ="Back Surround"
Node.Center             ="Center"
Node.LFE                ="Subwoofer"
Node.Side               ="Side"
Node.SideSurround       ="Side Surround"
Node.DigitalOut         ="DigitalOut"
Node.DigitalIn          ="DigitalIn"
Node.LineInHP           ="Line In 1 or 2"
Node.Mic2               ="Microphone2"
Node.FrontPinkInOld        ="FrontPink In"
Node.FrontGreenInOld       ="FrontGreen In"
Node.AudioIn            ="Audio In"
Node.LineOutVolume      = "Line Out"
Node.Surr               ="Surround"
Node.Surrback           ="Surr-Back"
Node.MonoMic            ="Mono Mic"
Node.StereoMic          ="Stereo Mic"
Node.PCBeep             ="PC Beep"
Node.PcBeepVolume       ="PC Beep"
Node.SideHP             ="Side/HP"
Node.MicLineInVolume     ="Mic/Line In"
;;New Framework
GUID.FrontBlackIn            ="{C1857CBB-5FEA-420c-89FD-0479D7D366FB}"
Node.FrontBlackIn            ="Front Black In"
GUID.FrontGreyIn             ="{74B67688-4723-4ec7-A1A6-09F33FF91FDB}"
Node.FrontGreyIn             ="Front Grey In"
GUID.FrontBlueIn             ="{9B0DC1D3-EFC8-4364-8ACD-9172D388F487}"
Node.FrontBlueIn             ="Front Blue In"
GUID.FrontGreenIn            ="{BA697E2A-BC14-4c0d-9E16-3935F2F15E08}"
Node.FrontGreenIn            ="Front Green In"
GUID.FrontRedIn              ="{AC846E6F-5695-4cec-B694-956A2E689AF4}"
Node.FrontRedIn              ="Front Red In"
GUID.FrontOrangeIn           ="{C2BEEC11-5DF2-4fd9-B2D1-B5E2A1E46CB7}"
Node.FrontOrangeIn           ="Front Orange In"
GUID.FrontYellowIn           ="{783FFBEB-79D4-40b8-BBB4-B90479D17F1F}"
Node.FrontYellowIn           ="Front Yellow In"
GUID.FrontPurpleIn           ="{0D95D21C-2FF7-4a66-9526-CC39DA3E749E}"
Node.FrontPurpleIn           ="Front Purple In"
GUID.FrontPinkIn             ="{930A479F-0487-4baa-9672-4C7C36C0EFB2}"
Node.FrontPinkIn             ="Front Pink In"
GUID.FrontGoldenIn           ="{8FED8EA0-0485-408c-9963-D3AC59D34A1F}"
Node.FrontGoldenIn           ="Front Golden In"
GUID.FrontSilverIn           ="{FB0CBA7B-73ED-4880-9A7F-338D67AB1E71}"
Node.FrontSilverIn           ="Front Silver In"
GUID.FrontWhiteIn            ="{788F5056-8394-4bf5-8608-B8BC009F9B0D}"
Node.FrontWhiteIn            ="Front White In"
GUID.RearBlackIn             ="{16238C4C-5B07-4acf-9B1D-72056187853C}"
Node.RearBlackIn             ="Rear Black In"
GUID.RearGreyIn              ="{066ED7CF-26FC-4cd6-8DB0-BDA088FFC7B6}"
Node.RearGreyIn              ="Rear Grey In"
GUID.RearBlueIn              ="{25C9B7B5-B490-4418-B8C9-AE6A9E597D10}"
Node.RearBlueIn              ="Rear Blue In"
GUID.RearGreenIn             ="{D5841A06-2012-49bb-848A-4E3C9D8E83EC}"
Node.RearGreenIn             ="Rear Green In"
GUID.RearRedIn               ="{EEB9FF66-875E-44d0-A7BC-94F8FF8A6B2E}"
Node.RearRedIn               ="Rear Red In"
GUID.RearOrangeIn            ="{656A2737-0A8D-4c24-B11B-2CF3568DF248}"
Node.RearOrangeIn            ="Rear Orange In"
GUID.RearYellowIn            ="{EA1B271B-D19A-41ea-9141-E0FE75259300}"
Node.RearYellowIn            ="Rear Yellow In"
GUID.RearPurpleIn            ="{D907F836-CE83-4354-B62C-B9700CCC0366}"
Node.RearPurpleIn            ="Rear Purple In"
GUID.RearPinkIn              ="{CECB705D-C0D9-4c47-84F6-0A210E9DFD0B}"
Node.RearPinkIn              ="Rear Pink In"
GUID.RearGoldenIn            ="{98B9900B-618A-4bd3-9B62-B206E9AA5F6F}"
Node.RearGoldenIn            ="Rear Golden In"
GUID.RearSilverIn            ="{B8CE8B6A-A73E-494d-8218-F308670F6149}"
Node.RearSilverIn            ="Rear Silver In"
GUID.RearWhiteIn             ="{6D33D369-990F-444b-A4E6-57A29B8F0993}"
Node.RearWhiteIn             ="Rear White In"
;;======================================================================
GUID.BlackIn            ="{2AFE8623-D5B6-49d6-898D-A16A616E571B}"
Node.BlackIn            ="Black In"
GUID.GreyIn             ="{8A965A50-6F78-424c-8EDD-DD904C4C7AAC}"
Node.GreyIn             ="Grey In"
GUID.BlueIn             ="{CD2AAD6D-761E-4b6d-A4C6-8F543A38C099}"
Node.BlueIn             ="Blue In"
GUID.GreenIn            ="{5153DE62-8983-4a02-8F87-2969BC2A279A}"
Node.GreenIn            ="Green In"
GUID.RedIn              ="{6735C4E4-C0DA-473f-8D1F-2FD185C83071}"
Node.RedIn              ="Red In"
GUID.OrangeIn           ="{B89B4F6B-5820-46a0-999C-A9765221DA30}"
Node.OrangeIn           ="Orange In"
GUID.YellowIn           ="{D7F95568-524C-4ef1-A58E-1E8BF3E4443E}"
Node.YellowIn           ="Yellow In"
GUID.PurpleIn           ="{A57DE92C-E432-4432-8166-E02D8C4ACDDC}"
Node.PurpleIn           ="Purple In"
GUID.PinkIn             ="{C0F074E4-0F6A-4b6f-BC09-5DF75D24757F}"
Node.PinkIn             ="Pink In"
GUID.GoldenIn           ="{72DA7D85-CCB7-4bce-BDD7-A8F0E56958B8}"
Node.GoldenIn           ="Golden In"
GUID.SilverIn           ="{892B95E3-FEA5-48b2-93B8-49373E588E38}"
Node.SilverIn           ="Silver In"
GUID.WhiteIn            ="{710CE1E3-334A-4771-A4B2-CFFF54B70DBF}"
Node.WhiteIn            ="White In"
GUID.AudioInput         ="{B8B35FC5-6051-44e0-A3CE-B6E000564C64}"
Node.AudioInput         ="Audio Input"
GUID.LineIn1            ="{1B5D1795-4D18-4057-81DA-06A5FC19F3AC}"
GUID.LineIn2            ="{AD8341CB-C580-46e7-B593-44440EFB4DE8}"
Node.LineIn1            ="Line In 1"
Node.LineIn2            ="Line In 2"
GUID.TVIn               ="{38FAF4E0-3EEF-47d7-AD52-F20AB10340C3}"
Node.TVIn               ="TV In"
GUID.FrontAVIn          ="{E27EEDDE-A24D-4f87-8EDE-5A58E7FF8D70}"
Node.FrontAVIn          ="Front AV In"
GUID.DisableAnalogCD	="{08FDB237-3D34-4c59-9511-56E178AE3E10}"
Node.DisableAnalogCD	="Disable Analog CD"
GUID.LimitedOutput	="{D172D8CE-0235-4b09-92EB-BDE320CFB94C}"
Node.LimitedOutput	="Limited Output"

GUID.RTSPDIFOut			="{8FD300D2-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFOut			="Realtek Digital Output"
GUID.RTHDMIOut			="{9C8E490E-877D-48fe-9EF1-AD83C91CC057}"
Node.RTHDMIOut			="Realtek HDMI Output"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="{3FF4EDB6-3FF3-4b5a-B164-10FFF0367547}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="Realtek Digital Output(RCA)"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="{94FCA009-B26E-4cdc-AC75-051613EF01BB}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"
GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3		="{5E66F238-FF5B-49b9-B3BA-4E8F65399FCD}"
Node.RTHDMIOutAC3		="Can output AC3,DTS,WMA.(Reboot system to apply)"

GUID.RTSPDIFIn			="{8FD300D3-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFIn			="Realtek Digital Input"

GUID.RearLineOutWave3   ="{FDCD16F9-7895-4f2c-9E95-2C4F62DE500D}"
GUID.RearLineOutWave2   ="{73EC718D-EEBD-4305-BD56-E50807C4B3E2}"
GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave ="{D0D252D2-0D9A-47f7-B44B-3FB73C31F6FA}"

GUID.RearLineInBlackWave  ="{29FAD4B6-42C6-46fe-85D2-772B3F38E42B}"
GUID.RearLineInGreyWave   ="{5D3113BA-46E3-4e48-BF97-5E1486E5C845}"
GUID.RearLineInBlueWave   ="{6EDFC84F-270B-43f4-A4DA-F4FA32BE0023}"
GUID.RearLineInGreenWave  ="{4C28B434-D501-4131-A626-D667F954A279}"
GUID.RearLineInRedWave    ="{F9C764D1-0A97-4216-BD80-57D11C86BF21}"
GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave ="{FA3C462A-11E7-4cfe-9C20-4208E87EE2F1}"
GUID.RearLineInYellowWave ="{242792D9-E16F-4e09-9F4A-FD5C910230F2}"
GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave ="{64593A8D-8942-415f-83F7-495232599984}"
GUID.RearLineInPinkWave   ="{3FAF44E8-FC47-4921-AA2A-CB511CD5A340}"
GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave ="{A18CE952-B042-42d4-AE98-6AD616604407}"
GUID.RearLineInSilverWave ="{9ABF55D5-4319-4e1e-A1E6-D720FB153A73}"
GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave  ="{39514CCF-B424-454d-A2DD-7CCCC41902CC}"

GUID.RearMicInBlackWave   ="{963BB9C2-C99A-4278-8C85-0A53FAD66593}"
GUID.RearMicInGreyWave    ="{750D77D8-DD18-45fa-813B-31AAF37D8816}"
GUID.RearMicInBlueWave    ="{D09B4160-D155-4409-814C-7BDFD3DCC115}"
GUID.RearMicInGreenWave   ="{E63A12AB-7A2A-40bf-B5F5-176F3E17A75B}"
GUID.RearMicInRedWave     ="{397BCD99-443F-4f0a-91F7-8CF33B73E7B5}"
GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave  ="{DF15C716-2E97-498c-953B-71B1A6E4BD03}"
GUID.RearMicInYellowWave  ="{A80B8021-3A94-4cba-A31F-A30285215AEB}"
GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave  ="{ADA7C584-EC2C-4bad-9491-38EA3EDC364E}"
GUID.RearMicInPinkWave    ="{9767F352-1066-4606-B843-EB3DFF14AE48}"
GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave  ="{0BF09DFA-1DC9-45d6-9E68-B62FCE22F574}"
GUID.RearMicInSilverWave  ="{D88BF175-E66E-41f6-91A0-1AE5BD7FB550}"
GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave   ="{C949BDB2-0F63-411d-9A1C-FF2C68137986}"

GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave ="{E922348B-F538-48f2-8A46-03610CA3C815}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave  ="{F84AD65F-8888-4076-BA55-15FA42C66D43}"
GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave  ="{EEA8F0C2-15F2-47ba-9939-8B68B99B5A47}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave ="{D9CFB32D-C42A-446d-8D3D-BE3ACF1FE392}"
GUID.FrontLineInRedWave   ="{37E6001D-7297-439e-BB83-EAAA48F54DE1}"
GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave="{0FBC7B0C-368C-468a-ADCA-A9C1DFD67B01}"
GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave="{C1601920-82B6-411d-B1EB-F1B8A9DD2DCD}"
GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave="{F32BA73A-930B-4596-A47F-A9339FB7E24C}"
GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave  ="{9EC96236-A9B3-45b3-8E19-C4F424399457}"
GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave="{9F31B40E-E3D2-4683-8CD8-DD29972CBD6A}"
GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave="{9B706B3E-F3FE-4d4b-B410-468D3E083D98}"
GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave ="{6E56DB59-D4D1-4fa8-9575-AE39763E14C7}"

GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave  ="{063C7B0E-7D63-45ea-BD17-BD2383C9DA48}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave   ="{F6810363-D355-4c27-B60C-DB10B4A6DB1F}"
GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave   ="{4872BA3F-61F9-495f-97C1-0FC6D149B0D8}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave  ="{564C8501-3C26-4051-B3DF-80157C565158}"
GUID.FrontMicInRedWave    ="{FA5703D8-BC38-4759-BDDB-53A0A9977D86}"
GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave ="{2F055121-7B49-4389-AE10-6D8FDB6F9E15}"
GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave ="{67DC169B-1C82-4fb7-B566-CC917F303CD7}"
GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave ="{8DE7D024-880C-4a50-BFBA-6118FA703728}"
GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave   ="{D3D9A153-5556-40a7-8C1B-E476344A524A}"
GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave ="{4F8E73AF-13D0-4ab4-BD05-DA13475B6D99}"
GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave ="{9B72B3D3-32F5-4d3b-868E-C506824ED45A}"
GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave  ="{53824709-A7CA-4432-9423-D47A01938B83}"

GUID.FjIntrMICWave        ="{703EFE0E-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjMic1Wave           ="{703EFE0D-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjLineIn1Wave        ="{703EFE0C-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"

GUID.DigitalMic           ="{7DF69A32-C356-4f5a-A3BB-757B8B5177D4}"
Node.DigitalMic           ="Digital Mic"

GUID.FMRadio              ="{93ED2CB4-7D0D-4c1c-8A91-5AE457E066AD}"
Node.FMRadio              ="FM radio"
GUID.IntrSubWoofer        ="{CE407554-302B-44a8-9455-BB933694A1A5}"
```

attached the file so u cont gotta copy/paste, just rename the file (delete the .txt) tpu dosnt allow me to upload .inf files dirrectly

enjoy

oh forgot, as you see, you just need to re-name that string and bam, you can mod vista drivers like ket!!!


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

here, for those who want their card to say X-Fi insted of the default realtek name(the same mod ket made to the vista drivers, im showing you what he did)

orignal driver name string is as follows 

```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269
```

Kets "mod" to make the device name change


```
[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
```

if you would like i am going to supply a new inf file that will give you the oh so important name change.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's a Benchmark - I don;t know what it all means or even if i chose the correct devices.
Slot1: Ket
Slot2: DK
Slot3: Ket
Slot4: DK


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

```
;
; INF file for installing Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver
;

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDA64.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=03/30/2009, %DriverVersion%

[SourceDisksNames]
222="Realtek HD Audio Installation Disk",,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys=222
RtlCPAPI.dll=222
RTCOMDLL.dll=222
RtlUpd64.exe=222
RTSnMg64.cpl=222
RAVCpl64.exe=222
RtkAPO64.dll=222
RtPgEx64.dll=222
RCoInst64.dll=222
SRSTSX64.dll=222
SRSWOW64.dll=222
SRSTSH64.dll=222
SRSHP64.dll=222
SkyTel.exe=222
RtkApi64.dll=222
RtCOM64.dll=222
RtkCfg64.dll=222
RtkCfg.dll=222
RtlCPAPI64.dll=222
AERTSr64.exe=222
AERTAC64.dll=222
AERTAR64.dll=222
FMAPO64.dll=222
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=222
MBAPO32.dll=222
MBAPO64.dll=222
MBPPCn64.dll=222
MBppld64.dll=222
MBWrp64.dll=222
APOPCH.exe=222
RTPCEE64.dll=222

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10; dirid = \system32\drivers
IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles = 10,system32\drivers
RTLCPAPI.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTCOMDLL.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTLCPAPI.DelList   = 10, SysWOW64\RTCOM
RTUninstall.CopyList = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTUI.CopyList      = 16422, Realtek\Audio\HDA
RTCPL.CopyList     = 11
SfxFx.CopyList     = 11     ; %windir%\system32
RtkCoInst.CopyList = 11
RTCOM64.CopyList   = 11
Andrea.CopyList	   = 11
Creative.SysFx32.CopyList  = 10, SysWOW64

[SignatureAttributes]
RTKVHD64.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
RtkAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSWOW64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSH64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSHP64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTCOMDLL.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkApi64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtCOM64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAC64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAR64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
FMAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTPCEE64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust

[SignatureAttributes.DRM]
DRMLevel=1200

[SignatureAttributes.PETrust]
PETrust=true

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0260
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0267
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0862
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0882
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0885
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0273
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0665
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880
"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269

[RtkHD.DelReg]
HKLM,Software\RealTek\InitAP
HKCU,Software\RealTek
HKLM,Software\Avance
HKR,Settings

[IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys

[RtkCoInst.CopyList]
RCoInst64.dll

[RtkCoInstInfo]
OriginalInfSourcePath = %1%


[RTUninstall.CopyList]
RtlUpd64.exe

[RTLCPAPI.CopyList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.CopyList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTCOM64.CopyList]
RTCOM64.dll
RtlCPAPI64.dll
RtkCfg64.dll

[RTLCPAPI.DelList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.DelList]
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTUI.CopyList]
RAVCpl64.exe
SkyTel.exe
AERTSr64.exe
APOPCH.exe

[RTCPL.CopyList]
RTSnMg64.cpl

;; Copy custom SYSFX
[SfxFx.CopyList]
RtkAPO64.dll
RtPgEx64.dll
SRSTSX64.dll
SRSWOW64.dll
SRSTSH64.dll
SRSHP64.dll
RtkApi64.dll
FMAPO64.dll
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll
MBAPO64.dll
MBPPCn64.dll
MBppld64.dll
MBWrp64.dll
RTPCEE64.dll

[Creative.SysFx32.CopyList]
MBAPO32.dll

;; Copy Andrea related modules
[Andrea.CopyList]
AERTAC64.dll
AERTAR64.dll

;;================= Windows 64 ====================
[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,mssysfx.CopyFilesAndRegister
DelFiles  = RTCOMDLL.DelList,RTLCPAPI.DelList
CopyFiles = IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles, RTLCPAPI.CopyList, RTCOMDLL.CopyList, RTUninstall.CopyList, RTUI.CopyList, RTCPL.CopyList, SfxFx.CopyList, RTCOM64.CopyList, Creative.SysFx32.CopyList, Andrea.CopyList
DelReg    = RtkHD.DelReg, RTCOMDLL.DelReg
AddReg    = IntcAzAudModelAddReg, AECBF.AddReg, AZAUD_OEM.AddReg, RTLCPAPI.AddReg, RTCOMDLL.AddReg, RTUninstall.AddReg, RTUI.AddReg, CPL_Class.AddReg
AddProperty  = OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty
RegisterDlls = SfxFx.RegisterDlls, RTCOM64.RegisterDlls, Andrea.RegisterDlls

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.HW]
AddReg=HdAudSecurity.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Services]
AddService = IntcAzAudAddService, 0x00000002, IntcAzAudServiceInstall

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.CoInstallers]
CopyFiles = RtkCoInst.CopyList
AddReg = RtkCoInst.AddReg


[IntcAzAudServiceInstall]
DisplayName   = "Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM)"
ServiceType   = 1
StartType     = 3
ErrorControl  = 1
ServiceBinary = %10%\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
;=============================================================================================
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo

;----------------------------------
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo

;; Register custom SYSFX and property page
[SfxFx.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtkAPO64.dll,1
11,,RtPgEx64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSX64.dll,1
11,,SRSWOW64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSH64.dll,1
11,,SRSHP64.dll,1
11,,RtkApi64.dll,1
11,,FMAPO64.dll,1
11,,MaxxAudioAPO20.dll,1
11,,MBWrp64.dll,1
11,,MBPPCn64.dll,1
11,,RTPCEE64.dll,1

[RTCOM64.RegisterDlls]
11,,RtCOM64.dll,1
11,,RtlCPAPI64.dll,1
11,,RtkCfg64.dll,1

[Andrea.RegisterDlls]
11,,AERTAC64.dll,1
11,,AERTAR64.dll,1

[OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty]
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\RtPgEx64.dll,-200"
DeviceVendorWebSite,,,,"http://www.realtek.com.tw/" ; Place your URL here

;; All FX\\0 entries in the same grouping
[SysFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_UI_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
[SysRecFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%SYSFX_UI_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License%,0x00010001,14	; For Andrea license key

;;
;; All EP\\0 entries in the same grouping
;;
;; Set default format to 48kHz, 16-bit, Stereo
;; Add endpoint extension property page
;;
[OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
;48k16bit HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,DC,05,00,08,00,20,00,16,00,18,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
;;HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid%,,%AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID%

[OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,75,00,0c,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RTUninstall.AddReg]
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayName,,"Danial_K Realtek X-Fi Driver"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,UninstallString,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe -r -m -nrg2709"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayIcon,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,Publisher,,%OrganizationName%
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayVersion,,%DriverVersion%

[RTUI.AddReg]
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,RtHDVCpl,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe"
HKLM,%AUTORUN%,Skytel,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe"

[CPL_Class.AddReg]
HKLM,%CPL_CLASS_S%,%NEWCPL_CLASS_KS%,0x00010001 ,0x00000004

[RTLCPAPI.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1\CLSID,,0,%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP\CurVer,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTLCPAPI.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

[RTCOMDLL.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet\CurVer,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\ProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[RTCOMDLL.DelReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[AECBF.AddReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticSourceTracking,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticEchoCancellation,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,Beamforming,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,gamma_noise_weighting,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_csp,0,"1.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_output,0,"0.100000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,cut_off_frequency,0x00010001,0x1770
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,resampling_points,0x00010001,0x101
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,deviation_threshold,0,"0.020000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,min_diff_src,0x00010001,0x5
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,max_verif_range,0x00010001,0xa
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,clustering_thr,0,"0.150000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,activeness_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularize_dynamically,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_static,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_energythreshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_stepsize,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x2
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.990000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_time_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x4
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.985000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_max_filter_norm,0,"0.001000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_tim4e_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_lower_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_higher_frequency,0x00010001,0x258
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_cutoff_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_abm_thresholds,0,"0.800000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_aic_thresholds,0,"4.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_number_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_size_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tsm,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,delta,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_circle,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_spec,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_pulse,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_cons_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_width,0x00010001,0x6
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,U,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,V,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tmsne,0,"2.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,scale_spec_sub,0,"1.200000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint,0x00010001,0x1

[AZAUD_OEM.AddReg]
;;HKR,Settings,RearJackShare,1,1
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpShutsOffRearSpeaker,1,00,00,00,00 ; Headphone does not mute rear speakers
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpMode,1,01,00,00,00 ; Headphone is slaved to rear panel front channels
HKR,GlobalSettings,SpdifOutputEchosRearRenderWhenNoAc3,1,01,00,00,00 ; Slaves rear panel front channels to SPDIF
HKR,GlobalSettings,CenterLfeSwap,1,00,00,00,00 ; No Swap
HKR,Settings,ForceDisableJD,1,0

[HdAudSecurity.AddReg]
; FILE_DEVICE_SOUND
HKR,,DeviceType,0x10001,0x0000001D
; SDDL_DEVOBJ_SYS_ALL_ADM_RWX_WORLD_RWX_RES_RWX HKR,,Security,,"D:P(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GRGWGX;;;BA)(A;;GRGWGX;;;WD)(A;;GRGWGX;;;RC)"


[RtkCoInst.AddReg]
HKR,,CoInstallers32,,"RCoInst64.dll,RtkCoInstaller"

[IntcAzAudModelAddReg]
HKR,,AssociatedFilters,,"wdmaud,swmidi,redbook"
HKR,,Driver,,RTKVHD64.sys

;From 5574
HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,1,00,00,00,0     ; Not doing idle power management when on battery
HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,1,00,00,00,00     ; Not doing idle power management when on AC power
HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00          ; go to D3 for idle power management
;From 5574

HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,mixer,aux"

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%

HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00

; Rear line out 
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg
;;AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutDacName%
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;IntAzAudGuid.RearLineOutDac 
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Name,,%RearLineOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Name,,%FrontHPOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;; Node
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicMute%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Name,,%Node.UAJ1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Name,,%Node.UAJ2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Name,,%Node.SPDIF%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Name,,%Node.FrontLin%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Name,,%Node.Front%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Name,,%Node.Surround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Name,,%Node.BackSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Name,,%Node.Center%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Name,,%Node.LFE%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Name,,%Node.Side%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Name,,%Node.SideSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Name,,%Node.DigitalOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Name,,%Node.DigitalIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Name,,%Node.LineInHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Name,,%Node.Mic2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Name,,%Node.AudioIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;New Framework
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Name,,%Node.RearRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.RearOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.RearYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.RearSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.RearWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Name,,%Node.BlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Name,,%Node.GreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Name,,%Node.BlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Name,,%Node.GreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Name,,%Node.RedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.OrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Name,,%Node.YellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.PurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Name,,%Node.PinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.GoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Name,,%Node.SilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.WhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Name,,%Node.AudioInput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;;;
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Name,,%Node.LineOutVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Name,,%Node.Surr%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Name,,%Node.Surrback%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Name,,%Node.MonoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Name,,%Node.StereoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Name,,%Node.PCBeep%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Name,,%Node.PcBeepVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Name,,%Node.SideHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Name,,%Node.MicLineInVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Name,,%Node.LineIn1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Name,,%Node.LineIn2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Name,,%Node.TVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontAVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Name,,%Node.DisableAnalogCD%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Name,,%Node.LimitedOutput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOutAC3%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Name,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Name,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Name,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Name,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Name,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Name,,%FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Name,,%FjMic1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Name,,%FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Name,,%IntrSubWooferDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Name,,%Node.DigitalMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Name,,%Node.FMRadio%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; HP Rear Capture
[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Front panel headphone
[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Digital input

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;=========================new framework====================================
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%


[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[DefaultOutFormat.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,75,00,0C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,34,12,3C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
MfgName="Realtek"
; not sure if this is localizable
MediaCategories="SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaCategories"
; localizable
OrganizationName="Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
PackageDisplayName="HD Audio Driver"
DriverVersion="6.0.1.5821"

;;
;; PropertyKey GUIDS
;;
PKEY_SYSFX_Association          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid              = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_DisplayName                = "{B725F130-47EF-101A-A5F1-02608C9EEBAC},10"
;;PKEY_DisplayName                = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},4"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},1"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License	= "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd},6"

PKEY_AudioEndpoint_ControlPanelPageProvider = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E}"

;;
;; PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat:  Specifies the default format that is used for rendering/capturing.
;; vartype = VT_BLOB
;;
PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat = "{E4870E26-3CC5-4CD2-BA46-CA0A9A70ED04},3"
PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat = "{B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC},5"

;;CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{EE661557-A649-4cb5-B868-86FCC6251414}"
CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{30A4AD88-9965-4569-85A1-8453A8DE8DA7}"

;;AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{6C57B2A2-91F5-4b90-93D5-FAB82485ECA6}"
AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{31A53A7B-E0D8-4f99-B950-F6C8F25E6731}"

;;SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{19166F23-5F08-47F9-BB57-9F57A977D88E}"
SYSFX_UI_CLSID        = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"
;;SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{B48DEA3F-D962-425a-8D9A-9A5BB37A9904}"
SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID    = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
;;SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{06687E71-F043-403A-BF49-CB591BA6E103}"
SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID   = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
SYSFX_FriendlyName    = "Realtek System Effect"
SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"

;Chaining Property Keys
PKEY_APO_NUM                   = "{d46c4dfd-28b8-4ab8-a45d-70399958ef26},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO1                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},0"
PKEY_LFX_APO1                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},0"
PKEY_UI_APO1                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO2                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},1"
PKEY_LFX_APO2                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},1"
PKEY_UI_APO2                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},1"

;====================================================================
;; Creative GUIDS (old)
;CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{7003f37d-a7ee-485e-a937-804982a00d80}"
;CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{AACCA26C-51F8-4849-9F44-A4B9E933BD3D}"
;CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{E1EF52F2-66BA-4cea-A72A-7BE62138FFC7}"
;
;; Creative GUIDS for chaining
;GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{F8A192FC-A0A8-4AE5-B7A8-6543D2EEC143}"
;GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{68D109F6-5FA5-4322-9A06-26A3CF7E3800}"
;GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{3144C0BA-8563-445e-8A87-27ED9FE65954}"
;====================================================================

; Creative APO Custom Key (New)
PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY   = "{35DF8779-6D98-4476-B3D3-F0FAC0E4F5BD},0"
CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE = "{2D46BA67-0778-48ef-82AF-BF1DB3E45FFE}"

PKEY_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},0"
GUID_MBAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{E650330C-4082-462b-ABAF-B0F9F2F542B3}"

; Creative GUIDS (New)
CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{74C7569D-ED69-4292-9886-CC89DD455744}"
CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}"
CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}"

; Creative GUIDS for chaining (New)
GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{0CC838CF-95B2-42cd-BED1-324E39134692}"
GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{625B52E8-3C5F-4d1c-ABD3-DD8E4526F059}"
GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{5E7831EB-451A-45e5-8D14-E2B9DF21396F}"

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining
GUID_RT_APO_GFX         = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
GUID_RT_APO_LFX         = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
GUID_RT_APO_UI          = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"

NUM_APO_SET		= 0x2

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining for Record endpoints
GUID_RT_REC_APO_LFX	= "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
NUM_REC_APO_SET		= 0x2

KSNODETYPE_ANY      = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"
KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER  = "{DFF21CE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE  = "{DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE = "{D1B9CC2A-F519-417f-91C9-55FA65481001}"
REG_BINARY          = 0x00000001

Audio3D_CLSID="{D8F1EEE0-F634-11CF-8700-00A0245D918B}"
AUTORUN="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"
RT_UNINSTALL="Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}"
CPL_CLASS_S="SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Extended Properties\{305CA226-D286-468e-B848-2B2E8E697B74} 2"
NEWCPL_CLASS_KS="%SystemRoot%\\SysWOW64\RTSnMg64.cpl"

RearLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio rear output"
RearLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear output mixer"
RearLineOutDacName="HD Line Out DAC(s) for rear panel"

SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd input"
SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear 2nd mixer"

PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary input"
PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Primary mixer"

PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary output"
PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Primary output mixer"

SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output"
SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output mixer"

SingleLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio input"
SingleLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD input mixer"

SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd output"
SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Secondary output mixer"

HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName="Back Line in/Mic, Front Line in"
HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName="Rear input, Front Line in mixer"

HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName="Line in/Mic in"
HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName="Line in/Mic in Mixer"

RearMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in"
RearMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in Mixer"

FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio front output"
FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD front output mixer"
FrontHPOutDacName="HD Headphone DAC for front panel" 

DigitalInputWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input"
DigitalInputTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input mixer"

IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription = "Danial_K Realtek X-Fi"

DigitalMICWaveDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone"
DigitalMICTopoDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone mixer"

;================================NewFrameWork===========================================
RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (black)"
RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (black)"
RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Green)"
RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Red)"
RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (White)"
RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (White)"
RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (black)"
RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (black)"
RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Green)"
RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Red)"
RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (White)"
RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (White)"
FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (black)"
FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (black)"
FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Green)"
FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Red)"
FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (White)"
FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (White)"
FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (black)"
FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (black)"
FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Green)"
FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Red)"
FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (White)"
FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (White)"
FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName="Internal MIC"
FjMic1WaveDeviceName="MIC In"
FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName="Line In"
RtSpdifWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out"
RtSpdifTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out Mixer"
RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out"
RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out Mixer"
RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out"
RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out Mixer"
RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out"
RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out Mixer"
IntrSubWooferDeviceName="Internal Subwoofer"

; non localizable
KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave="RtStereoMixWave"
RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input"
KSNAME_RtMicInWave="RtMicInWave"
RtMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input"
KSNAME_RtLineInWave="RtLineInWave"
RtLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input"
KSNAME_RtCDInWave="RtCDInWave"
RtCDInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input"
KSNAME_RtAuxInWave="RtAuxInWave"
RtAuxInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave="RtFrontMicInWave"
RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave="RtFrontLineInWave"
RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input"
KSNAME_RtMicArWave="RtMicArWave"
RtMicArWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array input"

KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo="RtStereoMixTopo"
RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicInTopo="RtMicInTopo"
RtMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtLineInTopo="RtLineInTopo"
RtLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtCDInTopo="RtCDInTopo"
RtCDInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input mixer"
KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo="RtAuxInTopo"
RtAuxInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo="RtFrontMicInTopo"
RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo="RtFrontLineInTopo"
RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicArTopo="RtMicArTopo"
RtMicArTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array mixer"

KSNAME_RearLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave="HPRearCaptureWave"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave="HPCPCCaptureWave"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave="FrontPanelHeadphoneWave"
KSNAME_DigitalInputWave="DigitalInputWave"

KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo="RearLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo="HPRearCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo="HPCPCCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo="FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo"
KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo="DigitalInputTopo"
;===============new framework================================
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave2"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo="PrimaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo="SingleLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineInWave="RearLineInWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo="SingleLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave="SecondaryLineOutWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo="SecondaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave="RearLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo="RearLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave="RearLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo="RearLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave="RearLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo="RearLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave="RearLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo="RearLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave="RearLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo="RearLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave="RearLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo="RearLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave="RearLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo="RearLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave="RearLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo="RearLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave="RearLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo="RearLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave="RearLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo="RearLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave="RearLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo="RearLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave="RearLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo="RearLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave="RearMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo="RearMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave="RearMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo="RearMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave="RearMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo="RearMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave="RearMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo="RearMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave="RearMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo="RearMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave="RearMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo="RearMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave="RearMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo="RearMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave="RearMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo="RearMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave="RearMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo="RearMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave="RearMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo="RearMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave="RearMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo="RearMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave="RearMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo="RearMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave="FrontLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo="FrontLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave="FrontLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo="FrontLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave="FrontLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo="FrontLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave="FrontLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo="FrontLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave="FrontLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo="FrontLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave="FrontLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo="FrontLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave="FrontLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo="FrontLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave="FrontLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo="FrontLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave="FrontLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo="FrontLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave="FrontLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo="FrontLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave="FrontLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo="FrontLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave="FrontLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo="FrontLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave="FrontMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo="FrontMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave="FrontMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo="FrontMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave="FrontMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo="FrontMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave="FrontMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo="FrontMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave="FrontMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo="FrontMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave="FrontMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo="FrontMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave="FrontMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo="FrontMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave="FrontMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo="FrontMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave="FrontMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo="FrontMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave="FrontMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo="FrontMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave="FrontMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo="FrontMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave="FrontMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo="FrontMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave="PrimaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo="PrimaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave="SecondaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo="SecondaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifWave="RtSpdifWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo="RtSpdifTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave="RtSpdifHDMIWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo="RtSpdifHDMITopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave="RtSpdifRCAWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo="RtSpdifRCATopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave="RtSpdifOptWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo="RtSpdifOptTopo"

KSNAME_DigitalMICWave="DigitalMICWave"
KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo="DigitalMICTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave="RtHDMI48Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave="RtHDMI4824Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo="RtHDMI48Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo="RtHDMI4824Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave="RtHDMI96Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave="RtHDMI9624Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo="RtHDMI96Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo="RtHDMI9624Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave="RtHDMI192Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave="RtHDMI19224Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo="RtHDMI192Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo="RtHDMI19224Topo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave="RtHDMI48AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave="RtHDMI4824AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo="RtHDMI48ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo="RtHDMI4824ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave="RtHDMI96AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave="RtHDMI9624AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo="RtHDMI96ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo="RtHDMI9624ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave="RtHDMI192AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave="RtHDMI19224AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo="RtHDMI192ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo="RtHDMI19224ATopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave="RtHDMI48DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave="RtHDMI4824DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo="RtHDMI48DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo="RtHDMI4824DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave="RtHDMI96DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave="RtHDMI9624DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo="RtHDMI96DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo="RtHDMI9624DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave="RtHDMI192DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave="RtHDMI19224DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo="RtHDMI192DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo="RtHDMI19224DTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave="RtHDMI48WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave="RtHDMI4824WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo="RtHDMI48WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo="RtHDMI4824WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave="RtHDMI96WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave="RtHDMI9624WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo="RtHDMI96WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo="RtHDMI9624WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave="RtHDMI192WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave="RtHDMI19224WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo="RtHDMI192WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo="RtHDMI19224WTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave="RtHDMI48ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave="RtHDMI4824ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo="RtHDMI48ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo="RtHDMI4824ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave="RtHDMI96ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave="RtHDMI9624ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo="RtHDMI96ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo="RtHDMI9624ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave="RtHDMI192ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave="RtHDMI19224ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo="RtHDMI192ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo="RtHDMI19224ADTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave="RtHDMI48AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave="RtHDMI4824AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo="RtHDMI48AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo="RtHDMI4824AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave="RtHDMI96AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave="RtHDMI9624AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo="RtHDMI96AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo="RtHDMI9624AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave="RtHDMI192AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave="RtHDMI19224AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo="RtHDMI192AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo="RtHDMI19224AWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave="RtHDMI48DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave="RtHDMI4824DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo="RtHDMI48DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo="RtHDMI4824DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave="RtHDMI96DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave="RtHDMI9624DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo="RtHDMI96DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo="RtHDMI9624DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave="RtHDMI192DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave="RtHDMI19224DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo="RtHDMI192DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo="RtHDMI19224DWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave="RtHDMI48ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave="RtHDMI4824ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo="RtHDMI48ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo="RtHDMI4824ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave="RtHDMI96ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave="RtHDMI9624ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo="RtHDMI96ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo="RtHDMI9624ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave="RtHDMI192ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave="RtHDMI19224ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo="RtHDMI192ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo="RtHDMI19224ADWTopo"

;=================Skype======================
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceWave="SkypeVoiceWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInWave="SkypeVoiceInWave"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceTopo="SkypeVoiceTopo"
KSNAME_SkypeVoiceInTopo="SkypeVoiceInTopo"
SkypeVoiceWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out Device"
SkypeVoiceInWaveDeviceName="Realtek Voice In Device"
SkypeVoiceTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out mixer"
SkypeVoiceInTopoDeviceName="Realtek Voice In mixer"
;=================Skype Pin Name(EndPoint)======================
SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice In"
SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Out"
;SkypeVoiceInDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"
;SkypeVoiceOutDeviceName="Realtek Voice Device"


KSCATEGORY_AUDIO = "{6994AD04-93EF-11D0-A3CC-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_RENDER="{65E8773E-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_REALTIME = "{EB115FFC-10C8-4964-831D-6DCB02E6F23F}"

KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY="{DDA54A40-1E4C-11D1-A050-405705C10000}"
Proxy.CLSID ="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"

RTLCPAPI_CLSID="{E9F1F599-7B14-4213-BF46-F992758CAB81}"

RTCOMDLL_CLSID="{CC0CA09A-5B84-43F2-BE5C-9169C192565F}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID2="{A9C2CEBF-36DC-40A3-92E6-ED59FDD9D20D}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID3="{C6606CA5-2108-4CAF-8E52-1953F2DBF716}"

RTKCFG_CLSID="{AF099A7C-45D2-4CE6-9327-EEAAB0395444}"

; guids for rear line out
IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac= "{EEF86A90-3742-4974-B8D2-5370E1C540F6}"
IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac = "{497B34AD-D67F-411c-8076-80D5B4250D67}"

;; Node
GUID.FrontMicVolume     ="{8E1FC059-D41D-417f-8103-FC592A4B32C8}"
GUID.FrontMicMute       ="{65D86BEA-A16C-4e40-9F01-50C559D721B9}"
GUID.UAJ1               ="{E7CD3EA7-072F-4d9f-B94A-744108964E0E}"
GUID.UAJ2               ="{93FCBD9E-08CD-4cbd-B018-5EE0B83E7AF0}"
GUID.SPDIF              ="{7B1A60BA-4F2D-41f6-95B1-5589F90D1ECE}"
GUID.FrontLin           ="{757AB5CF-F4D5-42e4-9609-BF78FC6C712B}"
GUID.Front              ="{8A74FFAE-8766-480f-AF6D-325FCF9AB324}"
GUID.Surround           ="{B25A6526-9703-4117-9D7F-260A5DF5CC34}"
GUID.BackSurround       ="{366E009F-CC06-495c-9959-13E7986FA760}"
GUID.Center             ="{594AC582-B82A-4024-99E7-DC5B358E0F30}"
GUID.LFE                ="{19532773-C332-4de7-BEDD-F888163C3094}"
GUID.Side               ="{A5B27DE2-40F3-469e-9A4D-2CD8D5D9284D}"
GUID.SideSurround       ="{32DD8857-C301-45b4-AB78-4D35E58402DC}"
GUID.DigitalOut         ="{7CB80EC0-9C2D-4924-AA30-3DB3864F8CD6}"
GUID.DigitalIn          ="{4F30E318-2B36-4b46-AF17-36A336363A12}"
GUID.LineInHP           ="{B001EDFD-CF09-402f-8652-2E32AE568508}"
GUID.Mic2               ="{2216D589-3C9F-4843-B4E9-933F2ABCA6D2}"
GUID.FrontPinkInOld        ="{39E595A1-9F2B-4276-A416-8D7A1534F01C}"
GUID.FrontGreenInOld       ="{38CB5F75-F95A-425c-8444-F1C18942DB14}"
GUID.AudioIn            ="{D4649B85-6687-4ec4-8C65-5B7B6248C470}"
GUID.LineOutVolume      ="{9ACC8A34-DBF9-416d-97E7-3B90FE28FBD1}"
GUID.PcBeepVolume       ="{093C0065-6B45-4582-87D7-5A6742F6E859}"
GUID.Surr               ="{38D6C869-D317-4dd2-B1B0-A9CAD8DD9639}"
GUID.Surrback           ="{C6E24B42-19BF-4211-9021-C696E3284C4F}"
GUID.MonoMic            ="{3BEFF10F-1EC8-448f-9654-73067CCE3C6A}"
GUID.StereoMic          ="{AA23B58F-B6D2-4952-B318-A0304B7EDEB3}"
GUID.PCBeep             ="{C57704A3-108F-4760-99BA-6369AD13345D}"
GUID.SideHP             ="{C61C32C2-2BE7-467e-A278-B49E6746921E}"
GUID.MicLineInVolume     ="{5B08FA7D-A8BC-42a6-A1A9-C52AB5FC47A7}"

;; Nodes (localizeable)
Node.FrontMicVolume     ="FrontMic"
Node.FrontMicMute       ="FrontMic Mute"
Node.UAJ1               ="FPink"
Node.UAJ2               ="FGreen"
Node.SPDIF              ="SPDIF"
Node.FrontLin           ="FrontLineIn"
Node.Front              ="Front"
Node.Surround           ="Rear"
Node.BackSurround       ="Back Surround"
Node.Center             ="Center"
Node.LFE                ="Subwoofer"
Node.Side               ="Side"
Node.SideSurround       ="Side Surround"
Node.DigitalOut         ="DigitalOut"
Node.DigitalIn          ="DigitalIn"
Node.LineInHP           ="Line In 1 or 2"
Node.Mic2               ="Microphone2"
Node.FrontPinkInOld        ="FrontPink In"
Node.FrontGreenInOld       ="FrontGreen In"
Node.AudioIn            ="Audio In"
Node.LineOutVolume      = "Line Out"
Node.Surr               ="Surround"
Node.Surrback           ="Surr-Back"
Node.MonoMic            ="Mono Mic"
Node.StereoMic          ="Stereo Mic"
Node.PCBeep             ="PC Beep"
Node.PcBeepVolume       ="PC Beep"
Node.SideHP             ="Side/HP"
Node.MicLineInVolume     ="Mic/Line In"
;;New Framework
GUID.FrontBlackIn            ="{C1857CBB-5FEA-420c-89FD-0479D7D366FB}"
Node.FrontBlackIn            ="Front Black In"
GUID.FrontGreyIn             ="{74B67688-4723-4ec7-A1A6-09F33FF91FDB}"
Node.FrontGreyIn             ="Front Grey In"
GUID.FrontBlueIn             ="{9B0DC1D3-EFC8-4364-8ACD-9172D388F487}"
Node.FrontBlueIn             ="Front Blue In"
GUID.FrontGreenIn            ="{BA697E2A-BC14-4c0d-9E16-3935F2F15E08}"
Node.FrontGreenIn            ="Front Green In"
GUID.FrontRedIn              ="{AC846E6F-5695-4cec-B694-956A2E689AF4}"
Node.FrontRedIn              ="Front Red In"
GUID.FrontOrangeIn           ="{C2BEEC11-5DF2-4fd9-B2D1-B5E2A1E46CB7}"
Node.FrontOrangeIn           ="Front Orange In"
GUID.FrontYellowIn           ="{783FFBEB-79D4-40b8-BBB4-B90479D17F1F}"
Node.FrontYellowIn           ="Front Yellow In"
GUID.FrontPurpleIn           ="{0D95D21C-2FF7-4a66-9526-CC39DA3E749E}"
Node.FrontPurpleIn           ="Front Purple In"
GUID.FrontPinkIn             ="{930A479F-0487-4baa-9672-4C7C36C0EFB2}"
Node.FrontPinkIn             ="Front Pink In"
GUID.FrontGoldenIn           ="{8FED8EA0-0485-408c-9963-D3AC59D34A1F}"
Node.FrontGoldenIn           ="Front Golden In"
GUID.FrontSilverIn           ="{FB0CBA7B-73ED-4880-9A7F-338D67AB1E71}"
Node.FrontSilverIn           ="Front Silver In"
GUID.FrontWhiteIn            ="{788F5056-8394-4bf5-8608-B8BC009F9B0D}"
Node.FrontWhiteIn            ="Front White In"
GUID.RearBlackIn             ="{16238C4C-5B07-4acf-9B1D-72056187853C}"
Node.RearBlackIn             ="Rear Black In"
GUID.RearGreyIn              ="{066ED7CF-26FC-4cd6-8DB0-BDA088FFC7B6}"
Node.RearGreyIn              ="Rear Grey In"
GUID.RearBlueIn              ="{25C9B7B5-B490-4418-B8C9-AE6A9E597D10}"
Node.RearBlueIn              ="Rear Blue In"
GUID.RearGreenIn             ="{D5841A06-2012-49bb-848A-4E3C9D8E83EC}"
Node.RearGreenIn             ="Rear Green In"
GUID.RearRedIn               ="{EEB9FF66-875E-44d0-A7BC-94F8FF8A6B2E}"
Node.RearRedIn               ="Rear Red In"
GUID.RearOrangeIn            ="{656A2737-0A8D-4c24-B11B-2CF3568DF248}"
Node.RearOrangeIn            ="Rear Orange In"
GUID.RearYellowIn            ="{EA1B271B-D19A-41ea-9141-E0FE75259300}"
Node.RearYellowIn            ="Rear Yellow In"
GUID.RearPurpleIn            ="{D907F836-CE83-4354-B62C-B9700CCC0366}"
Node.RearPurpleIn            ="Rear Purple In"
GUID.RearPinkIn              ="{CECB705D-C0D9-4c47-84F6-0A210E9DFD0B}"
Node.RearPinkIn              ="Rear Pink In"
GUID.RearGoldenIn            ="{98B9900B-618A-4bd3-9B62-B206E9AA5F6F}"
Node.RearGoldenIn            ="Rear Golden In"
GUID.RearSilverIn            ="{B8CE8B6A-A73E-494d-8218-F308670F6149}"
Node.RearSilverIn            ="Rear Silver In"
GUID.RearWhiteIn             ="{6D33D369-990F-444b-A4E6-57A29B8F0993}"
Node.RearWhiteIn             ="Rear White In"
;;======================================================================
GUID.BlackIn            ="{2AFE8623-D5B6-49d6-898D-A16A616E571B}"
Node.BlackIn            ="Black In"
GUID.GreyIn             ="{8A965A50-6F78-424c-8EDD-DD904C4C7AAC}"
Node.GreyIn             ="Grey In"
GUID.BlueIn             ="{CD2AAD6D-761E-4b6d-A4C6-8F543A38C099}"
Node.BlueIn             ="Blue In"
GUID.GreenIn            ="{5153DE62-8983-4a02-8F87-2969BC2A279A}"
Node.GreenIn            ="Green In"
GUID.RedIn              ="{6735C4E4-C0DA-473f-8D1F-2FD185C83071}"
Node.RedIn              ="Red In"
GUID.OrangeIn           ="{B89B4F6B-5820-46a0-999C-A9765221DA30}"
Node.OrangeIn           ="Orange In"
GUID.YellowIn           ="{D7F95568-524C-4ef1-A58E-1E8BF3E4443E}"
Node.YellowIn           ="Yellow In"
GUID.PurpleIn           ="{A57DE92C-E432-4432-8166-E02D8C4ACDDC}"
Node.PurpleIn           ="Purple In"
GUID.PinkIn             ="{C0F074E4-0F6A-4b6f-BC09-5DF75D24757F}"
Node.PinkIn             ="Pink In"
GUID.GoldenIn           ="{72DA7D85-CCB7-4bce-BDD7-A8F0E56958B8}"
Node.GoldenIn           ="Golden In"
GUID.SilverIn           ="{892B95E3-FEA5-48b2-93B8-49373E588E38}"
Node.SilverIn           ="Silver In"
GUID.WhiteIn            ="{710CE1E3-334A-4771-A4B2-CFFF54B70DBF}"
Node.WhiteIn            ="White In"
GUID.AudioInput         ="{B8B35FC5-6051-44e0-A3CE-B6E000564C64}"
Node.AudioInput         ="Audio Input"
GUID.LineIn1            ="{1B5D1795-4D18-4057-81DA-06A5FC19F3AC}"
GUID.LineIn2            ="{AD8341CB-C580-46e7-B593-44440EFB4DE8}"
Node.LineIn1            ="Line In 1"
Node.LineIn2            ="Line In 2"
GUID.TVIn               ="{38FAF4E0-3EEF-47d7-AD52-F20AB10340C3}"
Node.TVIn               ="TV In"
GUID.FrontAVIn          ="{E27EEDDE-A24D-4f87-8EDE-5A58E7FF8D70}"
Node.FrontAVIn          ="Front AV In"
GUID.DisableAnalogCD	="{08FDB237-3D34-4c59-9511-56E178AE3E10}"
Node.DisableAnalogCD	="Disable Analog CD"
GUID.LimitedOutput	="{D172D8CE-0235-4b09-92EB-BDE320CFB94C}"
Node.LimitedOutput	="Limited Output"

GUID.RTSPDIFOut			="{8FD300D2-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFOut			="Realtek Digital Output"
GUID.RTHDMIOut			="{9C8E490E-877D-48fe-9EF1-AD83C91CC057}"
Node.RTHDMIOut			="Realtek HDMI Output"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="{3FF4EDB6-3FF3-4b5a-B164-10FFF0367547}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA		="Realtek Digital Output(RCA)"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="{94FCA009-B26E-4cdc-AC75-051613EF01BB}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt		="Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"
GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3		="{5E66F238-FF5B-49b9-B3BA-4E8F65399FCD}"
Node.RTHDMIOutAC3		="Can output AC3,DTS,WMA.(Reboot system to apply)"

GUID.RTSPDIFIn			="{8FD300D3-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFIn			="Realtek Digital Input"

GUID.RearLineOutWave3   ="{FDCD16F9-7895-4f2c-9E95-2C4F62DE500D}"
GUID.RearLineOutWave2   ="{73EC718D-EEBD-4305-BD56-E50807C4B3E2}"
GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave ="{D0D252D2-0D9A-47f7-B44B-3FB73C31F6FA}"

GUID.RearLineInBlackWave  ="{29FAD4B6-42C6-46fe-85D2-772B3F38E42B}"
GUID.RearLineInGreyWave   ="{5D3113BA-46E3-4e48-BF97-5E1486E5C845}"
GUID.RearLineInBlueWave   ="{6EDFC84F-270B-43f4-A4DA-F4FA32BE0023}"
GUID.RearLineInGreenWave  ="{4C28B434-D501-4131-A626-D667F954A279}"
GUID.RearLineInRedWave    ="{F9C764D1-0A97-4216-BD80-57D11C86BF21}"
GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave ="{FA3C462A-11E7-4cfe-9C20-4208E87EE2F1}"
GUID.RearLineInYellowWave ="{242792D9-E16F-4e09-9F4A-FD5C910230F2}"
GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave ="{64593A8D-8942-415f-83F7-495232599984}"
GUID.RearLineInPinkWave   ="{3FAF44E8-FC47-4921-AA2A-CB511CD5A340}"
GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave ="{A18CE952-B042-42d4-AE98-6AD616604407}"
GUID.RearLineInSilverWave ="{9ABF55D5-4319-4e1e-A1E6-D720FB153A73}"
GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave  ="{39514CCF-B424-454d-A2DD-7CCCC41902CC}"

GUID.RearMicInBlackWave   ="{963BB9C2-C99A-4278-8C85-0A53FAD66593}"
GUID.RearMicInGreyWave    ="{750D77D8-DD18-45fa-813B-31AAF37D8816}"
GUID.RearMicInBlueWave    ="{D09B4160-D155-4409-814C-7BDFD3DCC115}"
GUID.RearMicInGreenWave   ="{E63A12AB-7A2A-40bf-B5F5-176F3E17A75B}"
GUID.RearMicInRedWave     ="{397BCD99-443F-4f0a-91F7-8CF33B73E7B5}"
GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave  ="{DF15C716-2E97-498c-953B-71B1A6E4BD03}"
GUID.RearMicInYellowWave  ="{A80B8021-3A94-4cba-A31F-A30285215AEB}"
GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave  ="{ADA7C584-EC2C-4bad-9491-38EA3EDC364E}"
GUID.RearMicInPinkWave    ="{9767F352-1066-4606-B843-EB3DFF14AE48}"
GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave  ="{0BF09DFA-1DC9-45d6-9E68-B62FCE22F574}"
GUID.RearMicInSilverWave  ="{D88BF175-E66E-41f6-91A0-1AE5BD7FB550}"
GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave   ="{C949BDB2-0F63-411d-9A1C-FF2C68137986}"

GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave ="{E922348B-F538-48f2-8A46-03610CA3C815}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave  ="{F84AD65F-8888-4076-BA55-15FA42C66D43}"
GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave  ="{EEA8F0C2-15F2-47ba-9939-8B68B99B5A47}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave ="{D9CFB32D-C42A-446d-8D3D-BE3ACF1FE392}"
GUID.FrontLineInRedWave   ="{37E6001D-7297-439e-BB83-EAAA48F54DE1}"
GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave="{0FBC7B0C-368C-468a-ADCA-A9C1DFD67B01}"
GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave="{C1601920-82B6-411d-B1EB-F1B8A9DD2DCD}"
GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave="{F32BA73A-930B-4596-A47F-A9339FB7E24C}"
GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave  ="{9EC96236-A9B3-45b3-8E19-C4F424399457}"
GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave="{9F31B40E-E3D2-4683-8CD8-DD29972CBD6A}"
GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave="{9B706B3E-F3FE-4d4b-B410-468D3E083D98}"
GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave ="{6E56DB59-D4D1-4fa8-9575-AE39763E14C7}"

GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave  ="{063C7B0E-7D63-45ea-BD17-BD2383C9DA48}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave   ="{F6810363-D355-4c27-B60C-DB10B4A6DB1F}"
GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave   ="{4872BA3F-61F9-495f-97C1-0FC6D149B0D8}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave  ="{564C8501-3C26-4051-B3DF-80157C565158}"
GUID.FrontMicInRedWave    ="{FA5703D8-BC38-4759-BDDB-53A0A9977D86}"
GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave ="{2F055121-7B49-4389-AE10-6D8FDB6F9E15}"
GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave ="{67DC169B-1C82-4fb7-B566-CC917F303CD7}"
GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave ="{8DE7D024-880C-4a50-BFBA-6118FA703728}"
GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave   ="{D3D9A153-5556-40a7-8C1B-E476344A524A}"
GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave ="{4F8E73AF-13D0-4ab4-BD05-DA13475B6D99}"
GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave ="{9B72B3D3-32F5-4d3b-868E-C506824ED45A}"
GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave  ="{53824709-A7CA-4432-9423-D47A01938B83}"

GUID.FjIntrMICWave        ="{703EFE0E-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjMic1Wave           ="{703EFE0D-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjLineIn1Wave        ="{703EFE0C-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"

GUID.DigitalMic           ="{7DF69A32-C356-4f5a-A3BB-757B8B5177D4}"
Node.DigitalMic           ="Digital Mic"

GUID.FMRadio              ="{93ED2CB4-7D0D-4c1c-8A91-5AE457E066AD}"
Node.FMRadio              ="FM radio"
GUID.IntrSubWoofer        ="{CE407554-302B-44a8-9455-BB933694A1A5}"
```

attached the file so u cont gotta copy/paste, just rename the file (delete the .txt) tpu dosnt allow me to upload .inf files dirrectly

enjoy

oh forgot, as you see, you just need to re-name that string and bam, you can mod vista drivers like ket!!!


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

it wont let me paist the whole file here in code blocks, i get fatal errors so i just attached the file to this HDXRT.inf

you can change the device name any way you like and it will work, so if you want it to say you have x-fi insted of realtek hd audio, have at it, and alchemy works for me with the x-fi mb software, didnt test the rest as really i dont need/want any of it, just thought i would let you know that at least part of the X-Fi MB software pack works on vista with DK's drivers


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

weird, i got basic alchemy working, as i dont want the other crap really i didnt test it......i got an install error but thats normal.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the name change stuff. i'll have fun with that.

funny thing... that INF file has daniel_K spelled as "Danial_K"

In fact the same spelling mistake occurs through the entire file, leading me to beleive thats not actually daniel_K's inf file.


----------



## FuzzyKitten (Apr 23, 2009)

he just renamed the thing manualy same as ket, it wasnt dk's work, he never said it was.


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

i just used getdiz to do a quick "find and replace" on the proper section, its very simple and is exectly what ket did to make his "vista driver mods" DK's mod has a few other changes, and did work with alchemy from the x-fi mb pack for me, but u MUST remove the software then run drivecleaner and clean all creative stuff then do as DK's instrustions say, install will error but it worked fine for me....


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe FryingWeasel has created a whole thread for Daniel_K's driver. This sort of thing should be posted there...

from my perspective, two perfect strangers have made accounts here in order to show us heathens the way to real X-Fi none of us should have anyway. You zealously argue that Ket has done nothing noteworthy and yet, Daniel_K's drivers have yet to be proven as 'complete win' ...

the next post made needs to be some soft of PROOF. or im unsubscribing from this thread and ingoring it untill it goes away...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

actually, Daniel_K's drivers dont rename the drivers in vista x64, and neither does renaming the file you suggested (yes, in the right folder)

It shows as "modded name" when you add the driver manually via dvice manager, but once installed the name reverts to realtek HD audio.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2009)

So basically both these drivers do nothing whatsoever in vista?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

silkstone said:


> So basically both these drivers do nothing whatsoever in vista?



kets one changes the name!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> except that ketXXX isnt the one who did the rightmark tests, that was other people.



Exactly. DanielK has not got all the details on the matter. 60MB vs. 5MB vanilla install - theres a damn difference there. Audio quality is undeniably improved as the RMAA results some people have posted show, EAX2.0 implementation now works as it should (many complain of broken EAX support in Realtek drivers) X-Fi MB software recognises any Realtek HD chip with this driver (something that as far as I know generic Realtek drivers would not do with the X-Fi MB software) and so on. Generic MS driver may install a Creative filter by default, but it doesn't mean it uses a generic filter, we all know how famous creative are for crippling things, theres no reason to think theres 2 filters installed. One for "generic" audio, the other for "creative" audio. Lets also not forget that DanielK is now also "related" to creative. I would not comment on DanielKs work without knowing all the details, and quite frankly, I find it irresponsible of him commenting on a subject he does not have all the details on.


----------



## BuddahBelly (Apr 23, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Exactly. DanielK has not got all the details on the matter. 60MB vs. 5MB vanilla install - theres a damn difference there. Audio quality is undeniably improved as the RMAA results some people have posted show, EAX2.0 implementation now works as it should (many complain of broken EAX support in Realtek drivers) X-Fi MB software recognises any Realtek HD chip with this driver (something that as far as I know generic Realtek drivers would not do with the X-Fi MB software) and so on. Generic MS driver may install a Creative filter by default, but it doesn't mean it uses a generic filter, we all know how famous creative are for crippling things, theres no reason to think theres 2 filters installed. One for "generic" audio, the other for "creative" audio. Lets also not forget that DanielK is now also "related" to creative. I would not comment on DanielKs work without knowing all the details, and quite frankly, I find it irresponsible of him commenting on a subject he does not have all the details on.



um, ket you know he can SEE your work by simply downloading your drivers?

DK is also a far more experianced and skilled modder then you are with FAR more experiance.

he may be "related to" creative but that honestly means about as much as saying you are related with tpu in most peoples eyes, DK's never done anything that has shown him to be anything but an upstanding person where driver mods are concerned.

and what about this ket, your acting like your drivers are better then his for quility, but the numbers do not back that 



silkstone said:


> Here's a Benchmark - I don;t know what it all means or even if i chose the correct devices.
> Slot1: Ket
> Slot2: DK
> Slot3: Ket
> Slot4: DK


----------



## FuzzyKitten (Apr 23, 2009)

I made yall a name moded driver for vista
Realtek_XFi_MB_R221.7z - 23.65MB

enjoy, they are the DK drivers with a new X-Fi name


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

Could be all this weed I've been smoking but I have no idea what's going on anymore.

Are Ket's or even DK's modded drivers giving people actual X-Fi audio or just the name?

That is the biggest question right now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not disputing what may or may not be improvements, just stating what others have already said and common knowledge. Its also a very valid point bringing up how DK is related to creative, if you were a shady company like creative who deliberately cripples software to force people to "upgrade", would you not want to protect your oh-so-precious software? 

I may not be the most skilled driver modder, I never made any such claims to begin with, but I do take advice from people who are arguably some of the best programmers in the world, namely, the guys I talk to specialise in writing retina security software, writing a sound driver is something they could do with their eyes closed. People can make what they will of the driver, I never laid claims to any magical improvements, just done what kainxs asked if somebody could do. Even renaming things in drivers can cause issues, in some cases the driver will install but the hardware not work properly and/or features will be missing. Weather these drivers have a improvement or not is neither here nor there, what is relevent are details like why does a vanilla Realtek install only use 5MB, but a modded version uses 60MB? Something else is going on there. The comparison of modded drivers is something of a moot point as both are modded, you want a comparison of vanilla and modded, something I have always requested prom people claiming better audio to see is they really are getting better audio or not. If your going to say something at least address all points raised

@ studabaker, this post wasn't directed at you, you just happen to post before I could finish typing


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2009)

A certain banned user is creating multiple accounts. If you see a new poster on this thread with the typical "ketxxx's driver kills kittens" kind of posts, report it, so we take a look.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2009)

Well it still looks like the creative xi-fi MB software won;t work even in vista, with either set of drivers. so i guess all this fighting has been for nothing. No Difference in audio quality, no difference in software that is able to run....... I'm going to buy an audigy and run it as a xi-fi methinks


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I'm going to buy an audigy and run it as a xi-fi methinks



Those $30 Audigy SE's that are stocked by the hundreds at every Wal-Mart, Best Buy and CompUSA is what I picked up, now I have an X-Fi Xtreme for free.  It's the way to go.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 23, 2009)

I just tried out the "Daniel_K" drivers, and the creative software is still not working on Vista64, so what's the purpose of them??


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> I just tried out the "Daniel_K" drivers, and the creative software is still not working on Vista64, so what's the purpose of them??



just to stir up bullshit. either danial_k (lulz) or someone pretending to be him (probably realtek and/or creative themselves) wants to discredit ketxxx and muck things up for everyone.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 24, 2009)

Might help to read the history here a bit... basically the last 2 pages. The INF file which has "Danial_K" in it... was posted by BuddahBelly as an example on how to do a simple find/replace... to change your driver name (hence the misspelled name). If you doubt, go grab Daniel_K's drivers from Daniel_K's site and see for yourself. 

Which leads me to...

Ket: doing a bulk find/replace without checking your work leads to making changes like this:
Node.RTHDMIOut			="Realtek X-FiMI Output"

In this case... why change HDMI to X-FiMI? That's just... for lack of a better word, stupid. Doesn't accomplish anything.

Purely changing the name of the driver by messing with friendlyname strings in INF files is about the same as taking a VW Touareg, removing all the VW badging and replacing with Porsche badging (and doing nothing else!) and calling the result a Porsche Cayenne.

IF (and I mean IF) the name change is purely to fool Creative's software to run, then it's a valid attempt at a mod. However driver software relies on GUIDs, registry key entries among other things. Since none of the GUIDs in Ket's drivers have been changed, nor the order or type of file registration... it's no wonder that the Creative software doesn't work on Vista, since it can't (and won't) find the hardware it's looking for.

Me, I've uninstalled everything and went with stock 2.22 drivers from Realtek since I wasn't looking for "better audio" but a 5.1 solution to S/PDIF output.

Better audio? If you think you're getting better audio, great for you. Me, I call BS when I see it.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 24, 2009)

BuzMack said:


> Might help to read the history here a bit... basically the last 2 pages. The INF file which has "Danial_K" in it... was posted by BuddahBelly as an example on how to do a simple find/replace... to change your driver name (hence the misspelled name). If you doubt, go grab Daniel_K's drivers from Daniel_K's site and see for yourself.
> 
> Which leads me to...
> 
> ...



From what I take from your post, you feel as though Ketx's drivers do nothing but change the display name. 

However, from my own RMAA tests, I have see improvements between stock and Ketx's drivers. I can't perceive any difference, but RMAA says there is a difference. 

This whole matter has become confusing and I don't really know what to believe anymore. I wouldn't put it past creative to spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) amongst us here as modifying their drivers has not exactly gone over well in the past.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2009)

But Ket hasn't modded any creative driver. why should they care?


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 24, 2009)

How strange, the daniel_K blog has now deleted the post about the modded drivers...


----------



## reeven (Apr 24, 2009)

Daniel_K now worked for Creative, i think. He deserve it. Creative must tell him to delete the Realtek mod.
I want this mod for my laptop, and Toshiba. For Desktop i have XFI Xtreme Audio. No Mod can transforme an Realtek into an XFI, but Volume and application is ok, mostly Crystalizer ON.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 24, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> From what I take from your post, you feel as though Ketx's drivers do nothing but change the display name.



I don't "feel" that's all Ket's drivers do. I *know* that's all his drivers do. If you doubt... download the reference 2.21 drivers from RealTek and do a binary diff between the Realtek installation package and Ket's package. The only differences you'll find is in the INF files, where names have been changed "HD" and "High Definition Audio" replaced with "X-Fi" *blindly* (hence an entry of an "X-FiMI" device.). Diff tool I used: Windiff (available with certain versions of Microsoft Visual Studio). 

On Vista this does absolutely nothing other than rename the device. Using my previous analogy, Touareg/Cayenne... simply changing the name doesn't change how it performs. Under the name it's still going to be a Touareg.

However: I'm *NOT* saying that adding the X-Fi MB software over the top of these drivers on *XP* do nothing. On Vista... they do nothing, since they won't find the device (since the device GUID hasn't changed remember, neither has the registered binaries). Since *my* interest is for Vista/Win7, I'm not interested in how or if things work on XP.



seriousClown said:


> However, from my own RMAA tests, I have see improvements between stock and Ketx's drivers. I can't perceive any difference, but RMAA says there is a difference.



You *have* set up your device in BOTH instances to disable all effects and have the mixer set to exactly the same settings with both Ket's and RealTek reference drivers, WITHOUT having the X-Fi MB software installed right? And you have run the RMAA series of tests multiple times right? (A sample size of "one" is not statistically useful).

If you're running your RMAA tests on an XP system with the X-Fi MB software installed, you're skewing the results since the X-Fi software will be tweaking the audio before it gets rendered. Apples/Apples comparison and all that...

Question: how much of an improvement does RMAA report? If the change is less than 1% then it is not of interest since you'll never hear that minor amount of change. (unless you're an audiophile in which case: why are you not using a better soundcard to begin with)



seriousClown said:


> This whole matter has become confusing and I don't really know what to believe anymore. I wouldn't put it past creative to spread FUD (fear uncertainty and doubt) amongst us here as modifying their drivers has not exactly gone over well in the past.



In this particular case I don't see the point for Creative to be spreading FUD... since Creative's drivers are not the ones being modded, Realtek's drivers are.

In the end, do your own analysis and draw your own conclusion. I've presented my own conclusion and reasoning, you're entitled to yours.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 24, 2009)

WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


^The sound of this thread going over my head^

All i can say is that before the sound was tinny, quiet, and generally crap when it came to watching videos.
Now the sound is... well... like it is out of my MP3 player. Now i never updated the sound drivers, just used what came with it.

Maybe i just needed to update the drivers, or maybe Kets drivers actually do something - i don't know. But i do know that without this thread i would still have God awful sound bad enough to make baby Jesus weep.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 24, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> ^The sound of this thread going over my head^
> ...



I'd bet that you were running drivers older than version 2.16 which didn't sound so great.

Here's a partial list of changes to RealTek's driver history (it's in the readme.txt as part of their package. I'm only pulling out their list of fixes here. Highlighted is the 2.16 change...



> Driver Package R2.22
> 6. Add/Fix
> 1.) Driver :
> 1. Customizations.
> ...



The changelist is pretty darn large and contains far more than what I've listed here. You be the judge of what fixed your problems.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 24, 2009)

BuzMack said:


> I'd bet that you were running drivers older than version 2.16 which didn't sound so great.
> 
> Here's a partial list of changes to RealTek's driver history (it's in the readme.txt as part of their package. I'm only pulling out their list of fixes here. Highlighted is the 2.16 change...
> 
> ...



Where did you find that list ? Did you make that from the individual release readme files?


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 24, 2009)

seriousClown said:


> Where did you find that list ? Did you make that from the individual release readme files?



Download the reference drivers from Realtek's site:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Currently version 2.22
Extract. In the root directory of your extracted files there's a "readme.txt" which contains the entire driver history all the way to release R1.0 (just search for "history" in this textfile... that'll take you to the most recent changelist)

All I did was copy/paste the information from this file (which by the way is in Ket's driver pack, and Daniel_K's too) and only reference the fixes/changes mentioned. Fairly easy to see a major code change update at version 2.16


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2009)

As my own update to this thread: Daniel_K has gotten some of the X-fi featurse working in vista. He has managed to outdo Kets work there (no surprise - he's got years of experience modding this kind of thing, and ket always said he was more interested in the XP modding)

For now, vista users should check out daniel K's latest driver - XP users can choose whoever they like. IMO daniel_K hasnt been very pleasant with this whole thing, his unprofessional attitude stinks.


----------



## BuzMack (Apr 25, 2009)

BTW, Daniel_K never removed the drivers from his blog... http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/

Still available, and by the looks of it, have been updated to support R2.22.


----------



## seriousClown (Apr 25, 2009)

Xfi-MB software pack still doesn't work for me. Installed DK's 2.22 on Vista64, ALC888S on Asus IPIBL-LB motherboard.

Prior to installing, uninstalled all realtek/creative software/drivers. Restarted, then ran Driver sweeper, restarted and then followed installation instructions.  

When luanching audio console, it says cannot find supported device.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 25, 2009)

daniel_k is a dickhead simple he wasnt beign nice about the whole thing, even if his drivers are better which i have yet to try then he shouldnt be trashing

his work is good for vista users but he wants to trash the competition to get interest in his drivers

he should be confident in his work instead of trash talking


so was kets out first or this guys, he was able to mod the creative side of the drivers where ket cannot, that is why kets is better for xp because no modding is required to get the features on xp but modding is required becasue the creative programs dont work on vista

the point of the drivers is to get extra performance from the stock sound chip and if we get the creative features like crystaliser then that is an improvement


im going to try daniel_k drivers because im interested in the creative features


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Its all been stated what I was going to say, but heres one thing that was not. Without me making the modded XP drivers making the crapative software work with any Realtek chip, think DK would of even bothered with a Vista version? No? I thought not. Theres always going to be somebody that wants to leech off somebody elses work, in this case, Daniel K leeching off mine. All I done is what KainXS asked me to do, nothing more.

What I am now going to spend a incredibly long time doing at some point is creating a whole new thread, compiling a plethora of information, observations, facts, and user experiences. That should shut the trolls up, fanbois, Daniel K, creative dipshits, and let everybody else make up their own damn mind.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> daniel_k is a dickhead simple he wasnt beign nice about the whole thing, even if his drivers are better which i have yet to try then he shouldnt be trashing
> 
> his work is good for vista users but he wants to trash the competition to get interest in his drivers
> 
> ...




Were any of the users actually DK who trashed Ket's drivers?


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2009)

My thoughts on much of this:  Who cares?  Nobody actually gives a shit where anything comes from as long as it works.  You might as well look for praise from your stuffed animal collection rather than from people on the internet.  Oh wait.. am I anonymously bashing people on the internet?  Where are my repercussions?!!!!  All of this garbage is just being stirred up by a very bored person with no social life.  Don't worry about it.  If some drivers work for you great, if they don't use something else.



silkstone said:


> Were any of the users actually DK who trashed Ket's drivers?


How would anyone know?  And if so why should anyone care?  OMG we wouldn't want to tarnish anyone's internet image!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Image? Nobody cares about that. What people do care about though is somebody ripping off anothers work. Kinda like if you built a PC for somebody then in front of you they claimed to somebody else they built it.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2009)

DK never trashed ket. Someone with a very low self-esteem and nearly-zero footprint in life made it up as part of a hate propaganda. DK wouldn't care if someone works along his lines. All of this instead is damaging DK's "image".


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

We all know that. Its one reason why I'm going to make a new thread with all the stuff I mentioned in another post. That way its all to hand and people can make up their own mind. This thread IMO is beyond rescue.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

the reason people have a low opinion of DK is because he did say some things on his blog, which were obviously aimed at ket and TPU users.



> However, this is not a hardware upgrade, does not improve RMAA tests and won't make the built-in DACs better.
> 
> Don't you believe me? Get a loopback cable, disable all effects, configure the mixer accordingly and do the tests yourself.
> 
> If you still cannot understand this, sorry for you. Some people are so easy to cheat.


Yes its true that it wont do any hardware changes or any big upgrades... but if you're changing the sound profile via EQ's and the equaliser, i'm sure the RMAA results would change somewhat.

This post isnt that bad, but the earlier, deleted one wasnt so nice.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Come on man anyone who has to keep a blog clearly has zero social life and think the net is the real world  I wouldn't worry about it as longs things are deleted. I've kept things nice so far, hopefully DK can do the same. If not, he just might find himself with a big thick white envelope from my lawyer about slander  Anyway Mussels you can close this thread, the new one is up.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

cant, not a mod here.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

You started the thread Ket, can't you close it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Apparently not, but I could other threads I made. I'll try again.


----------



## Quickswitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the drivers mate, how do i get them to work in vista?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Quickswitch said:


> thanks for the drivers mate, how do i get them to work in vista?



try double clicking the installer.

If that doesnt work, try clicking "next" at the prompts.


----------



## Quickswitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try double clicking the installer.
> 
> If that doesnt work, try clicking "next" at the prompts.



oh um, the driver installs but the x-fi software doesn't work.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Quickswitch said:


> oh um, the driver installs but the x-fi software doesn't work.



it wont. try reading posts in this thread, like the first one.


----------



## trooper (Apr 26, 2009)

does anyone have serial for X-Fi MB Software ?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2009)

trooper said:


> does anyone have serial for X-Fi MB Software ?



Don't ask for serials, cracks, or keygens here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

You can close the thread, it serves no purpose with the new one open.


----------

